# AEW Dynamite Moving to TBS in January 2022, New Show Rampage will Debut Friday 8/13



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Rampage will be on TNT? Nice name.

The TNT title will be the TBS title?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rampage is a terrible name, but I wonder who suggested the move? I guess moving the couple games for March Madness is easier than the playoffs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm guessing because of the NHL. I think this works out well for AEW, now they don't have to worry about being preempted by the NHL or NBA.

edit:
And yeah, they're gonna have to rename the TNT title now lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Along with the news of Dynamite moving and the new show, TNT will also produce 4 “special events“ every year. So we get those as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> I'm guessing because of the NHL. I think this works out well for AEW, now they don't have to worry about being preempted by the NHL or NBA.
> 
> edit:
> And yeah, they're gonna have to rename the TNT title now lol.


*TNT can still be relative to Dynamite if they're smart enough to figure out that word play.*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Along with the news of Dynamite moving and the new show, TNT will also produce 4 “special events“ every year. So we get those as well.


don't you already get that?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Wonder how all of this is going to work once they're back on the road. Dark, Elevation, Rampage... that's a lot of shows. Are they going to tape everything after Dynamite or tour Rampage separately? Maybe both Dark shows will become studio shows out of QT's gym or something. I guess they're going to have to re-name the TNT title...or it becomes the top title of the second show. Maybe Cody will become the defacto top guy of that show as a result. 

Also says TNT is going to "debut four new wrestling specials a year". Not sure what that means.








‘AEW: Dynamite’ Shifting To TBS in 2022 As All Elite Wrestling Franchise Expands With ‘AEW Rampage’


Turner said Wednesday that TNT’s wrestling series AEW: Dynamite will move to TBS in January 2022. The move comes as TNT is adding the new hourlong series AEW: Rampage, which will debut August…




deadline.com


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Sounds like they getting more money with the financial upside comment.

TNT and TBS have roughly the same amount of viewers, the go big show that cody was on aired on TBS as well. Like already mentioned because of the NBA and NHL stuff it's just easier to move to TBS rather than keep switching timeslots,while giving a good show to TBS that's on need of original content.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

kennykiller12 said:


> Wonder how all of this is going to work once they're back on the road. Dark, Elevation, Rampage... that's a lot of shows. Are they going to tape everything after Dynamite or tour Rampage separately? Maybe both Dark shows will become studio shows out of QT's gym or something. I guess they're going to have to re-name the TNT title...or it becomes the top title of the second show. Maybe Cody will become the defacto top guy of that show as a result.
> 
> Also says TNT is going to "debut four new wrestling specials a year". Not sure what that means.
> 
> ...


Hypothetically while they are touring DARK could be filmed at Daily's Place while Elevation can be filmed on site where they are touring same for Rampage so it can have fans while DARK can even sell tickets to come watch and add a revenue stream for AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

the_hound said:


> don't you already get that?


Those are the PPVs. These would be specials on TNT.



kennykiller12 said:


> Wonder how all of this is going to work once they're back on the road. Dark, Elevation, Rampage... that's a lot of shows. Are they going to tape everything after Dynamite or tour Rampage separately? Maybe both Dark shows will become studio shows out of QT's gym or something. I guess they're going to have to re-name the TNT title...or it becomes the top title of the second show. Maybe Cody will become the defacto top guy of that show as a result.
> 
> Also says TNT is going to "debut four new wrestling specials a year". Not sure what that means.
> 
> ...


The 4 new specials on TNT will likely be non PPV Supercards, like WWE did with Saturday Night’s Main Event and WCW did with Clash of the Champions.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Get the move because of NBA/NHL which is a shame.

I understand its under the same umbrella. But isnt TBS a lesser network than TNT?

I also wonder how the new second show on TNT/TBS will differ to dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TNT title might become the main Rampage title?


----------



## Mastodon (May 20, 2009)

Tony Khan: Don't worry we are not going to be affected by the NHL deal & we are staying put.

Few weeks later: AEW is moving to TBS.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

omaroo said:


> Get the move because of NBA/NHL which is a shame.
> 
> I understand its under the same umbrella. But isnt TBS a lesser network than TNT?
> 
> I also wonder how the new second show on TNT/TBS will differ to dynamite.


I think TBS is in slightly more homes than TNT.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

omaroo said:


> Get the move because of NBA/NHL which is a shame.
> 
> I understand its under the same umbrella. But isnt TBS a lesser network than TNT?
> 
> I also wonder how the new second show on TNT/TBS will differ to dynamite.


I heard TBS is at more 1 Million houses than TNT, idk if it is true.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The 4 new TNT specials will be Clash of the Champions style events as they love to be WCW. They'll also keep the regular Dynamite specials I imagine.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

TBS is in slightly more homes I believe. That said, I couldn't tell you which network is more of a priority to Turner in 2021.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Guess the move makes sense if they idea is to make TNT a more sports oriented Network with the NHL on it, and they wouldn't have to shuffle themselves due to time conflicts. Realistically though both channels are relatively equal in terms of reach, TBA just happens to be more comedy based while TNT is more drama and sports. I don't think that will effect things all that much.

Rampage as a show is interesting. Wonder how they'll structure it, because hopefully it will be presented as its own thing instead of just an extra hour of Dynamite.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Get the move because of NBA/NHL which is a shame.
> 
> I understand its under the same umbrella. But isnt TBS a lesser network than TNT?
> 
> I also wonder how the new second show on TNT/TBS will differ to dynamite.


TNT and TBS have roughly the same amount of viewers or access to households and has been an established station for years. While TNT is a more popular station the move to TBS is not a bad one.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

TBS is the network you put old comedy shows. TNT is the sports channel.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> TBS is in slightly more homes I believe. That said, I couldn't tell you which network is more of a priority to Turner in 2021.


TNT is the flagship for sure but they've made an effort to make TBS better over the years too adding live sports like hockey and AEW will certainly help. TNT will be getting all the playoffs from both hockey and basketball that tells you everything right there lol.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Not sure what to think. To me, TBS seems to be a dead brand but from a Google search it ranks higher than TNT and USA in terms of total viewers. AEW should easily become the most watched show on TBS, so like WWE Raw on USA, they become a flagship brand that keeps it high in the ratings charts. 

The 4 specials are cool. From a marketing and aesthetical standpoint it feels bigger to have annual events as opposed to pinning them to the TV show.

Rampage on a Friday night is a smart move. There are 2 - 2.5 million viewers who are home on a Friday night and watching live wrestling. SmackDown is WWE's best show and Raw gets 1.7 million for the last hour of Raw, simply because it's there lol. Hopefully they get a lead in. Either way, a presence on 2 networks is a positive. 

Now they just need to work out how to do Dynamite, Rampage, Dark and Elevation when they are only on the road once per week. Personally I'd batch record Dark at an empty gym, Elevation at Daily's Place. Dynamite/Rampage as a 2 hour live show followed by 1 hour taping.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Warner doesn't know how to run television anymore. TNT will suffer ratings losses due to loss of wrestling and gain of hokey. They just play the same movies all day everyday every week. They have literally played the same flicks before Dynamite on multiple occasions.

TNT should instead be bringing back Monstervision and creating new original shows.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

So TNT is happy with AEW, so happy they moved it to a station that is lesser?

Donde esta el Prospero?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

NathanMayberry said:


> So TNT is happy with AEW, so happy they moved it to a station that is lesser?
> 
> Donde esta el Prospero?


And they give them a new show, and 4 new specials on TNT...they are not happy at all.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

This is good for AEW. They will have alot more visual for their shows with Dynamite, Rampage and the 4 TNT specials. Then there is PPV on top of that. Tony better get some help and structure on the booking as this can either make them huge or make them a chaotic mess.

TNT title name change? No problem. I can already see Cody winning the title and doing this.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

This is exciting news, but I am really curious about “Rampage.” Will it be like another hour of “Dynamite,” or will it have a different presentation and format? I’m hoping for a “Talking Smack”-type show with one or two matches. Maybe hosted by Renee and with Mauro Ranallo calling the action.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

the nhl will have the Wednesday night time slot on tnt....Baseball will impact them for the playoffs as well as March Madness. Only bad thing is they won't get any ads or buzz from NBA games on TNT.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> And they give them a new show, and 4 new specials on TNT...they are not happy at all.


Dude have you seen TBS' lineup? 










This is not even a channel that is known for relevant programming anymore. Just syndicated reruns.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait so Friday "Rampage" after Smackdown??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Rampage is a terrible name, but I wonder who suggested the move?


Definition: Rampage: /ˈramˌpāj/ - a period of violent and uncontrollable behavior. 
Yep, sounds like this is how the move was made.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

NathanMayberry said:


> Dude have you seen TBS' lineup?
> 
> View attachment 101467
> 
> ...


Well, i remember seeing games of The March Madness on TBS and NHL was there too. Oh and Go Big Show, that had good ratings was on TBS too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Not liking the TBS move. But it is what it is. I hope AEW will rebrand the TNT Title to a more generic "Television Title" which I'd prefer anyways. TNT has the better brand reputation. .

"Rampage" is fine as a secondary show name I guess.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Financial upside.. nice. 

I hope Rampage will have a different set. 

Idc about dark or elevation tbh. It should stay in dalys place. 

Tnt title doesn't need a name change. It's TNT Dynamite. If they ever change network completely then they will have to ofcourse. 

I'm excited for Rampage. 4 new TNT specials will probably from next year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Those are the PPVs. These would be specials on TNT.
> 
> 
> 
> The 4 new specials on TNT will likely be non PPV Supercards, like WWE did with Saturday Night’s Main Event and WCW did with Clash of the Champions.


*So basically what Triple H did with some Takeovers to counter program Dynamite.*


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Also, the four TNT specials (I think) pretty much means AEW will limit their PPVs to four per year. I think that’s a good thing. I just wish they owned the “Clash of Champions” name.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Strange having shows on TBS and then four TNT supercards. Will these replace the PPV's, or take place in the usual lull between the PPV's to give AEW something to build for.

All Out - Memorial Day Weekend (Late Aug/Early Sept)
Full Gear - Late November
Revolution - Late February/March
Double or Nothing - Late May

So TNT Specials in October, Dec/Jan, early/mid April, July?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So it'll be:

AEW Dynamite on TBS (2 hours)
AEW Rampage on TBS (1 hour)
4x AEW specials on TNT
4x AEW PPVs
AEW Dark on YouTube
AEW Dark: Elevation on YouTube

That's an enormous content expansion from the original Dynamite + 1 hour Dark. In a way it justifies the massive roster expansion, but the added income should allow them to improve the roster even more.

They should also try to get Dark a minor TV deal like WWE did with Hulu for the Main Event show.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Interesting... surprised they're moving networks already. TBS is pretty much a rerun marathon all day at this point so I'm very interested to see how the ratings will look. Imo rampage is an unnecessary addition.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Does Rampage stay on TNT or moves to TBS when Dynamite does?

Rampage tapes on Wednesdays right rather than a stand alone taping. I also suspect Dark and Elevation will be cut down to hour shows. Still means five hours of wrestling per tapings.

Dynamite and TNT Specials will likely be live, along with PPV's of course.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@DetroitRiverPhx It'll relocate to TBS in 2022.

They ought to give Callis the book for one of these shows, he's good at developing talent. Let him do something unique with Dark.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Rampage will be on TNT or TBS?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

To clear it up, Rampage will debut on TNT but move to TBS with Dynamite.

So, will Miro be the TBS Champion? Great time to rename the belt to the TV Title. That's the risk of naming a belt after a TV station in the first place.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Martyn said:


> Rampage will be on TNT or TBS?


With All Elite Wrestling: Dynamite and Rampage taking center stage via our new agreement on TBS next year, and the new quarterly supercards launching on TNT, our exposure and our opportunities to grow AEW are greater than ever!”

TNT this year and will move to TBS next year along with Dynamite. TNT will feature Tv specials.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

NathanMayberry said:


> Dude have you seen TBS' lineup?
> 
> View attachment 101467
> 
> ...


The same could be said for all the old cable channels. USA Network just churns out Law & Order reruns. Literally all day. Raw, as bad as it is, still delivers that 1.7 million viewers figure every Monday. 

Sometimes it's good to look like a big fish in a small pond.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn big changes. Finally we are getting the new one hour show, this should definitely help in separating the rosters a bit and fleshing out storylines across shows so that everything doesn’t feel so rushed. Good news.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> TBS is in slightly more homes I believe. That said, I couldn't tell you which network is more of a priority to Turner in 2021.


TNT has been the priority of Turner for a long time.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I like the name Rampage.

This is *NOT* a win. The second show was confirmed well before the NHL move. Don't act like Turner giving AEW a second show is compensation. AEW were going to get this second show, regardless.

This is just a clear reflection of sad state of affairs of pro-wrestling. Being bumped for another promotion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mastodon said:


> Tony Khan: Don't worry we are not going to be affected by the NHL deal & we are staying put.
> 
> Few weeks later: AEW is moving to TBS.


TK also ‘unless there is financial compensation’

also TK ‘there’s been financial compensation, we’re moving’


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

And so it begins...they're going to be shifted all the time before they're eventually dropped.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> I like the name Rampage.
> 
> *This is NOT a win.* The second show was confirmed well before the NHL move. Don't act like Turner giving AEW a second show is compensation. AEW were going to get this second show, regardless.
> 
> This is just a clear reflection of sad state of affairs of pro-wrestling. Being bumped for another promotion.


is it a loss though? I can’t decide


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

the_flock said:


> And so it begins...they're going to be shifted all the time before they're eventually dropped.


Now we are just being silly.


----------



## asssvvvvxc (Jul 13, 2010)

My guess is that the NHL wanted Wednesdays for TNT


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is it a loss though? I can’t decide


I would consider it a loss because everyone, including myself (excluding the haters) hoped for AEW not to be bumped. I hoped for AEW not to be bumped because we would be able to truly say "pro-wrestling is important in 2021".

Rampage is not compensation. They were going to get this show, anyway. Even if they didn't get bumped. And I believe the extended $45 million yearly contract was for Dynamite and Rampage. 

If TBS was the important channel, AEW would've started on this channel. By being moved specifically for NHL, it is obviously a relegation - a familiar word for Tony Khan.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

TK next year "we will only move if it's financially viable" 

2023 welcome to AT&T AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> I would consider it a loss because everyone, including myself (excluding the haters) hoped for AEW not to be bumped. I hoped for AEW not to be bumped because we would be able to truly say "pro-wrestling is important in 2021".
> 
> Rampage is not compensation. They were going to get this show, anyway. Even if they didn't get bumped. And I believe the extended $45 million yearly contract was for Dynamite and Rampage.
> 
> If TBS was the important channel, AEW would've started on this channel. By being moved specifically for NHL, it is obviously a relegation - a familiar word for Tony Khan.


I see where you’re coming from but I think we all knew wrestling wasn’t a big priority in comparison to major sports regardless. The real win here is content expansion past just Rampage.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is there any info to what the format to the 1 hour show rampage will be? Who in this company is coming up with so many stupid names for events. Ego would have been a great name. I guess the actually meaning behind the word rampage makes sense for wrestling 

Honestly this is fine because I can promise you aew will end up on hbomax and so it won't matter what tv station Warner puts aew on. It will all be slowly moving to hbomax. Once that happens that will be a huge move

Time to replace the name of the TNT belt to TV which is a simple plate replacement


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don’t think the Rampage name is that bad. If Smackdown wasn’t a thing and they had the choice between using Smackdown or Rampage as a name, which would you go with? The name Smackdown caught on with a lot of people much like Rampage will.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd guess Khan pushed for the four specials to keep a footprint on TNT after getting relegated off it full time. Instead of running specially branded Dynamite shows to bridge the game between PPV's he'll have two hour specials on TNT 4x a year.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *TNT can still be relative to Dynamite if they're smart enough to figure out that word play.*



True it can relate to the word dynamite but then it's still stupid because you have ppvs and rampage. It just won't make sense in the long run. Especially because aew will one year end up on hbo. They could have a hbo championship lol. Anyways the TNT logo is just a plate and it's easy to change the name to something else like world Tv championship


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Aew in 3 years is expanding..notntoo shabby definitely feels like a step up


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd guess Khan pushed for the four specials to keep a footprint on TNT after getting relegated off it full time. Instead of running specially branded Dynamite shows to bridge the game between PPV's he'll have two hour specials on TNT 4x a year.


Ya such a better idea than just cheap super dynamites that are just the same


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Rampage has always been connected to monster genre, video games/movie.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Neat.

Just don't screw with the show's broadcasting here in Canada.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Remember when the AEW acolytes laughed at @Mr316 when he created that thread? Someone needs to dig up some quotes.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Some owe @Mr316 an apology:









Confirmed: NHL moving to TNT


Major rumor right now that the NHL will be moving to TNT next season. With the NBA already on Tuesdays and Thursdays, NHL’s spot would be on Wednedsay nights taking AEW’s spot. If that happens, it would mean that AEW, despite their good ratings aren’t bringing in enough advertising money...




www.wrestlingforum.com





Also, lol at @bdon telling @The Wood that AEW won. It was such a massive victory that they've been bumped off tnt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> I would consider it a loss because everyone, including myself (excluding the haters) hoped for AEW not to be bumped. I hoped for AEW not to be bumped because we would be able to truly say "pro-wrestling is important in 2021".
> 
> Rampage is not compensation. They were going to get this show, anyway. Even if they didn't get bumped. And I believe the extended $45 million yearly contract was for Dynamite and Rampage.
> 
> If TBS was the important channel, AEW would've started on this channel. By being moved specifically for NHL, it is obviously a relegation - a familiar word for Tony Khan.


but if they got paid and are more sustainable?

and if they keep the same rating on a ‘weaker’ channel - does that not make them more valuable come contract renew time?

but don’t get me wrong / i see your point


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

the_flock said:


> And so it begins...they're going to be shifted all the time before they're eventually dropped.


While I wouldn't be surprised if Warner weren't a tad disappointed with AEW's viewership. This is more a structural response to NHL coming to TNT and AEW's content more befitting TBS. 

Next year TBS will likely at the top end of the daily ratings on both a Wednesday and Friday due to AEW. Because of the live 'sports' aspect they can use the franchise specials on TNT where required. Plus the opportunity of disposeable scripted reality stuff. They will stick with it for a while yet.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll prefer the belt to be called TV champ. Looking forward to that change. I can't see them naming it anything else


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TBS is a dead network. Very bad news for AEW.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

.christopher. said:


> Remember when the AEW acolytes laughed at @Mr316 when he created that thread? Someone needs to dig up some quotes.


Thank you.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol you guys are such drams queen's. Rather worry about some thread someone said about this calling this. Who cares.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Warner media just merged with Discovery. They are going to be starving for content across all of their platforms. AEW moving to TBS likey is for two reasons.

1) The NHL deal mix in with the NBA playoffs and other sports offering possibly upending the time slot
2) TBS needs original programming. AEW will have the two highest rated shows on TBS, a network that is in slightly more homes then TNT. TBS already tested the waters with some original content with the Go Big Show. I expect as the merger continues with Discovery, you will see more shows added. TNT will be the live sports network and TBS will be original content.

This is a win for AEW no matter how you slice it. They are getting more air time, more money per year and essentially a nod from Warner that they like what the see.

For those that didn't listen to Busted Open Radio today, Khan was on and announced all of this. From what he said, I think I can clear some things up.


Dynamite will be moving to TBS after the first of the year
Rampage is the new hour long show on Fridays at 10 pm and will start on August 13th. It will also move to TBS after the first of the year
There will be 4 quarterly major specials on TNT. Khan mentioned the name Battle of the Belts, but I can't remember the others he said. He also did not state what day of the week these shows will be on. So we don't know if these will replace Dynamite or be on the weekends like normal PPVs. I assume the latter.
AEW is getting more money per year from the deal. The amount was not specified.
Khan also mentioned that he bought the rights to "Wild Thing", but he also bought the version from the movie "Major League." The movie version is the one that Mox will be using going forward. I am not sure for how long. Granted the movie version is way more bad ass and would be great in front of a large crowd.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Lol you guys are such drams queen's. Rather worry about some thread someone said about this calling this. Who cares.


How about - in future - don't treat someone who was making a reasonable point like a troll. Then, after the "troll" is proven right, you won't be called out. Simple shit.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but if they got paid and are more sustainable?
> 
> and if they keep the same rating on a ‘weaker’ channel - does that not make them more valuable come contract renew time?
> 
> but don’t get me wrong / i see your point


I think they will keep the same rating because the AEW fanbase is very strong and dedicated. But essentially that will mean Turner will throw them on any channel and expect the same results. 

You could look at it the other way. If AEW keep their fanbase, it would make TBS a stronger and more lucrative channel for Turner,, giving AEW a stronger bargaining chip for their contract renewal.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TBS. Very funny.


----------



## Millennial (Apr 17, 2021)

To everyone saying TBS will bring down AEW I say it will be the other way around, AEW will bring more exposure to TBS and make them relevant again. Remember when TNA moved to Spike? They were showing rubbish reruns on there until TNA came along and boosted their reputation again. This is a win win for all involved.

@NathanMayberry with the negativity again. Surprise surprise.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prized Fighter said:


> Warner media just merged with Discovery. They are going to be starving for content across all of their platforms. AEW moving to TBS likey is for two reasons.
> 
> 1) The NHL deal mix in with the NBA playoffs and other sports offering possibly upending the time slot
> 2) TBS needs original programming. AEW will have the two highest rated shows on TBS, a network that is in slightly more homes then TNT. TBS already tested the waters with some original content with the Go Big Show. I expect as the merger continues with Discovery, you will see more shows added. TNT will be the live sports network and TBS will be original content.
> ...


After the first show of the year? So the first on TBS will be the one in 12 January in New Orleans?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

DaSlacker said:


> Not sure what to think. To me, TBS seems to be a dead brand but from a Google search it ranks higher than TNT and USA in terms of total viewers. AEW should easily become the most watched show on TBS, so like WWE Raw on USA, they become a flagship brand that keeps it high in the ratings charts.
> 
> The 4 specials are cool. From a marketing and aesthetical standpoint it feels bigger to have annual events as opposed to pinning them to the TV show.
> 
> ...


It is because TNT is a more popular name, but both are in the same amount of house holds.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> Khan also mentioned that he bought the rights to "Wild Thing", but he also bought the version from the movie "Major League." The movie version is the one that Mox will be using going forward. I am not sure for how long. Granted the movie version is way more bad ass and would be great in front of a large crowd.


That is...awesome! 🤘


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

I told everyone on here when TNT spent over $1bn for NHL that AEW was getting moved from the Flagship channel. But people were in denial and claimed AEW ratings means they are super important.

This just goes to how AEW's decent ratings and demo means nothing and confirms advertising money isnt that good. s NHL will be getting significantly less ratings and demo but the company has been shifted across without a second thought.

Anyway i think this will only affect AEW ratings slightly. But it confirms that AEW was not the crown jewel for TNT after NBA as people argued.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

TBS is in more US households than TNT, so this isn't a step down. If anything now AEW becomes one of the flagship shows for that channel. Also TNT is going to be showing basically 4 pay-per-view type shows a year, so they will still have a footprint on TNT. Considering that apparently Tony Khan also got more money in this scenario, I don't necessarily see how anyone can see this as a negative. Also we're a year and a half out from the move, so there's plenty of time to prepare for and advertise the move. Its not like they're being moved for bad viewership or anything like that. Also John Cena is currently on TBS, so let the speculation begin. Just kidding about that last part lol.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

Never mind, were six months out from the move, my bad. Still plenty of time to prepare.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mike E said:


> TBS is in more US households than TNT, so this isn't a step down. If anything now AEW becomes one of the flagship shows for that channel. Also TNT is going to be showing basically 4 pay-per-view type shows a year, so they will still have a footprint on TNT. Considering that apparently Tony Khan also got more money in this scenario, I don't necessarily see how anyone can see this as a negative. Also we're a year and a half out from the move, so there's plenty of time to prepare for and advertise the move. Its not like they're being moved for bad viewership or anything like that. Also John Cena is currently on TBS, so let the speculation begin. Just kidding about that last part lol.


Its in like 300k more homes. Irrelevant. Its a step down. TBS is probably best known now for showing "Friends" reruns. Its okay to state obvious facts.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Dark Emperor said:


> I told everyone on here when TNT spent over $1bn for NHL that AEW was getting moved from the Flagship channel. But people were in denial and claimed AEW ratings means they are super important.
> 
> This just goes to how AEW's decent ratings and demo means nothing and confirms advertising money isnt that good. s NHL will be getting significantly less ratings and demo but the company has been shifted across without a second thought.
> 
> Anyway i think this will only affect AEW ratings slightly. But it confirms that AEW was not the crown jewel for TNT after NBA as people argued.


so getting 4 extra yearly specials conformation on their 2nd show and getting even more money for moving going to a channel in more households and not having to deal with being shuffled around for other sports is some how a downgrade in your tiny mind?


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Its in like 300k more homes. Irrelevant. Its a step down. TBS is probably best known now for showing "Friends" reruns. Its okay to state obvious facts.


All major networks show reruns of popular past shows. As a matter of fact that's what most networks show the majority of the time.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mike E said:


> All major networks show reruns of popular past shows. As a matter of fact that's what most networks show the majority of the time.


All of Turners major new series and sports go on TNT. TBS hasnt been relevant since it was called the Superstation and gave up showing Braves games. I know some people are so engrossed in the AEW cult they're terrified to say a single negative word, but, cmon.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MrMeeseeks said:


> so getting 4 extra yearly specials conformation on their 2nd show and getting even more money for moving going to a channel in more households and not having to deal with being shuffled around for other sports is some how a downgrade in your tiny mind?


You sound pretty defensive. This is another case of “more money” being thrown around without specifics being named. Could be another WWE/Saudi Arabia situation. They might be getting money for Rampage but getting less money for Dynamite, because TK is snivelling like that.

4 specials also highlights that TNT see AEW as something that can be more valuable to them once a season, as opposed to having value as weekly content. Moves like this can also be posturing moves for AEW doesn’t look like it’s being wholesale rejected. And it works on people.

You’ve even captured the ultimate truth in your own post — “moved around for other sport.” Yes. They are less valuable than other sports. Some posters who claimed that people don’t understand how TV ratings work because they looked at the “key demo” as a power level and flat-out argued against the power of hockey really do owe others an apology.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> All of Turners major new series and sports go on TNT. TBS hasnt been relevant since it was called the Superstation and gave up showing Braves games. I know some people are so engrossed in the AEW cult they're terrified to say a single negative word, but, cmon.


Go Big Show was on TBS but yeah TBS is definitely a downgrade


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

the_flock said:


> And so it begins...they're going to be shifted all the time before they're eventually dropped.


I don't think turner would drop them this soon,but I could see turner offering to buy aew out.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

What happens if TBS realises it can save money by and get more ad revenue from reruns of The Big Bang Theory in that Wednesday slot? That’s a very similar situation to what WCW found itself in in 2001.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember all those „Dynamite will stay on TNT, they will not move it for hockey“ comments.

that aged well...

and regarding the specials, dont they have then already? Bash at the beach? The boat thing, and werent there two other last year?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> You sound pretty defensive. This is another case of “more money” being thrown around without specifics being named. Could be another WWE/Saudi Arabia situation. They might be getting money for Rampage but getting less money for Dynamite, because TK is snivelling like that.
> 
> 4 specials also highlights that TNT see AEW as something that can be more valuable to them once a season, as opposed to having value as weekly content. Moves like this can also be posturing moves for AEW doesn’t look like it’s being wholesale rejected. And it works on people.
> 
> You’ve even captured the ultimate truth in your own post — “moved around for other sport.” Yes. They are less valuable than other sports. Some posters who claimed that people don’t understand how TV ratings work because they looked at the “key demo” as a power level and flat-out argued against the power of hockey really do owe others an apology.



"Oh look at the demo! TNT has to be ECSTATIC! They would never move them for hockey!" 


.. .



"Oh man moving to TBS which hasnt been relevant in 10 years is AWESOME! Did you know they have an irrelevant number of more households! And they're getting another 1 hour jobber show they were always promised anyway! Tony! Tony!"



Lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Can we all admit that the “key demo” doesn’t mean what Meltzer alleges it to mean in 2021 now?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

.christopher. said:


> How about - in future - don't treat someone who was making a reasonable point like a troll. Then, after the "troll" is proven right, you won't be called out. Simple shit.



Lol simple shit, relax focus on the topic


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're getting

1. More money.
2. More shows.
3. Less risk of being preempted by NBA and NHL so their timeslot should be stable year round.
4. Still maintaining a footprint on TNT with the four big specials.
5. Should have better lead-ins from Big Bang Theory reruns.

But yeah, always the same circle of people with the doom mongering. It's pretty clear that Warner remains very committed to AEW and wouldn't surprise me if they've negotiated an extension of the deal. I still think AEW will be on HBO Max within a couple of years.

There's no point in having valuable products NHL, NBA and AEW jostling for timeslots on TNT when one of them can headline TBS. I wouldn't say it's a step up, more a step sideways since TBS airs in slightly more homes.

TBS had the Go Big Show recently with Cody, but I'm guessing the new Rhodes reality show will still air on TNT even though TBS seems to have more reality TV.

Apparently they are working on more international deals too, including the big Indian market.

Combine the increased revenue from TV with the return of live events, and AEW will be further sustainable and build on its early success.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Here are the obvious facts: 

-The NHL and the NBA are more important to Warner than AEW (just look at the money involved).

-Tony Khan didn’t see the move coming. Just a few weeks ago he said their spot on TNT was safe which clearly wasn’t. 

-TNT is a much better channel to be on than TBS. There’s a reason why the NBA and the NHL are on TNT. 

-Also, TBS is not an appealing network for advertisers. People in their 70s passed out in their couch have their TV on TBS. 

———————

Not looking good for AEW. At the end of the day it’s all about the money, and what we basically learned today is that AEW hasn’t been very profitable for Warner. Otherwise, they would of stayed on TNT in the same timeslot.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

It's so strange that so many people are trying to show this in a negative way, when there are so many positives coming out of this. If anything this seems like a pretty big win for AEW. Just the fact that there is financial gain for the company, makes it pretty impossible to see this as a negative scenario.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> They're getting
> 
> 1. More money.
> 2. More shows.
> ...



Its not doom. No one is saying they're going out of business. But this is an obvious downgrade. The money is irrelevant. AEW will run as long as Daddy Khan wants it too. They were getting a second show anyway and its in a Friday 10 pm death slot where their "key demo" will all be out, especially with no one caring about Corona anymore.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> They're getting
> 
> 1. More money.
> 2. More shows.
> ...


1. For all we know their contract has been renegotiated to allow Warner to take in all the ad revenue with a penny or two thrown to AEW’s rights fees. That’s like getting a higher salary but losing winning stock. But sure, let’s take something as vague as “more money” without any specifics and assume that absolutely no spin has gone into it.

2. More shows is not a good thing. It’s likely to divide the audience more. Thunder for WCW was bad. WWE’s commitments to content is largely seen as something that erodes fan interest.

3. Less risk of being bumped for proper sports that are seen as way more valuable than them. That isn’t a good thing, lol.

4. This could be a face-saving exercise, or more cheap/free content for TNT once a season. They might be making room for this even if they don’t particularly want it.

5. Lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Here’s how great TBS is doing: 

“In the United States, the average number of TBS TV viewers dropped from 1.15 million in 2019 to 415 thousand in 2020, in line with the continued decline in viewership of broadcast networks.”

Dying network. No advertisers. No money. This will be the beginning of the end for AEW.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This “more money” thing sounds like a crock of shit. Are they getting the same ad split for Rampage? If not, they might get an extra $10 million for it. That’s $55 million a year, but how much does that leave on the table?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

This is about what I expected to see. The usual “haters” thinking this is the beginning of the end and the “loyalists” thinking it’s fantastic. In reality it’s probably somewhere in between. But it’s not fun to argue that.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn, I was using “beginning of the end” as an example and someone actually used it two seconds after I posted haha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol you people are hilarious. Spin this to your hearts content.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

People are making this out to be Raw going to TNN in 2000. Realistically, this would be like if Raw got moved to SyFy now. But they’ll still do Saturday Night Main Event four times a year. And SyFy will also pick up 205 Live. For more money, of course.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Another thing to keep in mind is the branding of the TNT Title and Tony Khan coming out recently, since the hockey thing was announced, and saying that TNT was their home.

He clearly was not in control of this thing, nor was he even clued in. There’s a very obvious disconnect between how AEW have painted their relationship with TNT and how WarnerMedia feel about that relationship. That is just a fact.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

All the people laughing when all „the haters“ said that Dynamite will go to TBS when hockey comes are now the same people who say how great it is that Dynamite is going to TBS. and they still dont see this, even when its thrown in their faces...thats sad.

And this is no „AEW will go down“, this just shows that the haters actually know better...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Prized Fighter said:


> Warner media just merged with Discovery. They are going to be starving for content across all of their platforms. AEW moving to TBS likey is for two reasons.
> 
> 1) The NHL deal mix in with the NBA playoffs and other sports offering possibly upending the time slot
> 2) TBS needs original programming. AEW will have the two highest rated shows on TBS, a network that is in slightly more homes then TNT. TBS already tested the waters with some original content with the Go Big Show. I expect as the merger continues with Discovery, you will see more shows added. TNT will be the live sports network and TBS will be original content.
> ...


Yeah and Warner keeps paying aew more and extending contracts and adding shows. It's totally fine. They are changing the structure. Plus like I've said in a few years you will see aew be on hbomax which will be huge. Warner is moving forward with a insane library with a lot of networks to cover. Hbom will be the king and end all though for this company and as we move into the future


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Mr316 said:


> Here are the obvious facts:
> 
> -The NHL and the NBA are more important to Warner than AEW (just look at the money involved).
> 
> ...


Perfect post, i like how you clearly break it down. I can't believe people are trying to spin this as a positive.

The two most valuable Warner TV rights are on TNT with NHL & NBA. If AEW was so important, they would have just shifted Nights on TNT and stayed on the channel.

Tony had no clue and it's safe to say he did not want to move. How can it be a win!

The demo will definately go down going to TBS but to be honest, the demo is irrelevant for AEW or else they wont have been moved. They get better demo than some NBA games and NHL demo is nowhere near AEW's.

Long term the move may work out. But the honest truth is this is not a good move for AEW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I really really enjoy these threads.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

HBO Max is clearly the priority, but AEW haven’t been put on HBO Max yet. They’ve been put on TBS.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This reminds me of when someone misses out on a promotion at work, but to make them feel better they create a new position for them, lol. AEW may not be General Manager in TNT, but they can...uh...be the Assistant Advisory Co-Ordination Manager in the TBS department.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Lol you people are hilarious. Spin this to your hearts content.



Spin what? Go to any Forum or outlet that speciailizes in TV and ask if being moved from TNT to TBS is a downgrade in 2021. Go for it lol.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Here’s how great TBS is doing:
> 
> “In the United States, the average number of TBS TV viewers dropped from 1.15 million in 2019 to 415 thousand in 2020, in line with the continued decline in viewership of broadcast networks.”
> 
> Dying network. No advertisers. No money. This will be the beginning of the end for AEW.


"No one is saying they're going out of business". Are you sure @RainmakerV2?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> HBO Max is clearly the priority, but AEW haven’t been put on HBO Max yet. They’ve been put on TBS.


ya its just not time yet for that but i see that happeing. i see hbomax getting back to boxing too. they still have big obligations to fill its tv networks but all of its tv content will go to max and i see live sports coming to it too. aew weekly on that would be huge.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Millennial said:


> To everyone saying TBS will bring down AEW I say it will be the other way around, AEW will bring more exposure to TBS and make them relevant again. Remember when TNA moved to Spike? They were showing rubbish reruns on there until TNA came along and boosted their reputation again. This is a win win for all involved.
> 
> @NathanMayberry with the negativity again. Surprise surprise.


Is this Prosper’s alt account? 

The pseudo intellectual knowledge about TV seems to indicate that this may be the case given how you managed to go through a thread of nearly 80 posts and pick mine out, even though I’ve never interacted with you before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Lol simple shit, relax focus on the topic


By the way, you didn't think I was calling you a "simple shit" there, did you? I wasn't, but I can wee how it can be read as such. I meant the shit I was talking about was simple to do.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

NathanMayberry said:


> Is this Prosper’s alt account?
> 
> The pseudo intellectual knowledge about TV seems to indicate that this may be the case given how you managed to go through a thread of nearly 80 posts and pick mine out, even though I’ve never interacted with you before.
> 
> ...


I've heard that he's lil ol' pippen, mate.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Can we not turn this discussion in to a "I told the AEW defenders.." and the whole "cult vs. haters" nonsense. All of that is tired and old.

Rampage is an awesome name for a show. Plus only one hour and basically after Smackdown on Fridays...I like it. I would think that Jurassic Express will be used mostly on Rampage.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Its not doom.


Doom.



> TBS is a dead network. Very bad news for AEW.


DOOM.



> 2023 welcome to AT&T AEW.


DOOOOM!



> And so it begins...they're going to be shifted all the time before they're eventually dropped.


Like I said, always the same 5 or 6 sad people who are so desperate to see a wrestling company employing about 80 wrestlers go out of business that they will look this way into every event.



> But this is an obvious downgrade. The money is irrelevant.


Firstly, how is it obvious when they are pretty much available to the same number of households (TBS about a million more)? It's like a lateral move and since it's unlikely to affect AEW's ratings while making them more money, I fail to see the logic there. More money + same exposure + an extra show + four specials back on TNT = how is it bad for AEW?

As for money, it is relevant. Here's why: if money was no object, AEW could be spending a lot more. The Khans are richer than the McMahons and if it was a vanity thing, they could spend far more money than they have. What they _have_ spent is peanuts relative to their fortune.

It reminds me of a major football team here in England, Manchester City. They were taken over by an Emirati in 2008 and were immediately labelled a vanity project, toy of a sugar daddy who'd get bored. 13 years later, they are the most dominant team in England, have a global network of clubs, and are sustainable. There was always a plan, the signs were there from the start, but people refused to see it because they were blinded by tribalism.

I see something similar with AEW. It's achieving a lot more faster than TNA did, and laying foundations for the long run.



> They were getting a second show anyway and its in a Friday 10 pm death slot where their "key demo" will all be out, especially with no one caring about Corona anymore.


It's still more content, more money. It will also follow Smackdown so some wrestling fans might still be in the mood and turn over. Also, Tony Maglio of The Wrap said that it’s uncertain if Rampage will remain on Friday nights when it moves stations. So they could get a better slot after the move.

Warner is expanding its AEW content because AEW is valuable to them.

If you had two networks and NBA, NHL, MLB and AEW - what would you do? Cram them all on to one, leading to timeslot changes?

Or divide them across the two networks?

TBS is also starting primetime MLB games on Tuesday nights from 2022 so it looks to me like TNT will be the channel for NBA and NHL, TBS the channel for MLB and AEW.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Can we all admit that the “key demo” doesn’t mean what Meltzer alleges it to mean in 2021 now?


Exactly,I'm looking forward to dave trying to spin this one and that guy, jd from NYC already is.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> ya its just not time yet for that but i see that happeing. i see hbomax getting back to boxing too. they still have big obligations to fill its tv networks but all of its tv content will go to max and i see live sports coming to it too. aew weekly on that would be huge.


I’ve always said that their PPVs are likely to end up on HBO Max. Their show too. But it’s just not the case right now. To talk like this is the move to Max is just a tad premature.

By the way, on an unrelated note: it would be nice if people admitted that TNT weren’t necessarily “happy” with AEW now. I used to get quite a bit of pushback from people claiming I was being unreasonable for suggesting that Meltzer’s 500k viewer thing was a crock (and hey, isn’t “key demo” what’s important anyway?) and arguing that being content for the moment didn’t necessarily mean “happy.” Can we admit that I may not have had such an unreasonable point? You don’t cast off a show you are “happy” with to ANOTHER FUCKING NETWORK!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I'm not sure what the trolls are reading (assuming they can read), but as of 2020, TBS' prime time viewership is greater than TNT's.










Trimonthly specials? New show? More viewers?

This is clearly a promotion for AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

In his Busted interview, TK said Warner had offered him a three-hour Dynamite instead, but he wanted the extra show.

Quotes from him which may or may not have already been posted. He says Rampage will not be a secondary show but equivalent to Dynamite. So like a RAW/Smackdown thing more than Nitro/Thunder it seems.

“This time slot I think is really good for the fans to keep a great night for wrestling fresh on Friday nights. So at 10 p.m. you’re going to have a great option to come watch _Rampage_. And I promise you _Rampage_ isn’t going to be a secondary show. _Rampage_ is going to be the partner of _Dynamite_, the equivalent of _Dynamite_. We have these two strong franchises in _Dynamite_ and _Rampage_ and they are our weekly core properties.

“And then we’ll have our peripheral properties (_Dark_ and _Elevation_). They’re probably the equivalent of what you’d seen, partially a developmental show, partially a syndicated show. I think that’s what you’ll get on _Elevation_ and _Dark_. But _Rampage_ and _Dynamite_, those will be our core properties on TNT for the rest of the year, and then next year going to TBS. I’m really excited about it.”


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I know nothing about TBS and TNT as networks, so I have nothing to argue in that regard. AEW gets more shows and more money. Looks like a win to me but again maybe TBS is a death sentence and people stop watching like TNA? Or maybe the real death sentence is being moved down Warner's priority list?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> Doom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rainmaker literally said it’s not doom and you projected what you wanted to hear. You may have been trying to be funny, but these sort of straw-men do not reflect well on the AEW apologists. Shows you’re not even going to fucking listen to people or take them at face value. Great discussion skills, champ.

I can’t wait for some of the details of this arrangement to come out. This “more money” thing is something I’m fascinated by. Logically, the TV ad split was where AEW would have been drawing most of its money from. If TNT were willing to spend $45 million on it, then logically they were getting over $45 million back, which means that would have been less than 50% of the revenue. If it comes out that AEW have lost their ad split but signed on for “more money,” well — I hope some people can admit they got worked by the old Tonester.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> I’ve always said that their PPVs are likely to end up on HBO Max. Their show too. But it’s just not the case right now. To talk like this is the move to Max is just a tad premature.
> 
> By the way, on an unrelated note: it would be nice if people admitted that TNT weren’t necessarily “happy” with AEW now. I used to get quite a bit of pushback from people claiming I was being unreasonable for suggesting that Meltzer’s 500k viewer thing was a crock (and hey, isn’t “key demo” what’s important anyway?) and arguing that being content for the moment didn’t necessarily mean “happy.” Can we admit that I may not have had such an unreasonable point? You don’t cast off a show you are “happy” with to ANOTHER FUCKING NETWORK!


for sure which is why i said it would come maybe in a few years. i see the that possibly happening on the next big contract signing in 3 years. maybe im wrong but it will benefit warner as it will bring people to hbo max, but hey this is my wishful thinking as it is a logical move for warner and hbomax. all we know they might not even do that. after all they are picking up a 2nd show and they have given aew more money and so that is a good sign for now. 

well to be fair aew is peanuts compared to the nhl. that is a insane deal that is much larger than aew or any wrestling. those big sports leagues are the absolute most important to any network.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> AEW getting more money per year from the deal. The amount was not specified.


Of course it wasn't specified. I wonder why.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The Wood said:


> HBO Max is clearly the priority, but AEW haven’t been put on HBO Max yet. They’ve been put on TBS.


HBO Max wouldn't work for AEW anyway. Same with Peacock and WWE, to a lesser extent. It's nice in theory but the reason these archaic wrestling companies still have such reach is because they're easy as hell to access.

AEW moving to TBS is a downgrade but it's not the end of the world. Hopefully it's the wake up Tony Khan needs. Maybe I'm missing something but I just can't see a path where live sports rights are hitting new highs + WWE are getting 300 million per year for their 1.8/0.6 million viewers. Yet AEW with its 0.9 is looking at either reduced fees or being replaced by reruns. It just seems unlikely to me.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I'm not sure what the trolls are reading (assuming they can read), but as of 2020, TBS' prime time viewership is greater than TNT's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting this just so I remember to come back and laugh again when they continue to lose viewers. AEW acolytes never get tired of being wrong. To go from their posts in @Mr316 's thread to this, like @RainmakerV2 said on a previous page, is too funny.

The goalpost shifting is unrivalled at this point.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

3venflow said:


> In his Busted interview, TK said Warner had offered him a three-hour Dynamite instead, but he wanted the extra show.
> 
> Quotes from him which may or may not have already been posted. He says Rampage will not be a secondary show but equivalent to Dynamite. So like a RAW/Smackdown thing more than Nitro/Thunder it seems.
> 
> ...


Hmm, guessing they'll tape Rampage after Dynamite ends. Now way can they hold Rampage as a separate live event. Also glad he passed on 3-hour Dynamites. Wrestling tv shows should never go beyond 2 hours and an overrun imo.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Wood said:


> What happens if TBS realises it can save money by and get more ad revenue from reruns of The Big Bang Theory in that Wednesday slot? That’s a very similar situation to what WCW found itself in in 2001.


Exactly this. Even Bischoff admitted this 20 years ago. 

30 year old movies and reruns of old TV shows cost significantly less than a wrestling show, they also get better ratings. 

I pointed this out a year ago when people were saying how AEWs ratings were huge in the UK. I said they were getting beat by films which came out in the 70s, but that didnt matter to AEW diehards as they were winning the 18-21 year old demo or whatever bollocks they were saying then.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> In his Busted interview, TK said Warner had offered him a three-hour Dynamite instead, but he wanted the extra show.
> 
> Quotes from him which may or may not have already been posted. He says Rampage will not be a secondary show but equivalent to Dynamite. So like a RAW/Smackdown thing more than Nitro/Thunder it seems.
> 
> ...


The same tony khan who said „dynamite is staying on TNT“? The same tony khan who gave so maby hyperbole hype comments? Thank you, but no thank you.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DaSlacker said:


> HBO Max wouldn't work for AEW anyway. Same with Peacock and WWE, to a lesser extent. It's nice in theory but the reason these archaic wrestling companies still have such reach is because they're easy as hell to access.
> 
> AEW moving to TBS is a downgrade but it's not the end of the world. Hopefully it's the wake up Tony Khan needs. Maybe I'm missing something but I just can't see a path where live sports rights are hitting new highs + WWE are getting 300 million per year for their 1.8/0.6 million viewers. Yet AEW with its 0.9 is looking at either reduced fees or being replaced by reruns. It just seems unlikely to me.


Hmm, not sure where I sit on streaming. I think you’re right, in theory, but I think younger audiences find streaming rather easy to access. That being said, I’m not sure the move would be good. Uploading new content every week and housing it might be more trouble than it’s worth for some services.

If TK did wake up, what could he even do? He’s largely got his audience now. I’m not sure if he knows a different direction anyway.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Dynamite

AEW
FTW
Tag Team
Women's

Rampage

TNT
Trios
Women's Tag

Or you could make the World Championship float between both shows.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

The main takeaways from this is that tnt weren’t happy with something AEW even though it was dirt cheap and did well in the demo and was 52 weeks a year. 

They chose to instead spend a billion on a sport that doesn’t even draw viewers in America and will be on for half the year. 

This decision tells you every thing you need to know about where television executives see AEWs future. They went from being advertised constantly during the NBA finals to being off the channel completely. 

Also, in case people have forgotten. TBS has the MLB playoffs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennial (Apr 17, 2021)

NathanMayberry said:


> Is this Prosper’s alt account?
> 
> The pseudo intellectual knowledge about TV seems to indicate that this may be the case given how you managed to go through a thread of nearly 80 posts and pick mine out, even though I’ve never interacted with you before.
> 
> ...


Apologies old pal, you lot all sound the same so forgive me for the mix up. Not sure who prosper is but yesterday someone called me pippin. Here's a thought, just maybe I'm a completely new user altogether? I'm just calling out the BS as I see it. I'm not used to seeing negativity in other forums I visit. Maybe you should think about quitting posting in this section?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> 1. For all we know their contract has been renegotiated to allow Warner to take in all the ad revenue with a penny or two thrown to AEW’s rights fees. That’s like getting a higher salary but losing winning stock. But sure, let’s take something as vague as “more money” without any specifics and assume that absolutely no spin has gone into it.


Occam Razor. The simplest scenario is that they are getting extra dollars added on to their contract for the additional show and 4 quarterly specials. Khan even said before that AEW have a contract with Turner and to move they would have to negotiate more money. That is how contracts work. The original contract is AEW's leverage. Turner is not going to waste time going back and forth with Khan when they can just pay out a few extra million per year. 

Your creating a scenario based on nothing to support a flawed premise. Just say your don't know what the new deal includes. Saying "for all we know" proves we know nothing about the deal currently, so why are your creating a scenario in your head and acting like it is a negative towards AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I'm not sure what the trolls are reading (assuming they can read), but as of 2020, TBS' prime time viewership is greater than TNT's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If TBS was the flagship most important station why didn't AEW debut there and more importantly why isn't the NBA on that Channel? This isn't a bad move, but it's certainly not great either. They just got bumped for Hockey and there's no amount of spin on viewership and more money for AEW that negates the fact that Dynamite got bumped by a sport that less people watch on average.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Yeah and Warner keeps paying aew more and extending contracts and adding shows. It's totally fine. They are changing the structure. Plus like I've said in a few years you will see aew be on hbomax which will be huge.


How do you know they're paying them more? Unless there's an actual figure out there, no one knows. We know when they extended their initial deal it was for 45 mil. Since then AEW have added 2 more shows and increased their roster 2 fold.

When WCW expanded and added a 2nd show in Thunder, Bischoff wanted to know what the budget would be for Thunder and there was no budget.

AEW have already lost their PPV deal in the UK. It won't be long until they're moved to a new network in the UK either.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Anyone who trusts TK at this point is just a mark for the promotion. I’m not saying that with malice, but come on — dude has been caught in so many lies. In fact, I should have called AEW getting the boot from TNT the moment he said “TNT is our home.”


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This more money thing: I want to know the fate of the ad revenue split and what AEW content is priced at p/hr. If they’re producing 60 extra hours of content a year for less than $25 million extra and that ad revenue split has been eroded for anything less than double, is it really a win?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I dont usually watch TBS but I have it. I just dont know what channel number it is on my XFINITY lol. Thats sad. I still AEW to be on TNT.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Perfect post, i like how you clearly break it down. I can't believe people are trying to spin this as a positive.
> 
> The two most valuable Warner TV rights are on TNT with NHL & NBA. If AEW was so important, they would have just shifted Nights on TNT and stayed on the channel.
> 
> ...


Awhile back,I said nxt moving to different night would put aew under a microscope with Warner media. And it already has,and is going to answer one question for them.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

3venflow said:


> It reminds me of a major football team here in England, Manchester City. They were taken over by an Emirati in 2008 and were immediately labelled a vanity project, toy of a sugar daddy who'd get bored. 13 years later, they are the most dominant team in England, have a global network of clubs, and are sustainable. There was always a plan, the signs were there from the start, but people refused to see it because they were blinded by tribalism.
> 
> I see something similar with AEW. It's achieving a lot more faster than TNA did, and laying foundations for the long run.


What one person does with their money is irrelevant as to what someone else does. 

You mention Man City. 

How are the Khan's going to turn AEW in to a global Behemoth if they can't even do it with Fulham. Their reign at Fulham has been a massive failure. Yet another relegation in a short period of time. No lasting legacy in the Premier League. They're barely getting over the first hurdle. Same thing is happening with AEW.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

If it was just Dynamite moving on TBS, it would be more of a scary situation but the fact that the new show will be on TNT means that Warner are willing to partner with AEW on multiple platforms and that's the small positive coming out of this. 

Now I think they should rename the TNT title, the Cody "Ace" title. 😁


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't understand both side of the argument because the AEW being on TNT or TBS is going to change peanuts. The shows is not going to gain viewers and he's not going to lose viewers either, the only thing changing between now and 2022 is the fact that AEW is going to make more money that's all.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Mike Johnson of PWInsider says that between the switch to TBS, Rampage and the new quarterly specials on TNT, All Elite Wrestling is receiving in the area of an "eight figure payday" from WarnerMedia.

Make of that what you all will.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Prized Fighter said:


> Occam Razor. The simplest scenario is that they are getting extra dollars added on to their contract for the additional show and 4 quarterly specials. Khan even said before that AEW have a contract with Turner and to move they would have to negotiate more money. That is how contracts work. The original contract is AEW's leverage. Turner is not going to waste time going back and forth with Khan when they can just pay out a few extra million per year.
> 
> Your creating a scenario based on nothing to support a flawed premise. Just say your don't know what the new deal includes. Saying "for all we know" proves we know nothing about the deal currently, so why are your creating a scenario in your head and acting like it is a negative towards AEW.


That’s not Occam’s razor, lol. The simplest explanation is that AEW got booted off TNT and TK is trying to spin it like he does EVERYTHING ELSE. Turning this into a promotion for AEW is doing literally what you accuse me of with creating scenarios in your head.

Show me the numbers that this is doing better coming out of this move and I will admit it. “More money” from Tony Khan is not that, lol. 



Wolf Mark said:


> If it was just Dynamite moving on TBS, it would be more of a scary situation but the fact that the new show will be on TNT means that Warner are willing to partner with AEW on multiple platforms and that's the small positive coming out of this.
> 
> Now I think they should rename the TNT title, the Cody "Ace" title. 😁


Well, word is that other show is going to TNT too. 



rbl85 said:


> I don't understand both side of the argument because the AEW being on TNT or TBS is going to change peanuts. The shows is not going to gain viewers and he's not going to lose viewers either, the only thing changing between now and 2022 is the fact that AEW is going to make more money that's all.


Famous last words. Moving networks is rarely, if ever, good for a show’s viewership. To my knowledge. Happy for examples that go the other way, I just can’t think of any.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> If TBS was the flagship most important station why didn't AEW debut there and more importantly why isn't the NBA in that Channel? This isn't a bad move, but it's certainly not great either. They just got bumped for Hockey and there's no amount of spin on viewership and more money for AEW that negates the fact that Dynamite got bumped by a sport that less people watch on average.


is that bad or good business from TNTs side?

think they’ll be top 10 on wed with hockey? I wonder where they’re heads’ at


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Prized Fighter said:


> Mike Johnson of PWInsider says that between the switch to TBS, Rampage and the new quarterly specials on TNT, All Elite Wrestling is receiving in the area of an "eight figure payday" from WarnerMedia.
> 
> Make of that what you all will.


That’s chips. Consider that WWE signs 10 figure deals for their content.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is that bad or good business from TNTs side?
> 
> think they’ll be top 10 on wed with hockey? I wonder where they’re heads’ at


Or maybe, just maaaaybe, a Showbuzz gimmick doesn’t mean shit to people really in television? And this move is actual evidence of that?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Hmm, not sure where I sit on streaming. I think you’re right, in theory, but I think younger audiences find streaming rather easy to access. That being said, I’m not sure the move would be good. Uploading new content every week and housing it might be more trouble than it’s worth for some services.
> 
> If TK did wake up, what could he even do? He’s largely got his audience now. I’m not sure if he knows a different direction anyway.


You what can't wait for cornette, russo,Bischoff and keep it 100 to comment on this.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is the branding of the TNT Title and Tony Khan coming out recently, since the hockey thing was announced, and saying that TNT was their home.
> 
> He clearly was not in control of this thing, nor was he even clued in. There’s a very obvious disconnect between how AEW have painted their relationship with TNT and how WarnerMedia feel about that relationship. That is just a fact.


I´ve said this before when people brought up how AEW Dynamite is the TNT flagship and it would never be moved
If Warner media says Jump, the only thing Khan can do is ask "how high"

The move is a demotion, no matter how people try to say it´s not. AEW gets a one hour show and an undisclosed amount of money as compensation.. 
Here´s a thought -Maybe Warner isn´t happy about how AEW have 2 youtube shows, BTE, Vlogs and whatever that you need to see if you want to get the full picture.
Anyway, real sport will get the best tv slot, I´m not really surprised, and it won´t change much for AEW anyway.. They have their roughly 900K viewers who will follow them to TBS.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Serves them right for being deluded into thinking the products good. The fanbase won't grow, and they're very loyal, so might aswell put it on a shitter channel and try boost that if anything. Numbers will be the same. They don't deserve primetime on a prime channel if they're going to be niche.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

From a selfish standpoint, this is a positive for me because they probably aren't going to get pre-empted by basketball or whatever.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

10pm Friday is a death timeslot. If they're going to film Rampage after Dynamite, might as well just have the three hours if nothing is going to visually change from Dynamite to Rampage - same arena, same fans, same everything. But Tony made the right call as 3 hours straight in killer, and "Rampage" gives them another brand to build. 

AEW is going to tape 5 hours of programming every taping - that is hell for the ticketed fan in attendance.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> Mike Johnson of PWInsider says that between the switch to TBS, Rampage and the new quarterly specials on TNT, All Elite Wrestling is receiving in the area of an "eight figure payday" from WarnerMedia.
> 
> Make of that what you all will.


10M is a rounding error for Warner.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

qntntgood said:


> You what can't wait for cornette, russo,Bischoff and keep it 100 to comment on this.


Bischoff will say “You can’t trust TV networks. They screwed me. It had nothing to do with WCW sucking.”

Cornette will scoff-laugh and say “Well...so much for that. Guess they weren’t safe. I was only off by a couple of months, Dave!”

Russo will say “Bro, AEW needs characters. I could save it and make it the hottest thing on TBO.”


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the_flock said:


> How do you know they're paying them more? Unless there's an actual figure out there, no one knows. We know when they extended their initial deal it was for 45 mil. Since then AEW have added 2 more shows and increased their roster 2 fold.
> 
> When WCW expanded and added a 2nd show in Thunder, Bischoff wanted to know what the budget would be for Thunder and there was no budget.
> 
> AEW have already lost their PPV deal in the UK. It won't be long until they're moved to a new network in the UK either.


That's what I ment. Also Sadly this is going to be a cheap 3rd hour tapped at dynamite. There is no comparison compared to a stand alone sjow with its own crowd and stage set.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony Khan On Potential NHL - AEW Conflict - Wrestling Inc.

I'm seeing a lot of spin on Tony Khan's comments when the NHL deal was announced.

Here they are:

"I know Wednesday night is our slot and our home,” Khan said. “I’m thrilled with our partnership with TNT. It’s the lifeblood of our company, it’s our primary revenue source and it’s the way most fans get exposed to AEW and see the show. And tonight and every Wednesday that we do Dynamite, I think for a lot of wrestling fans it’s a very important night of the week.

“So I want everyone to rest assure they’re not going to have to worry about these kind of major developments. We have a contract, we have two and a half years left on it, over two and a half years on it for Wednesday nights in this slot.”

"“If there was ever an opportunity to move or if there was a deal to be had, I would consider it. If we did something, it would have to be a real good deal for AEW. It would have to make sense for us. But as it stands right now that is the spot we’re in, tonight (Wednesday) 8 to 10, Wednesday nights on TNT. And if we moved, I’d consider it if there were something in it for AEW.”

This was from April 28, 2021. So, he said that their current timeslot/network was their home and they would not move unless it was a real good deal that made sense for AEW. Is there another quote where he said they would not move at all?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is that bad or good business from TNTs side?
> 
> think they’ll be top 10 on wed with hockey? I wonder where they’re heads’ at


Depends, the likely scenario is TBS gets more viewers, but TNT gets bigger ads. Thus it's the flagship company despite having lower viewership. Because it'd be really weird if TBS got the most money and most viewers and Turner still gave TNT the biggest properties.



Geeee said:


> Tony Khan On Potential NHL - AEW Conflict - Wrestling Inc.
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of spin on Tony Khan's comments when the NHL deal was announced.
> 
> ...


Use some common sense and read between the lines. This was said when the NHL deal came out, not even a month later they're on the move next year. Deals like this don't happen over night. This was him getting ahead of it to make it look like he had the leverage and would only move if he wanted to. He got bumped for Hockey because they find Hockey on TNT more valuable, despite AEW doing better ratings.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Spin what? Go to any Forum or outlet that speciailizes in TV and ask if being moved from TNT to TBS is a downgrade in 2021. Go for it lol.


Im not speaking to everyone. There are people here who are obviously spinning it into something it’s not.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 10M is a rounding error for Warner.


8 figures doesn't necessarily mean $10 million. It means as little as $10 M. It also depends on if this is 8 figures spread over the course of the contract or an 8 figure addition per year.

I agree that $10M is minimal for Warner. I mentioned earlier that Warner was not going to fight Khan on the money. Khan likely gave them a number to move nights and they signed the deal. It's that simple. Khan said previously that Warner would have to pay them to move nights, which is what seems to have happened. The idea that AEW lost in this deal is laughable. At worst, it is a lateral move with some extra dollars. 

I will just @The Wood, instead of responding to every message.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Depends, the likely scenario is TBS gets more viewers, but TNT gets bigger ads. Thus it's the flagship company despite having lower viewership. Because it'd be really weird if TBS got the most money and most viewers and Turner still gave TNT the biggest properties.


Maybe they want TNT to be a "live sports" network and don't consider wrestling to be a sport. Perhaps MLB will move to TNT?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Good to see Khan scaling the business with more content (now it just needs to be better content lol).

Prior to this deal, Warner was paying Khan ~45 million per year, which, supposing there's roughly 50 shows a year, amounts to ~$450,000 per hour of content. Assuming they'll be adding another 50 shows per year, that's roughly another $22.5 million. Maybe they got $750k per supercard, which amounts to another $3 million.

Even being generous with it, looks like only about $70 million a year, not quite 8 figures. Either way, quite impressive for a start up. Pretty sure impact was net paying to be on TV two years in.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 10pm Friday is a death timeslot. If they're going to film Rampage after Dynamite, might as well just have the three hours if nothing is going to visually change from Dynamite to Rampage - same arena, same fans, same everything. But Tony made the right call as 3 hours straight in killer, and "Rampage" gives them another brand to build.


Also been reported that the 10pm timeslot could change after the move. If Rampage fares well in the late timeslot (not sure what the expectation would be at 10pm... 500k/.20?), TBS might even consider moving it closer to primetime on a Saturday or whenever (doubtful Friday primetime as that'd mean going up against WWE's most popular brand).



Prized Fighter said:


> I agree that $10M is minimal for Warner.


Pretty good for AEW though. Even though the Khan's are loaded, they want this business to be sustainable and $10m is a lot of money. $10m covers some significant salaries for a year and like you said, it could be far more than $10m as eight figures covers anything from $10m to $99m.









AEW Salary: Highest Paid AEW Wrestlers, Lowest Paid AEW Wrestler, Richest AEW Wrestler –


Last updated on June 19th, 2022 at 01:11 amEver since its inception back in 2019,




sportlister.com


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 10pm Friday is a death timeslot. If they're going to film Rampage after Dynamite, might as well just have the three hours if nothing is going to visually change from Dynamite to Rampage - same arena, same fans, same everything. But Tony made the right call as 3 hours straight in killer, and "Rampage" gives them another brand to build.
> 
> AEW is going to tape 5 hours of programming every taping - that is hell for the ticketed fan in attendance.


Hmmm I think only Dynamite and Rampage will be held with fans... Elevation and Dark will be like now, i think.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Maybe they want TNT to be a "live sports" network and don't consider wrestling to be a sport. Perhaps MLB will move to TNT?


They were just fine with it until they got hockey, the ads for hockey are just better. They were using Dynamite as a lead in to One Championship, so clearly it's called. Just not as much as stupid hockey which apparently pulls in the bucks


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> They were just fine with it until they got hockey, the ads for hockey are just better. They were using Dynamite as a lead in to One Championship, so clearly it's called. Just not as much as stupid hockey which apparently pulls in the bucks



yeah people dont seem to understand this. Its clear warner is not unhappy with aew but they recently signed a much more important larger deal. Nothings bigger than sports deals right now for these networks. its keeping them alive.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> yeah people dont seem to understand this. Its clear warner is not unhappy with aew but they recently signed a much more important larger deal. Nothings bigger than sports deals right now for these networks. its keeping them alive.


Yeah they're certainly fine with them or they'd just cancel them. But Dynamite and Rampage are going to be replaced by the NHL because it's bigger money coming in from them.


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

AEW fanatics are hilarious

Imagine if the news was “”AEW Dynamite staying on TNT, NHL going to TBS”

They would be celebrating “we told you! AEW is bigger than the NHL screw you haters!”

And with today’s news they say “we’ll this is a win for AEW because they don’t have to move around time slots so you haters are wrong”

The sad part is these superfans actually believe that AEW is an important product to Warner Media, if that were the case it would have stayed where it is


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah they're certainly fine with them or they'd just cancel them. But Dynamite and Rampage are going to be replaced by the NHL because it's bigger money coming in from them.


yeah always biggest money with sports. lol weird seeing you say rampage. all i can think of is that stupid movie the rock was in.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> yeah always biggest money with sports. lol weird seeing you say rampage. all i can think of is that stupid movie the rock was in.


Just have to do the rampage belt with the face of the Rock on it


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> Also been reported that the 10pm timeslot could change after the move. If Rampage fares well in the late timeslot (not sure what the expectation would be at 10pm... 500k/.20?), TBS might even consider moving it closer to primetime on a Saturday or whenever (doubtful Friday primetime as that'd mean going up against WWE's most popular brand).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh, the actual numbers _don’t matter_. What matters is how much money can be made via advertising. That is literally all that matters. Hockey means more with 200k viewers than AEW would with 2 million. That might not even be an exaggeration. TBS is not going to be looking at the ratings, per se, other than perhaps trends with its own audience. They’re going to be looking at how much money it makes them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> yeah always biggest money with sports. lol weird seeing you say rampage. all i can think of is that stupid movie the rock was in.


I think of the fun game, never saw the movie as it just didn't need to be a thing lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It makes sense to have NHL on the same station that has NBA. Then it comes down to AEW moving nights or being pre-empted all the bloody time. Khan would never do Monday because of MNF, Tuesdays is NBA usually, Wednesdays will be Hockey now it seems, Friday is Smackdown. Thursday is probably the other somewhat viable option - but that is usually the biggest television night, or was in the past. 

I suppose the idea to have Rampage at 10pm on Friday is Smackdown is 8-10pm and those fans who are already sitting their ass at home watching two hours of SDL - hope some of them will flip on AEW Rampage for another hour of wrasslin' - most of those SDL fans watch 3 hours straight of Raw anyways. So somewhat of a ready-made captive audience if you will.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

In


Geert Wilders said:


> I would consider it a loss because everyone, including myself (excluding the haters) hoped for AEW not to be bumped. I hoped for AEW not to be bumped because we would be able to truly say "pro-wrestling is important in 2021".
> 
> Rampage is not compensation. They were going to get this show, anyway. Even if they didn't get bumped. And I believe the extended $45 million yearly contract was for Dynamite and Rampage.
> 
> If TBS was the important channel, AEW would've started on this channel. By being moved specifically for NHL, it is obviously a relegation - a familiar word for Tony Khan.


I don't see any way this is a loss ..they will get more money out of this and tbs is a station on cable the same as tnt...plus they won't need to worry about basketball moving their time slots and fans can just watch on tbs ..not like they are getting bumped to an obscure channel


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Being in the UK I know nothing of USA networks and watch all content online so this is all completely confusing. Do people reckon this will result in more or less viewers for dynamite? I know tnt was associated with wrestling big time with wcw at one point but no idea what tbs is it doesn't have the same association as tnt outside America. Sounds like a news channel to me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Depends, the likely scenario is TBS gets more viewers, but TNT gets bigger ads. Thus it's the flagship company despite having lower viewership. Because it'd be really weird if TBS got the most money and most viewers and Turner still gave TNT the biggest properties.
> 
> 
> 
> Use some common sense and read between the lines. This was said when the NHL deal came out, not even a month later they're on the move next year. Deals like this don't happen over night. This was him getting ahead of it to make it look like he had the leverage and would only move if he wanted to. He got bumped for Hockey because they find Hockey on TNT more valuable, despite AEW doing better ratings.


Well, I don't get TBS or TNT, so I don't know much about these networks. Typically, I watch AEW on TSN in Canada. Obviously, TNT is nostalgic for wrestling fans but if TBS is in more homes and averages slightly more viewers (just stuff I heard I don't know if these are true) on the surface, even that part of the move seems very slightly better for AEW. I wonder if they will also move One FC to TBS since they seem to have paired it together with Dynamite?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Well, I don't get TBS or TNT, so I don't know much about these networks. Typically, I watch AEW on TSN in Canada. Obviously, TNT is nostalgic for wrestling fans but if TBS is in more homes and averages slightly more viewers (just stuff I heard I don't know if these are true) on the surface, even that part of the move seems very slightly better for AEW. I wonder if they will also move One FC to TBS since they seem to have paired it together with Dynamite?


You'd have to imagine so as Dynamite is a natural lead in for One. I imagine if NHL is like the NBA TNT will have an east coast game that starts 7 or 8 then a west coast game right after that. TBS might help their older viewership ironically though.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

AEW fans are hilarious. AEW is moving to TBS because there was no more space for it on TNT. There’s no more space for it on TNT because Warner determined they will make more money with the NBA (of course) and the NHL. 

Warner had to give AEW an extra show on TNT because it was in the contract extension they signed back in January 2020. Warner gave them the worst possible timeslot: Friday at 10pm. 

There’s absolutely nothing positive about this news. We learned today that AEW is not a priority for Warner. It took a little over a year for AEW to be taken off TNT because they weren’t bringing in enough money from advertisers. The cold hard truth! Sorry marks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> . *He got bumped for Hockey because they find Hockey on TNT more valuable, despite AEW doing better ratings.*


and in the end, who could blame them

i think if i was in their shoes i would most likely hockey > wrestling too - just from pure optics


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and in the end, who could blame them
> 
> i think if i was in their shoes i would most likely hockey > wrestling too - just from pure optics


Yeah but fuck Hockey lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ONE is a sport. AEW isn't. I wouldn't expect there to be much AEW/ONE cross over fan base. I'd rather pro-wrestling be treated as a television show than wedged onto sports stations. Trying to treat it as a sport probably hurts it - makes it look like you're trying to trick folks that it's real or something and gets people to push back at how dumb it is. 

Treat it as a television show - I've called for AEW to even roll credits at the end, in the very least for production crew. When I was a kid comic books and fantasy genre was nerd shit - and now Marvel is huge and Game of Thrones was must see television. I'd lean hard into the "we're actors playing a role" aspect - list characters real names in the post show credits. Don't be so "carny" about it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, since I'm out of my depth discussing these networks, are these 4 "network specials" going to be in lieu of Dynamite, like how "Fyter Fest" is a special episode of Dynamite. Or are they 4 special shows in addition to Dynamite, and will they keep doing special Dynamites like "Winter is Coming" and "Blood and Guts"

So for example:

48 Dynamites, 4 Network Specials, 52 Rampages OR
52 Dynamites, 4 Network Specials, 52 Rampages


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Hockey is a horrible sport its so fast you can't see what's going on. The only good thing about it is the brawls. By far the worst American sport for me. You would have to pay me to watch hockey. In the UK its a sport for butch girls and played on grass not ice. Bunch of pansies going about in body armour try watching Scottish shinty or Irish hurling if you want a real man's sport with sticks. No padding Stunt gear or helmets just brutal. The goalies wear no protection either.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’s kind of funny seeing people talk about how TNT has a wrestling connection with a lot of people whereas TBS and wrestling rings no bells. I’m not making fun of anyone with that. But TBS has a HUGE history with wrestling pre-dating even WCW.

A thing I haven’t touched on is the 10pm on Friday slot. That is a death slot and clearly demonstrates what they think of wrestling fans. Losers with no social life. People in that “key demo” are not supposed to be at home watching TV at that time.

TBS and TNT are basically the same size. I don’t see a reason it would _increase_ viewership. Moving networks is rarely (if ever) good for a show’s viewership. I’d say it’s more likely to go down just because of the move. I don’t think generating more content is going to be effective for them either. It’ll split audience attention up just that little bit more and overextend their product just a little much.

Ultimately, money and stature aside (even if I question the move there too), I don’t think this is going to be good for AEW creatively. Unless it does cause them to really refocus, restructure and basically relaunch.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I dont want to get into some big war here, but can anyone tell me how this is a demotion when TBS is in more homes then TNT and they are getting more money too?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Haha cornette is going to be even more out of touch now as he won't watch the new show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I dont want to get into some big war here, but can anyone tell me how this is a demotion when TBS is in more homes then TNT and they are getting more money too?


It isn't, it's more of a sideways step if anything since exposure is near enough the same (TBS slightly more homes but neglible in the big picture).

TBS does higher primetime numbers as a graphic posted by someone in this thread shows, so in theory it shouldn't impact AEW too much if fans are warned well in advance about the move.

Warner is doing some restructuring right now and are spreading out some of their valuable properties. TBS plans a live Tuesday night MLB game from next year as part of their new $3.75bn rights package, so Dynamite will be their feature show the following night.









TBS And MLB Reach TV Rights Extension For 2022-28 Reportedly Worth $3.75 Billion


Major League Baseball continues to see the value of its media rights increase, with the league reaching a lucrative seven-year extension with Turner Sports.




www.forbes.com





Incidentally, this is what the Warner guy said about Rampage's timeslot:



> *Weitz said the permanent home and time slot for the show has not been determined* and the company’s expanded wrestling footprint does not mean it is trying to dethrone WWE as the industry leader.
> 
> “I don’t view it as an us-versus-them type of thing,” Weitz said. “I think this is a world where they can absolutely work together and the rising tides lift all boats. To me, this is an opportunity to deliver more wrestling to wrestling fans.”
> 
> ...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

also think this means aew needs to get its shit together when it goes on the road again and stop being nerds. they need to only progress or they could easily lose any tv deal in the future. same is for any movies and show same thing.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> I dont want to get into some big war here, but can anyone tell me how this is a demotion when TBS is in more homes then TNT and they are getting more money too?


It’s a demotion because when you look at the big picture you understand that TNT is Warner’s priority. They have the NBA on it, they now have the NHL. TBS might be in more homes but it’s not an appealing network for advertisers.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> It isn't, it's more of a sideways step if anything since exposure is near enough the same (TBS slightly more homes but neglible in the big picture).
> 
> TBS does higher primetime numbers as a graphic posted by someone in this thread shows, so in theory it shouldn't impact AEW too much if fans are warned well in advance about the move.
> 
> ...


So does this mean MLB is dying since it is on TBS and the NHL has leapfrogged baseball?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> So does this mean MLB is dying since it is on TBS and the NHL has leapfrogged baseball?


No, MLB's new deal is a 65% increase in value from the previous deal. TBS isn't a graveyard, despite what is being said in this thread. It sounds rather that Warner plans to give it a boost next year with more MLB and the successful AEW.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> No, MLB's new deal is a 65% increase in value from the previous deal. TBS isn't a graveyard, despite what is being said in this thread. It sounds rather that Warner plans to give it a boost next year with more MLB and the successful AEW.


If AEW was “successful” they’d be staying on TNT.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Damn, took them less than 2 years to start getting jerked around by networks for a dead sport. I dont even know watch channel TBS is on my TV anymore.

Guess wrestling really is never coming back


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> *AEW fans are hilarious. *AEW is moving to TBS because there was no more space for it on TNT. There’s no more space for it on TNT because Warner determined they will make more money with the NBA (of course) and the NHL.
> 
> Warner had to give AEW an extra show on TNT because it was in the contract extension they signed back in January 2020. Warner gave them the worst possible timeslot: Friday at 10pm.
> 
> There’s absolutely nothing positive about this news. We learned today that AEW is not a priority for Warner. It took a little over a year for AEW to be taken off TNT because they weren’t bringing in enough money from advertisers. The cold hard truth! *Sorry marks.*


This honestly constitutes as blatant labeling (in spite of the good news for them).


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Baseball is almost as dull as hockey. Actually basketball is awful too. Nfl is the only American sport worth watching for me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> It’s a demotion because when you look at the big picture you understand that TNT is Warner’s priority. They have the NBA on it, they now have the NHL. TBS might be in more homes but it’s not an appealing network for advertisers.


Do you have stats on this advertiser thing?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> It’s a demotion because when you look at the big picture you understand that TNT is Warner’s priority. They have the NBA on it, they now have the NHL. TBS might be in more homes but it’s not an appealing network for advertisers.


The reason being because TBS is watched by a much older audience,which is about right were there key viewership is.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

thisissting said:


> Baseball is almost as dull as hockey. Actually basketball is awful too. Nfl is the only American sport worth watching for me.


Baseball is still more watched then wrestling,and America greatest past time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

thisissting said:


> Baseball is almost as dull as hockey. Actually basketball is awful too. Nfl is the only American sport worth watching for me.


thanks for your personal opinion


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

qntntgood said:


> Baseball is still more watched then wrestling,and America greatest past time.


and hockey is popular


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

tower_ said:


> Damn, took them less than 2 years to start getting jerked around by networks for a dead sport. I dont even know watch channel TBS is on my TV anymore.
> 
> Guess wrestling really is never coming back


Well, if you want to see it, you just have to do a quick zapping.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

TBS overall viewership

TNT overall viewership

It is roughly the same type of network.
And guess what?
TBS is even better with the 18-54 demo than TNT is!

Let's face it, TNT is making a move to be a sports channel, to attract some great sponsors and viewers.
On the other side, the move to TBS for AEW will be almost insignificant.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Baseball is almost as dull as hockey. Actually basketball is awful too. Nfl is the only American sport worth watching for me.


All sports are boring unless you've got money riding on it or you're emotionally committed to the team/athlete

Fun to play...monotonous to watch lol


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

qntntgood said:


> Baseball is still more watched then wrestling,and America greatest past time.


Iv been at Yankee stadium and a sf giants game and can confidently say the most exciting thing about the game is the choice of food stands. It's awful the batters spend most of the game missing the ball your lucky if you see one or two homers a game. The stats are a joke totally ott. Like most american sports it's an invention they made so they can call themselves world champions despite nobody else in the world giving a shit about it except a couple of Japanese guys maybe.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

TBS is a downgrade but they're probably getting more money


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> thanks for your personal opinion


As Damien Sandow would say...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

what if they get the same viewers ? or even gain them ? still worse ? if the product is good people will come and it comes down to that


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

omaroo said:


> Get the move because of NBA/NHL which is a shame.
> 
> I understand its under the same umbrella. But isnt TBS a lesser network than TNT?
> 
> I also wonder how the new second show on TNT/TBS will differ to dynamite.


I just wonder if AEW will have to tone it down on TBS


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

DaSlacker said:


> All sports are boring unless you've got money riding on it or you're emotionally committed to the team/athlete
> 
> Fun to play...monotonous to watch lol


This is wrong. Football, basketball and baseball are where it's at


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Year in Review: Most-Watched Television Networks — Ranking 2020’s Winners and Losers - Variety.com

RANK | *NETWORK* | VIEWERS
14. | *TBS* | 1,064
18. | *TNT* | 991
20. | *USA* | 902
38. | *Syfy | *451

May we all be so lucky as to get a demotion to a better situation with more money.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bro some of you guys are so weird 😂 😂 😂 

"lemme actively watch AEW hate watch though a negative lense, bitch about everything, spin every story in my own biased agenda, and call people who like it smarks"

lmaooooooooooo stay watching AEW tho

lemme know when getting more money in your life is a bad thing. ok, weirdos?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> and hockey is popular


Yes hockey is popular and so is the mls, and the mlb I'm not saying all game but last season there were games that brought in two to three million in viewer's for the NHL alone.that's why TNT made this move, the Atlanta braves a team which turner owns brought in an average of 1.55 million viewers last year. How often dose aew do that ?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This move is bad for both TNT and AEW.

This cancellation has been a long time coming. This is AEW creative's fault. I said this would happen.

I think that Blood and Guts was the tipping point. AEW wasn't making creative changes, and they kept going back to blood for their resolution to the ratings. TNT said no more garbage wrestling. They cancelled AEW and gave them a handjob as a going away gift in the form of 4 specials (that I guess will air on Saturdays).

It also makes no sense to add a second show and put it at 10pm on Fridays. If you want to do a show to help sell ppvs, the slot you want is 6pm on Sundays.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

More Americans watch TBS than either TNT/USA because TBS airs really popular older sitcoms, while USA/TNT have tried to air movies/original content that hasn't gone as well. This move could result in a slightly higher rating for AEW. I don't think the Rampage show will do that well on a late Friday night. The demo AEW tries to attract isn't watching wrestling on a late friday. That is a bad timeslot.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like Warner wants to keep AEW but not on their flagship channel. TBS is still popular in the U.S so no major loss. What will be interesting is what will happen with the TNT title....do they still call it that, or do they possibly change the name to Broadcast Champion?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

TBS’ average viewership is higher than Dynamite’s right now, even though they air mostly reruns? 

Interesting... this should give some indication as to what viewership is going to be expected. Dynamite’s competition now is going to be the reruns that airs on every other night on TBS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> and hockey is popular


I’m Canadian and hockey isn’t even the most popular sport here anymore. It’s definitely on decline. Ever since the raptors won the championship, basketball has usurped hockey, especially among young people here. Hockey such an expensive sport too, so right now it’s really only being played by the affluent white Canadians who can afford the thousands of dollars a year it costs to play organized hockey. 

That may change if the leafs win the cup since people like to bandwagon ... that’s never gonna happen tho 

It’s so strange that tnt would even pick up hockey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

qntntgood said:


> Yes hockey is popular and so is the mls, and the mlb I'm not saying all game but last season there were games that brought in two to three million in viewer's for the NHL alone.that's why TNT made this move, the Atlanta braves a team which turner owns brought in an average of 1.55 million viewers last year. How often dose aew do that ?


exactly, i was agreeing with you and some people dont seem to understand this.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh man they're moving networks? Wow. Well hopefully they're not hurt by this move and I don't think they will be honestly. 

Also The name Rampage...eh. Not the greatest name but they could've done worse.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks like my name has to change


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

rocknroll ... I hope rampage is like the old TNA 1 hour adrenalin rush


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It was really the only option. They are getting bumped 4 out of 5 of the next weeks right? And hockey has not even started yet. I have a certain affinity for TBS having grown up in Atlanta where it was a free over the air network. But other than try to launch a few sitcoms, pretty much all they do now is air syndicated shows.

I imagine with the merger, more changes are coming.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

First, this is a great deal for AEW because the money they receive from this is incredible and it's going to help them going forward.

Second, from what I've seen TBS is available in more homes and has higher average viewership, but lower average demo viewership. It's going to be interesting to see how the demo changes, but if advertised properly AEW's viewership can increase.

Third, the idea that people are gonna stop watching because the show is moving networks is ridiculous. People are fans of the show, not the channel it's on.

Fourth, this move also means that Dynamite will no longer have to move to a different night or time slot because of NBA or NHL, which is great (even though they did really good numbers even on different nights).


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

Mister Sinister said:


> This move is bad for both TNT and AEW.
> 
> This *cancellation* has been a long time coming. This is AEW creative's fault. I said this would happen.
> 
> ...


*cancellation* LOL


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

AEW on TNT said:


> Looks like my name has to change


I already asked about that, you have to be a premium member for name changes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thinking more about it, the TBS move is probably better for their long term stability (I had said it was 4 of the 5 next Wednesdays but it actually looks like it will be all 5 now). That is no way to build an audience. Factor in the NHL, and that could be 2+ months a year of being on a different night. When wrestling was hot, we used to get pissed when RAW was bumped once a year for the damn Westminster Dog Show, so I cannot imagine 6-10 times a year. At least no one is getting bumped for reruns of the Big Bang Theory.

Everyone seems to be concentrating on the TBS move and not the second show being in the Friday night death spot. That is not good news. I was hoping for Saturday night (or even on TBS at 6:05 would have been cool just for the nostalgia). Who in the precious 18-49 year old demo is going to be sitting at home on a Friday night at 10pm once the pandemic is over?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

NathanMayberry said:


> I’m Canadian and hockey isn’t even the most popular sport here anymore. It’s definitely on decline. Ever since the raptors won the championship, basketball has usurped hockey, especially among young people here. Hockey such an expensive sport too, so right now it’s really only being played by the affluent white Canadians who can afford the thousands of dollars a year it costs to play organized hockey.
> 
> That may change if the leafs win the cup since people like to bandwagon ... that’s never gonna happen tho
> 
> ...


Basketball has in no way usurped hockey in Canada.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Thinking more about it, the TBS move is probably better for their long term stability (I had said it was 4 of the 5 next Wednesdays but it actually looks like it will be all 5 now). That is no way to build an audience. Factor in the NHL, and that could be 2+ months a year of being on a different night. When wrestling was hot, we used to get pissed when RAW was bumped once a year for the damn Westminster Dog Show, so I cannot imagine 6-10 times a year. At least no one is getting bumped for reruns of the Big Bang Theory.
> 
> Everyone seems to be concentrating on the TBS move and not the second show being in the Friday night death spot. That is not good news. I was hoping for Saturday night (or even on TBS at 6:05 would have been cool just for the nostalgia). Who in the precious 18-49 year old demo is going to be sitting at home on a Friday night at 10pm once the pandemic is over?


Im thinking overall ratings for Rampage will hover around 300K-400K for that kind of slot, most of that will probably be the West Coast folk who can watch at 7pm. I know there’s no way I can watch on a Friday night at 10pm lol but it’ll be nice to wake up and watch it on Saturday morning as I get over my weekly hangover 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Im thinking overall ratings for Rampage will hover around 300K-400K for that kind of slot, most of that will probably be the West Coast folk who can watch at 7pm. I know there’s no way I can watch on a Friday night at 10pm lol but it’ll be nice to wake up and watch it on Saturday morning as I get over my weekly hangover 😂


Yeah, the DVR numbers will be the ones that matter for that show, which does not help them with ad sales.

Being on the west coast, it works for me though heh. Right now most of the shows start at 5pm which can be annoying.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It’s worth repeating that “Rampage” won’t necessarily remain on Fridays after it moves to TBS. Personally, I like that day and time slot (4 p.m. my time), but I’ll watch it wherever the put it. Saturdays at 12:05 on TBS sounds like a nostalgic kick, though maybe they won’t want to compete with college football.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

taker_2004 said:


> Even being generous with it, looks like only about $70 million a year, not quite 8 figures. Either way, quite impressive for a start up. Pretty sure impact was net paying to be on TV two years in.


Do you get to be called a startup still 2 years in? 

Do you get to be called a startup when your Dad is worth 7 billion? 

Let's say your right and their deal is worth 70 million, they've spent more than double that so far, so they're still in the red. 

TNA literally started with nothing and they are still going in some capacity nearly 20 years later. AEW haven't hit TNA's highs yet, far from it and they've been given the world.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

French Connection said:


> TBS overall viewership
> 
> TNT overall viewership
> 
> ...


Who cares about the demo. AEW fans need to stop talking about this as it's irrelevant. It's just a gage to see what kind of people are watching. It means nothing. It means even less when AEW has no sponsors. 

But but but we're winning the demo...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NathanMayberry said:


> TBS’ average viewership is higher than Dynamite’s right now, even though they air mostly reruns?
> 
> Interesting... this should give some indication as to what viewership is going to be expected. Dynamite’s competition now is going to be the reruns that airs on every other night on TBS.
> 
> ...


Absolutely this. The major concern for AEW now should be whether or not they can hold the attention of people who watch The Big Bang Theory. That’s gonna be what’s held against them.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

the_flock said:


> Do you get to be called a startup still 2 years in?
> 
> Do you get to be called a startup when your Dad is worth 7 billion?
> 
> ...


All I am reading here is someone making up their own assumptions. Ratings are on a decline, and have been for years. WWE is getting fewer ratings than on TNA highs. How do you know they spend 140 million the last 2 years? That is you making your own assumptions that you cant back up. While reports have come out that AEW has been making profit since last year. TNA were not selling out arenas as AEW were.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

the_flock said:


> Do you get to be called a startup still 2 years in?


Yeah, in a hundred-year-old industry with an incumbent monopoly for the last 20 years, I'd say 2 years still qualifies as a start-up.



> Do you get to be called a startup when your Dad is worth 7 billion?


Uh, yes? Whether privately funded or through IPOs, start-ups with significant barriers to entry generate hundreds of millions or billions of dollars. Otherwise, how exactly does one expect to compete with a multinational media company with huge production values.



> Let's say your right and their deal is worth 70 million, they've spent more than double that so far, so they're still in the red.


Yep, I'd expect them to stay in the red for at least 3-5 years.



> TNA literally started with nothing and they are still going in some capacity nearly 20 years later. *AEW haven't hit TNA's highs yet*, far from it and they've been given the world.


Um, by what measure? I liked TNA better creatively, but they were nowhere near the scale of AEW. It took them two years to even get a weekly TV show deal. Please tell me you were as quick to dismiss any of their minor successes.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

PukeLikeEveryone said:


> How do you know they spend 140 million the last 2 years? That is you making your own assumptions that you cant back up. While reports have come out that AEW has been making profit since last year. TNA were not selling out arenas as AEW were.


You're telling me that they've been making a profit since last year. Haha

It was announced a year ago that they had already spent 100 mil. 

Selling out arenas or not, TNA had bigger highs in other areas than AEW have.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s so cute to see AEW fans trying to convince themselves that AEW moving to TBS is a great thing. 😂


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

taker_2004 said:


> Yep, I'd expect them to stay in the red for at least 3-5 years.


It was reported that AEW was making money since the new contract last year.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As far as the move to TBS goes I look at it as a lateral move. It's not an improvement, but I don't think it will hurt the show's viewership either. It's not like they're going to TruTV or something like that.

And on top of this, they're still getting another show on TBS and 4 specials on TNT. So while Turner is moving Dynamite to a different channel, they still stay on the same night and time and they're adding additional content from AEW. And of course are getting more money for it.

So overall this looks like a good thing for AEW right now. The only thing that might change that in the future is if the amount of promotion Turner puts into Dynamite right now goes down once they make the move. But I have no reason to think that as of now.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

the_flock said:


> You're telling me that they've been making a profit since last year. Haha
> 
> It was announced a year ago that they had already spent 100 mil.
> 
> Selling out arenas or not, TNA had bigger highs in other areas than AEW have.


Just back up with sources instead of talking out of your ass.

Here is a TL with sources:

100 million is what Tony invested when he started AEW in 2019









Jaguars Co-Owner Tony Khan Reportedly Investing $100 Million Into Launch Of AEW


As you are probably aware, The Elite recently announced the upcoming debut of their new wrestling promotion – All Elite Wrestling, which is being backed financially by Tony Khan, co-owner of the Jacksonville Jaguars. According to a report from Rajah.com, they claim a well placed source has told...



www.bodyslam.net





In 2020 AEW signs a 175$ Million 4 year contract with TNA









AEW Dynamite extended through 2023, WarnerMedia adding second show


In a deal that will make the company profitable in 2020 and beyond, TNT, Warner Media, and AEW have renegotiated and signed a new four-year contract that would




www.f4wonline.com





It then came out in May 2020 AEW have started making profit after their deal









AEW Reportedly Turns A Profit In April - Wrestling Inc.
 

AEW reportedly made a “very small” profit in the month of April, according to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter. AEW’s costs were reduced for the month with TV not being taped each week due to the coronavirus pandemic. With that said, the reduction of costs is not enough to offset the loss of...




www.wrestlinginc.com





Then yesterday after Rampage and TBS announcement, AEW signed a further 8 figures deal.









AEW Reportedly Receiving Big Money From Expanded WarnerMedia TV Deal - Wrestling Inc.


AEW is reportedly receiving several million dollars under the new expanded TV agreement with WarnerMedia. As we’ve noted, it was announced today that a new AEW Rampage show will premiere on Friday, August 13 at 10pm ET. The one hour show will air in that weekly time slot on TNT, until both...




www.wrestlinginc.com





So how are they making a loss again? All I am reading is disgruntled WWE fans in their feeling that AEW is successful and making up LIES.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

taker_2004 said:


> Yeah, in a hundred-year-old industry with an incumbent monopoly for the last 20 years, I'd say 2 years still qualifies as a start-up.
> 
> Um, by what measure? I liked TNA better creatively, but they were nowhere near the scale of AEW. It took them two years to even get a weekly TV show deal. Please tell me you were as quick to dismiss any of their minor successes.


Sorry but you're wrong a startup business stops being a startup once its established in its marketplace. When the Khan's opened their cash book, they stopped being a startup. 

TNA was still a startup until they got a TV deal, as they were still a very small company. 

Different circumstances, different times. TNA started from the Ashes of WCW and ECW, wrestling was dirt to the TV companies and no one wanted to touch them. So they had to go the ppv route until they could become established. 

AEW started at a time when WWE were releasing 10 to 20 established stars every year, the Indie scene is the biggest its ever been, TV companies are favouring original content and there isn't a stigma attached to the industry, WWE has record income from monstrous TV deals and the middle east are throwing hundreds of millions at wrestling. 

TK is nearly 40 years old, he's apparently a lifelong die hard wrestling fan with superior wrestling knowledge than most, his Dad has been a billionaire for quite some time, why didn't he start his own promotion a decade ago? Why didn't he buy TNA from Dixie? Why didn't he buy ROH? I tell you why, because WWE's tv deal and licensing money got the cogs turning.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

PukeLikeEveryone said:


> Just back up with sources instead of talking out of your ass.
> 
> Here is a TL with sources:
> 
> ...


Show me sources which aren't hyperbole! 

TK spent an initial 100 mil to get the company going, since then the roster has tripled in size. 

The 175 mil deal isn't money in their pocket. Its 45 mil per year in which they have to pay their own production costs,which takes up a significant amount of that money, then there's advertising, insurance, wages, rent and everything else.

Use your noggin.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Remember that most start ups fail within their first 5 years. Still too early to consider them as “established”. Still a possibility that AEW closes doors or significantly shrinks before 2024.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

the_flock said:


> Sorry but you're wrong a startup business stops being a startup once its established in its marketplace. _When the Khan's opened their cash book, they stopped being a startup._
> 
> TNA was still a startup until they got a TV deal, as they were still a very small company.


No, sorry, you're wrong (and that's a profoundly dumb statement at that). Quibi, for example, was still a start-up when it folded with over a billion dollars in direct investment, two industry vets leading the charge and plenty of news coverage. Just because there's a lot of money or hype behind something does not preclude it being a start-up. 



> TK is nearly 40 years old, he's apparently a lifelong die hard wrestling fan with superior wrestling knowledge than most, his Dad has been a billionaire for quite some time, why didn't he start his own promotion a decade ago? Why didn't he buy TNA from Dixie? Why didn't he buy ROH? I tell you why, because WWE's tv deal and licensing money got the cogs turning.


Yeah, that's a totally fair assessment. The wrestling business post-2001 until fairly recently was not exactly a gold mine of revenue. I agree that the recent lucrative TV deals WWE has signed probably signalled a golden age in wrestling in terms of distribution rights fees, and therefore might have convinced Khan Sr. to take the financial risk.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

the_flock said:


> Show me sources which aren't hyperbole!
> 
> TK spent an initial 100 mil to get the company going, since then the roster has tripled in size.
> 
> ...


LOL! It is what you expect when someone actually make up lies and cant back it up with shit! You again made up assumptions meanwhile I gave you sources that AEW has been making profit, not my fault you still stuck on your lies.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Cody's ego will be dented by the fact his show has been moved to the B channel.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

AEW wouldn't choose to move but it looks like they've got some things in return. In life, you make the most out of anything that falls your way. For now it's a lateral move so we'll see how it pans out but there's definitely things to be excited about too, like the four specials. 

Interesting times ahead. It's also fun to see how desperate some folks are to push a narrative - how many posts do you need to make on one topic lol


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

A few days away and this is the news I come back to?!  And as I started to read the actual news and then the opinions and the comments of the usual gang, this is just another reason why NOTHING can be discussed positively on this board. Why only positively you may ask? In my opinion (not fact) the takeaways are:

*Dynamite moves from TNT to TBS... So what?!* This is not any type of "downgrade". Hell, if you want to talk about a downgrade, then I'd think that putting Dynamite on CW Network would be a considerable downgrade, but it's not. The fans watching now, will also be watching in 2022 (maybe more, maybe less, it's all speculative), because the channel move does not matter in the overall picture. I think maybe WarnerMedia will be doing some promotional work on the move, just a hunch I have... but hey, what do I know, right?! 

It will also be less likely to be pre-empted by MLB on TBS, than it would have been staying on TNT with both NBA and NHL, regular-season and playoff games. The move is, at worst, a blip on the radar and at best, more opportunities to grow AEW.

*A second dedicated show, but not the best timeslot... Agreed, but temporarily. *Rampage will start on TNT in August of this year and move to TBS when Dynamite moves to TBS in January 2022 as well. My take on this playing out as it stands, is that, according to the renewed TV contract in early 2020, AEW was promised a second show. Looking back over the past year with the complete up-ending of WarnerMedia (corporate and on-air), along with CV-19 uncertainty, these do not seem out of the ordinary as possible reasons the second show hadn't debuted earlier. I would bet dollars to donuts, that Rampage will be in a very different timeslot this time next year.

*AEW isn't "worth" as much to the network, as NBA and NHL are... * Really? This is an argument some are willing to play here?! If anyone thought that wrestling was "worth" more than any major league sport, is either in self-denial, or blind. The emphasis of "it's not worth as much" has been said only by the usual suspects, but even the dumbest of people should know that major league sports, would take precedent over anything wrestling related. That's not a knock on wrestling... it's just the way it is. Period. It's like saying that a network would choose XFL over NFL, WNBA over NBA, AAA over MLB, if they all had to make that ultimate decision.

To show how ill-informed that is to say, using WWE as an example... I guess back in the day, when USA Network thought the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show, was worth more than Raw? How about WWE/ECW on Sci-Fi? They weren't pre-empted for any major league sport during that time.

*The move of AEW Dynamite to TBS, generates more money for the company... is a bad thing?! *It was part of the re-negotiated TV contracts back in early 2020. As much as some people would have you believe, Tony Khan has said (even back then) that if AEW were to move, they'd need to be compensated for the fact. If and/or AEW, wasn't a valuable asset to WarnerMedia, they'd have cancelled it and bought out the remainder of the contract. Sure, of course this would put them out of business, but I feel this would have put AEW in a better position to garner a possible bigger and more lucrative TV deal elsewhere. Was that something WarnerMedia wasn't willing to risk? You and I don't know that, but what is true, is that WarnerMedia still makes the same money no matter the outcome and AEW generates more revenue for itself. It can be spent on a number of upgrades. From acquiring new talent, touring outside the US, better TV production/aesthetics, to more brand promotion... all are certainly a possibility going forward.

I don't understand why anyone wouldn't see this as anything other than completely neutral in scope, or a bigger score for AEW when the dust has settled in early 2022? Until then, continue with the false-narratives, assumptions, "facts", opinions and speculations because I can tell you right now, no one is taking anything negatively said, seriously.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

PukeLikeEveryone said:


> Just back up with sources instead of talking out of your ass.
> 
> Here is a TL with sources:
> 
> ...


whatever you are trying to do here clearly doesnt work. Show numbers or shut up, but showing articles where Tony Khan says they make a small profit is like him coming out and saying "we will stay on TNT". That is the beauty of WWE, everyone can see the numbers, period.

Then you give the new deal link and say 8 figure deal, when the article clearly says something else. You know why they use "in the area of an “eight-figure payday” ", because its not 8 figure, although they make it sound like that, otherwise you would write "they get an 8 figure payday". And if it would be something great you dont think Tony would have bragged about it like with the other numbers? And what makes you think it is a deal and not just some one-time money? Doesnt say they will get this every year.

So there are so many unknowns which all of us "haters" are pointing out and all you "fanboys" do is blindly eating everything which is printed from the AEW-paid press...

No one is disgruntled or a WWE fan or even mentioning WWE in that aspect, we only try to point out that:

a) Tony lied alot in the past
b) there are no numbers mentioned
c) no one ever saw a contract

And that is not just us but eveyone writing these articles.

So next time before you blindly post AEW press articles, maybe just read them first.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

PukeLikeEveryone said:


> LOL! It is what you expect when someone actually make up lies and cant back it up with shit! You again made up assumptions meanwhile I gave you sources that AEW has been making profit, not my fault you still stuck on your lies.


You didn't show any sources, just hyperbole from the owner talking up his product. Which he even did a few weeks ago by stating they wouldn't be leaving TNT.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the_flock said:


> Show me sources which aren't hyperbole!
> 
> TK spent an initial 100 mil to get the company going, since then the roster has tripled in size.
> 
> ...



Actually tony was given 100 million to start the company. There is no proof and insanely un likely he spent all of that 100 mill in 1 year, That's just nonsense. The guys smart., I'm sure he spent a decent amount and as soon as he got the massive amounts from the network I'm sure he already gave back part of that to his dad. That's how business works.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Actually tony was given 100 million to start the company. There is no proof and insanely un likely he spent all of that 100 mill in 1 year, That's just nonsense. The guys smart., I'm sure he spent a decent amount and as soon as he got the massive amounts from the network I'm sure he already gave back part of that to his dad. That's how business works.


Why is it insane to suggest that he didn't spend all of it, when you have guys stating they are getting paid more than they ever have in their life. Even Jericho stated that he was on Hogan money. There's guys who would otherwise be jobbers elsewhere claiming to making 6 figures. 

There's over 100 people in the roster. I would guess their salary every year is 100 million.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the_flock said:


> Why is it insane to suggest that he didn't spend all of it, when you have guys stating they are getting paid more than they ever have in their life. Even Jericho stated that he was on Hogan money. There's guys who would otherwise be jobbers elsewhere claiming to making 6 figures.
> 
> There's over 100 people in the roster. I would guess their salary every year is 100 million.


Because he would have paid some back and if you tthink about everything it just wouldn't add up. Is it hard for you to believe someone could also not have spent all of it? It goes both ways


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Because he would have paid some back and if you tthink about everything it just wouldn't add up. Is it hard for you to believe someone could also not have spent all of it? It goes both ways


He may well have paid some back. Last report I saw suggested the figure was well over 150 mil to date.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the_flock said:


> He may well have paid some back. Last report I saw suggested the figure was well over 150 mil to date.


in the end it does not matter really


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

the_flock said:


> Selling out arenas or not, TNA had bigger highs in other areas than AEW have.


What are they? They aren't buyrates. They aren't ticket sales. They aren't merchandise sales. TV ratings are clearly different now, the most accurate way to judge is % compared to Raw and TNA, in it's best days, were doing 25-35% of Raws #. AEW does 50% weekly. AEW has their 2nd TV show in less time than TNA got their first TV show, that should tell you everything you need to know about that area.

So what area are you talking about?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> It’s so cute to see AEW fans trying to convince themselves that AEW moving to TBS is a great thing. 😂


Indeed, the spin from these wrestling journalist is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Of all the negative aspects found on wrestling fans, the worst ones are those who pretend to understand the business side of it. The TV exec talk is particularly silly.

Just enjoy the shows.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Garty said:


> *AEW isn't "worth" as much to the network, as NBA and NHL are...  Really? This is an argument some are willing to play here?! If anyone thought that wrestling was "worth" more than any major league sport, is either in self-denial, or blind. The emphasis of "it's not worth as much" has been said only by the usual suspects, but even the dumbest of people should know that major league sports, would take precedent over anything wrestling related. That's not a knock on wrestling... it's just the way it is. Period. It's like saying that a network would choose XFL over NFL, WNBA over NBA, AAA over MLB, if they all had to make that ultimate decision.*
> 
> To show how ill-informed that is to say, using WWE as an example... I guess back in the day, when USA Network thought the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show, was worth more than Raw? How about WWE/ECW on Sci-Fi? They weren't pre-empted for any major league sport during that time.
> 
> ...



You had a different tune below





Garty said:


> Here's a ratings breakdown from the past 2 weeks games aired on NBCSN (not including Sat. or Sun. games):
> 
> 
> April 27, 148,000 viewers, .04 in demo and 126th overall
> ...






Garty said:


> *@The Wood and @VIP86 If you were only a bean-counter and all you did was constantly read-over and compare TV analytics of ratings, trends, audiences, etc. to your own TV product and say, "hmm, AEW is doing extremely well in all categories, while NHL is hardly a blip on the radar", do you honestly believe that "it's more valuable" is true? While NHL may be "worth more" than AEW in terms of money spent acquiring the TV product, they will also be "worth more" in terms of money taken in through advertisers because it's a higher priced (acquired) program... not because it's a lower priced (acquired) program like AEW. TV advertisers can throw all the money they want at a particular higher priced program, but unless that investment turns a profit with the key-demographics and average overall viewers, it's just money that's not being well spent. You two are really living in your own fantasy-world, if you think NHL's ratings are somehow better than AEW's ratings are right now. As I said to La Parka, call me when NHL ratings are higher than AEW ratings.*


Care to explain this sudden change?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395396583953289219
*@Chrome The name is staying according to Dave.*



RapShepard said:


> You had a different tune below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I didn't think I would even need to mention that the NBA and NHL are more valuable than AEW because even the diehards would have the sense to figure it out, but apparently not.*


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

only thing i know about tbs is that American Dad! is on it and that they are known for speeding up parts of their programming to fit more adverts in the time slot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395396583953289219
> *@Chrome The name is staying according to Dave.
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would even need to mention that the NBA and NHL are more valuable than AEW because even the diehards would have the sense to figure it out, but apparently not.*


Dave also said they'd be staying in TNT lol

But yeah it's a weird circumstance and why ratings are so weird. Most hockey games get less viewers than Dynamite. But the advertisers prefer it over wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Dave also said they'd be staying in TNT lol
> 
> But yeah it's a weird circumstance and why ratings are so weird. Most hockey games get less viewers than Dynamite. But the advertisers prefer it over wrestling.


*Longevity, kinda like RAW even though it's easily the worst wrestling program on television.*


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Basketball has in no way usurped hockey in Canada.





https://www.cbc.ca/news2/interactives/sports-junior/




You were saying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Bischoff will say “You can’t trust TV networks. They screwed me. It had nothing to do with WCW sucking.”
> 
> Cornette will scoff-laugh and say “Well...so much for that. Guess they weren’t safe. I was only off by a couple of months, Dave!”
> 
> Russo will say “Bro, AEW needs characters. I could save it and make it the hottest thing on TBO.”


Russo, Cornette, and Bischoff all called this as soon as this quote came out that Tony was blowing smoke and protecting himself from backlash to spin things.

I am convinced TK is the messiah. He has made Cornette, Russo and Bischoff all agree on something.

Never did I think that would happen.

Also its funny, since Russo, Bischoff, and Cornette have all worked with TNT/TBS before, but fans think that their opinions on the TV side of it is irrelevant.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

AEW Reportedly Receiving Big Money From Expanded WarnerMedia TV Deal - Wrestling Inc.


AEW is reportedly receiving several million dollars under the new expanded TV agreement with WarnerMedia. As we’ve noted, it was announced today that a new AEW Rampage show will premiere on Friday, August 13 at 10pm ET. The one hour show will air in that weekly time slot on TNT, until both...




www.google.com















(Photo Credit: Forbes)
AEW is reportedly receiving several million dollars under the new expanded TV agreement with WarnerMedia.
As we’ve noted, it was announced today that a new AEW Rampage show will premiere on Friday, August 13 at 10pm ET. The one hour show will air in that weekly time slot on TNT, until both Rampage and AEW Dynamite move to TBS in 2022. While the two AEW TV shows are moving to TBS next year, TNT will still air AEW programming in the form of 4 “supercard specials” per year.
Financial terms of the extended agreement have not been revealed as of this writing, but PWInsider reports that word making the rounds is that AEW is receiving in the area of an “eight-figure payday” from WarnerMedia, which would be anywhere between $10 million and just under $100 million.
The news is seen as a positive within AEW. There’s also the feeling that this is a way to increase AEW’s footprint on multiple networks, and additional content to produce.
It was announced in January 2020 that AEW and WarnerMedia had extended their TV deal for Dynamite on TNT through 2023, and agreed on a new series that is now known as Rampage. Sources reported then how that extension was for 4 years and $175 million, or just under $45 million per year. That deal reportedly included an option for TNT to re-sign AEW in 2024, at a significantly increased price.
We noted earlier how AEW President, CEO, General Manager & Head Of Creative Tony Khan touted a “financial upside” to the new agreement, which will give AEW the opportunity to continue to invest and grow. You can click here for that report, along with details on why AEW is moving to TBS. You can click here for comments from AEW and WarnerMedia officials.
Stay tuned for more.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

to be honest, if it was substantial, TNT would announce the amount formally like they did originally and after the extension.

All that's been thrown around is "a lot of money" or "substantial", but that could literally mean anything. A report that says "8 figures reportedly" could mean anything. I mean either way, any money is a good chance to expand or grow, so I guess it's not as big of a loss as thought initially. I think if it wasn't a lot, Tony Khan could have started shopping around for a better deal - surely another network would've loved the chance to grab a show that is consistently in the top 5 demo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The real question is was the 2nd show factored into the first extension they got in 2019 or is this extra money accounting for the 2nd show finally coming about and the 4 specials.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.yahoo.com/amphtml/entertainment/why-aew-moving-tnt-tbs-154500890.html




All Elite Wrestling’s “AEW: Dynamite” is moving from TNT Wednesdays to TBS Wednesdays in January 2022, Turner announced this morning. The move opens the (ice rink) door for NHL action to air Wednesday nights on TNT — Turner acquired some pro hockey rights for next season — but that’s not the only reason for it, Brett Weitz told TheWrap.

“Sure, NHL had something to do with it,” the TNT, TBS and TruTV boss told us. “The NBA had something to do with it. The new college schedule, with a ton of preemptions. And so we look to where we believe the consumer is going to be and where wrestling fans are going to be. We want to give them the most opportunity to consume as many shows as possible. We felt TBS had an opportunity, really, to be the network and the best platform for expansion.”

As much as AEW fans have gotten used to their wrestling on Wednesdays, primetime hockey traditionally occupied the same evening on the soon-to-be-defunct NBC Sports Network.
Also unveiled this morning, new hour-long series “AEW: Rampage” — the anticipated third weekly All Elite Wrestling hour (on cable, there is already “AEW: Dark” on YouTube) — is set to debut Friday, Aug. 13 at 10 p.m. ET on TNT.

NBA games air Tuesdays and Thursdays on TNT, and the plan always called for this All Elite hour to _not_ be paired with “Dynamite.” While “Rampage” will move to TBS with “Dynamite,” it has not yet been determined if the third hour will remain on Friday nights following the move.

As part of a new deal between All Elite and Turner, TNT will also be the home to four new AEW specials annually. You might refer to those as “pay-per-views,” to use an old cable term that still gets thrown around professional wrestling. The “supercard events,” which is AEW CEO Tony Khan’s term, will stay on TNT even after the weekly shows move to TBS.

“It’s a pleasure to be able to help Tony Khan expand his wrestling fiefdom across our networks and bring more content to our fans that fits the thrill ride brand of TNT and good time of TBS,” Sam Linsky, associate general manager and senior vice president of programming and operations at TBS, TNT and truTV, said in a statement. “It’s Wednesday. You know what that means.”

“As a lifelong wrestling aficionado who is privileged to present AEW to longtime and new fans alike, it means a lot to me — personally and professionally — to share the news that All Elite Wrestling will call TBS home beginning in 2022,” Tony Khan, the CEO, general manager and head of creative at AEW, added. “The history of wrestling in the United States cannot be told without acknowledging the contributions of TBS, which as WTBS years ago delivered wrestling to the Southeast and eventually to a massive national audience. TBS has the same passion for wrestling today, but will offer AEW and our fans more prime time programming, content and global opportunities that will establish TBS as the world’s undisputed destination for wrestling.”

He continued: “And, while we’re looking forward to our arrival on TBS, we’re not saying goodbye to our original and current home of TNT, which will air four new special supercard events annually. Plus, the financial upside to our new agreement will give us the opportunity to continue to invest in and grow AEW to serve the most important people in our industry: our fans, our wrestlers, our staff and our sponsors. With All Elite Wrestling: Dynamite and Rampage taking center stage via our new agreement on TBS next year, and the new quarterly supercards launching on TNT, our exposure and our opportunities to grow AEW are greater than ever!”



So AEW has a good network still, gets extra pay, and the 4 special events they've added as yearly cards will still air in TNT even after the move to TBS. Pretty freaking sweet........just makes sense with all the sports scheduling ,TBS will be the new home of wrestling. Bonus.......people who have TNT already have TBS as well so the switch shouldn't hurt the numbers much as we've seen the audience is very dedicated.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The real question is was the 2nd show factored into the first extension they got in 2019 or is this extra money accounting for the 2nd show finally coming about and the 4 specials.


You can read back from the old extension deal articles the new show was factored into the extended contract. This money is on top of the original deal.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> You had a different tune below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh shit you caught him flip flopping like a fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> to be honest, if it was substantial, TNT would announce the amount formally like they did originally and after the extension.
> 
> All that's been thrown around is "a lot of money" or "substantial", but that could literally mean anything. A report that says "8 figures reportedly" could mean anything. I mean either way, any money is a good chance to expand or grow, so I guess it's not as big of a loss as thought initially. I think if it wasn't a lot, Tony Khan could have started shopping around for a better deal - surely another network would've loved the chance to grab a show that is consistently in the top 5 demo.


They're still under contact to Turner for a few years they couldn't move to another channel if they wanted too but........why would they?

TNT has treated them great and is willing to give AEW a great place to expand their content on TBS while still keeping 4 big events on TNT yearly even after the move to TBS. They have a grest working relationship.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> You had a different tune below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just beautiful!!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Sounds like a win/win for everyone involved 👍🍻


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

NathanMayberry said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news2/interactives/sports-junior/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soccer and Basketball are more affordable for children to play.

The reality is much more people are watching hockey at all levels in Canada than they are any other sport. It’s silly to only use the method of children’s participation as proof for the top sport in the country. Of course if you have a kid, you’re going to send him to the cheapest sport because they get the socializing they would get in any other sport and it’s cheaper.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> They have a grest working relationship.


And thats the issue „we haters“ have. Why do write that? Did you speak to Warner or TNT or TBS? A „I think they have...“ is fine but you suggest that you know they have a great relationship when you clearly dont.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> To clear it up, Rampage will debut on TNT but move to TBS with Dynamite.
> 
> So, will Miro be the TBS Champion? Great time to rename the belt to the TV Title. That's the risk of naming a belt after a TV station in the first place.


Well technically AEW isn't completely moving from TNT......even after the move to TBS the 4 supercard annual events will still air on TNT......so yeah lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sounds like you making multiple threads on this when there already is one is you trying to convince yourself more than anything.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> And thats the issue „we haters“ have. Why do write that? Did you speak to Warner or TNT or TBS? A „I think they have...“ is fine but you suggest that you know they have a great relationship when you clearly dont.


Considering both TNT and Khan have continually praised their working relationship, and their ability to negotiate fair terms for all parties.....I'm going to believe what they're saying instead of being pessimistic like you "haters".

If TNT wasnt trying to work with AEW we all know it would be all too easy to throw them on TRUTV and give them a 10pm slot........TNT is very happy with AEWs numbers .....if they weren't why would they have extended the original deal, and then antied up more millions with the move to TBS,WHILE STILL KEEPING AEW PROGRAMMING ON TNT ????


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sounds like you making multiple threads on this when there already is one is you trying to convince yourself more than anything.


Yeah posting headlines to convince myself lmao sure bud.....nice try how about commenting on the topic?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> They're still under contact to Turner for a few years they couldn't move to another channel if they wanted too but........why would they?
> 
> TNT has treated them great and is willing to give AEW a great place to expand their content on TBS while still keeping 4 big events on TNT yearly even after the move to TBS. They have a grest working relationship.


If Turner offered them more money, it would suggest that Turner have broken a close in the contract and that Tony Khan and AEW would have the leverage to start shopping around.

If AEW were locked into a contract, then they would be moved to TBS with no financial compensation.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> If Turner offered them more money, it would suggest that Turner have broken a close in the contract and that Tony Khan and AEW would have the leverage to start shopping around.
> 
> If AEW were locked into a contract, then they would be moved to TBS with no financial compensation.


It would suggest renegotiation happened resulting in the move to TBS with a payday no clause was broken.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah posting headlines to convince myself lmao sure bud.....nice try how about commenting on the topic?



Theres already a thread with 300 posts on the topic. And look. here we are.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> If Turner offered them more money, it would suggest that Turner have broken a close in the contract and that Tony Khan and AEW would have the leverage to start shopping around.
> 
> If AEW were locked into a contract, then they would be moved to TBS with no financial compensation.


Oh let's not forget Turner broadcasting includes TNT,TBS ,TRUTV so if the original deal stated Turner broadcasting networks the switch from one channel to another is just a formality,hence how easy it was to negotiate the move with a payday and 4 specials yearly on TNT.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It would suggest renegotiation happened resulting in the move to TBS with a payday no clause was broken.


Renegotiation is short for CONTRACT renegotiation.

It indicated a possible exit in terms of the contract.

Why would there be a need for any renegotiation if the contract was not broken?

Why would Turner give them ANY money if there was no stipulation in the contract?

Like come on, what do you not get lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theres already a thread with 300 posts on the topic. And look. here we are.


You gonna comment on the topic or keep crying ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

all this bickering why dont we just sit back and enjoy and see how it goes. easily could turn out to be exactly the same. i still stand behind feeling aew will end up on hbo in 3 or so years


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> Renegotiation is short for CONTRACT renegotiation.
> 
> It indicated a possible exit in terms of the contract.
> 
> ...


You're not understanding they've been locked down til 2023.......no contract was broken that contract is still in tact, this renegotiation was for the move to TBS from TNT. Turner owns all the networks involved AEWs deal was with Turner not a certain station. They are recieving extra money for the move and the 4 new TNT exclusive specials.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You can read back from the old extension deal articles the new show was factored into the extended contract. This money is on top of the original deal.


Thanks for the fill in


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Thanks for the fill in


No worries bruh 

That's why so many detractors have been wondering where the show was because its been in the works since the announcement of the initial extension.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> It was reported that AEW was making money since the new contract last year.


By Dave Meltzer. You know — the guy who conflates AEW’s domestic and international buyrates to spin a false narrative about AEW being more successful on PPV than anyone not WWE since 1999? Even though they weren’t more successful than ECW and the only competition has been TNA? The same guy who reports that Kenny Omega does better on PPV than anyone since October (whatever that means) without giving any numbersThat Dave Meltzer. 



PukeLikeEveryone said:


> Just back up with sources instead of talking out of your ass.
> 
> Here is a TL with sources:
> 
> ...


Even if all those things were true and weren’t taken out of context (AEW doesn’t get $175 million for their TV deal upfront), you can just look at the 7 figure club in AEW, which presumably consists of:

Chris Jericho
Jon Moxley
Jim Ross
Sting
Paul Wight
Christian Cage
Matt Hardy
Cody Rhodes
Kenny Omega
Matt Jackson
Nick Jackson 

I’m probably forgetting some people. Brodie Lee was offered $750k by the WWE. You don’t think TK went over the top of that? The same goes for each member of FTR. Miro is probably up there too. Brandi is probably getting paid hard too. Jericho is getting something like $3 million, without factoring bonuses and PPV cuts. Then you’ve got Mox on $2 million. That’s $5 million between the two.

This company saved money because they stopped going on the road.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No worries bruh
> 
> That's why so many detractors have been wondering where the show was because its been in the works since the announcement of the initial extension.


Cool, I wonder what TNT gave them for each special and what the moving fee was.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> You had a different tune below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for calling this out.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Considering both TNT and Khan have continually praised their working relationship, and their ability to negotiate fair terms for all parties.....I'm going to believe what they're saying instead of being pessimistic like you "haters".
> 
> If TNT wasnt trying to work with AEW we all know it would be all too easy to throw them on TRUTV and give them a 10pm slot........TNT is very happy with AEWs numbers .....if they weren't why would they have extended the original deal, and then antied up more millions with the move to TBS,WHILE STILL KEEPING AEW PROGRAMMING ON TNT ????


What do you think businesses are going to do? Come out and say “The numbers suck. And can you believe we’re paying them $45 million a year for these numbers?! Huh?! HUH?!” I’m willing to bet you defend TK and Cody when they are caught saying something stupid to big themselves up too, but won’t apply it when it could very simply be PR speak.

If TNT were truly happy, AEW wouldn’t be moving. That simple. They have been booted off their network. They were thrown onto TBS with a 10pm time slot. And don’t think the move to Tru is impossible if they think wrestling fans are dorky enough to follow them there.

They extended the original deal to get first dibs on live entertainment for the price of fucking chips. They’re paying almost literally NOTHING for it (in TV terms). As I’ve always said, people projected too much positive onto that deal.

And with this renegotiation, we have no word on the specifics. Have they retained their share in ad revenue? If that wasn’t making AEW as much as the TV rights, then AEW would have been underperforming on TNT’s end, but if it was, then AEW would need to make double what they were, at least, to keep the same cash flow going.

But TK says they got a lot of money. More money. Huge money. This must be better, right? Come on.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Not getting pre-empted for playoffs is a benefit in it's own right going forward.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> Thanks for calling this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only thing im commenting on here that simply is not true is tnt would not move them if they were happy. it does not mater what so ever if they are happy. if something moves in that is clear night and day that is a much larger deal and content that we already know will draw multiple more numbers and the fact will be airing all over the place random times. you can guarantee no matter what the network would switch a once top show for another form of content that they paid insane amount of money for compared to aew and is going to bring them in way more viewers and revenue. its just a logical thing to do.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Considering both TNT and Khan have continually praised their working relationship, and their ability to negotiate fair terms for all parties.....I'm going to believe what they're saying instead of being pessimistic like you "haters".
> 
> If TNT wasnt trying to work with AEW we all know it would be all too easy to throw them on TRUTV and give them a 10pm slot........TNT is very happy with AEWs numbers .....if they weren't why would they have extended the original deal, and then antied up more millions with the move to TBS,WHILE STILL KEEPING AEW PROGRAMMING ON TNT ????


Thats your straw? 4 shows on TNT. And I dont read much about TNT praising besides some comment with the new deal last year. Again something made up and we all learned what you can count on from Khans words?! I dont read any words from TNT/Turner or whoever owns that. 

Of course its nice to be optimistic but the thing is „we“ are not pessimistic, „we“ are realistic. Its fans like you who dont want to hear that and blindly call everyone a hater.

But all your just wrote is just your hope that it will have a good ending, no truth, nothing...

And with that couple millions more they have to produce a new live show, get some more publicly known talent, that all costs money, 51 weeks a year. So I dont know how many millions will be left after a year. Also something you „fans“ dont think about. Its not coming for free?!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> yeah always biggest money with sports. lol weird seeing you say rampage. all i can think of is that stupid movie the rock was in.


Funny enough, that movie is airing Friday at 9:15pm on TBS.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> You had a different tune below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing.

The first portion of the top quote, was a reference to NHL versus AEW ratings, which La Parka had brought up. I provided stats on his beliefs that NHL was higher rated than AEW. Now, was I wrong about AEW being moved for NHL, I guess you could say yes, however, what I said was MY OPINION, not a fact. Their "justification" to move AEW was "worth" and "value", not about ratings/demo/viewers as I had suggested. That doesn't make my opinion wrong. The renewed 2020 TV contract had a clause that said, if AEW was to be moved (timeslots, days of the week, I guess even networks), they would be financially compensated for the move. Tony Khan agreed to WarnerMedia's decision and they were paid to do so.

The bottom portion quote is much like I have already said above. What I think of AEW's and NHL's "worth" are not mine to have to make that choice. Clearly, AEW pulls better numbers than NHL in all categories. I've shown that. For my argument, AEW is "worth" more than NHL in terms of ratings/demo/viewers, but obviously not "worth" more than NHL in terms of money spent. Again, I don't make those decisions. The move to have NHL on TNT will not bring any additional viewers to it, except for playoff games. There are many reasons why NHL has been bounced around the TV industry. Outside of the hockey markets, NHL does not draw. I explained that opinion, in that previous original post you quoted.

Look... does any of this matter to us now and does it matter to us in the long run? No. TNT got what it wanted and AEW, financially, got what it wanted. Again, switching channels will not impede AEW's ratings. I do believe, in time, that Dynamite will be TBS's #1 show in terms of ratings/demo/viewers, which may in turn bring in more revenue to both parties. I still say this is a positive for AEW.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Funny enough, that movie is airing Friday at 9:15pm on TBS.


It’ll be interesting to see how that does versus AEW Rampage. 



Garty said:


> Now, was I wrong about AEW being moved for NHL, I guess you could say yes,


There’s no guessing about it. You said that TNT would not move AEW for the NHL. They did. You were wrong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Garty said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> The first portion of the top quote, was a reference to NHL versus AEW ratings, which La Parka had brought up. I provided stats on his beliefs that NHL was higher rated than AEW. Now, was I wrong about AEW being moved for NHL, I guess you could say yes, however, what I said was MY OPINION, not a fact. Their "justification" to move AEW was "worth" and "value", not about ratings/demo/viewers as I had suggested. That doesn't make my opinion wrong. The renewed 2020 TV contract had a clause that said, if AEW was to be moved (timeslots, days of the week, I guess even networks), they would be financially compensated for the move. Tony Khan agreed to WarnerMedia's decision and they were paid to do so.
> 
> ...


I mean you came in with this





Garty said:


> *AEW isn't "worth" as much to the network, as NBA and NHL are... * Really? This is an argument some are willing to play here?! If anyone thought that wrestling was "worth" more than any major league sport, is either in self-denial, or blind. The emphasis of "it's not worth as much" has been said only by the usual suspects, *but even the dumbest of people should know that major league sports, would take precedent over anything wrestling related.* That's not a knock on wrestling... it's just the way it is. Period. It's like saying that a network would choose XFL over NFL, WNBA over NBA, AAA over MLB, if they all had to make that ultimate decision.
> 
> To show how ill-informed that is to say, using WWE as an example... I guess back in the day, when USA Network thought the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show, was worth more than Raw? How about WWE/ECW on Sci-Fi? They weren't pre-empted for any major league sport during that time.
> 
> .


I don't think it's a positive or negative. But you came in here to dunk on people about how of course they would be moved because sports > wrestling. When you didn't have that opinion originally. That's all.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Thanks for calling this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Executives also wouldn't go out of there way to comment on good ratings records etc like they have,they've had numerous press releases celebrating success and milestones for AEW. Turner is who got the deal with AEW and AEW is still on a Turner network,actually in more households, and is in the package TNT is in meaning majority of current viewers already have TBS.

Um Dynamite is still going to be 8pm eastern it's the new show Rampage that gets the later 10pm spot and rumors are it's because it may be more adult oriented and or violent.

As far as the rest of your BS we'll all address that once info is released but per usual I'll look forward to you owning some incorrect statements shortly after.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Executives also wouldn't go out of there way to comment on good ratings records etc like they have,they've had numerous press releases celebrating success and milestones for AEW. Turner is who got the deal with AEW and AEW is still on a Turner network,actually in more households, and is in the package TNT is in meaning majority of current viewers already have TBS.
> 
> Um Dynamite is still going to be 8pm eastern it's the new show Rampage that gets the later 10pm spot and rumors are it's because it may be more adult oriented and or violent.
> 
> As far as the rest of your BS we'll all address that once info is released but per usual I'll look forward to you owning some incorrect statements shortly after.





The Wood said:


> Thanks for calling this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I forgot they aren't actually completely leaving TNT as the newly announced 4 annual special events for TNT will still air on TNT even after the move to TBS in 2022. If TNT didn't want AEW on its network wouldn't they move the specials too????? Hmmm ???? Lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> Thats your straw? 4 shows on TNT. And I dont read much about TNT praising besides some comment with the new deal last year. Again something made up and we all learned what you can count on from Khans words?! I dont read any words from TNT/Turner or whoever owns that.
> 
> Of course its nice to be optimistic but the thing is „we“ are not pessimistic, „we“ are realistic. Its fans like you who dont want to hear that and blindly call everyone a hater.
> 
> ...


Executives from tnt have had press releases and made statements on social media congratulating AEW on its vieweship going over 1 million the 2nd time,the fact they were a consistent top 10 -25 show in the demographic, and reaching new demographic records etc. As far as the reasons they are moving and why its good for business has been explained by Turner executives and TK it just makes sense. The new show was negotiated in the original contract extension the new money they are getting is on top of that bud. They already have a packed roster now they have an additional hour to feature the guys getting those big checks. Plus additional ad - revenue income from the new show.


Realistic u guys are huh?.......mmm I'll hold my position on pessimistic.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I think this will turn out to be a good move for them in the long run.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Executives also wouldn't go out of there way to comment on good ratings records etc like they have,they've had numerous press releases celebrating success and milestones for AEW. Turner is who got the deal with AEW and AEW is still on a Turner network,actually in more households, and is in the package TNT is in meaning majority of current viewers already have TBS.
> 
> Um Dynamite is still going to be 8pm eastern it's the new show Rampage that gets the later 10pm spot and rumors are it's because it may be more adult oriented and or violent.
> 
> As far as the rest of your BS we'll all address that once info is released but per usual I'll look forward to you owning some incorrect statements shortly after.


Yes they would. Of course they would. Got no clue why you people think going to a channel in more households is going to be good for them. It’s more likely that they’ll underwhelm, honestly. More pressure. Especially if they are expected to grow because they are not hot enough in that slot. If they were, why would they be moved? There’s no way around that point without talking in corporate doublespeak about things “making sense.” They lost the spot because TNT found more viable options. That’s it.

Yeah, I know it’s Rampage going to the dead slot. I just find it funny that the poster I quoted said “it’s not like they’re going to the dead slot.” Well, they actually are...

It’s more likely I’m right, as I’ve been right about a lot that no one will give me credit for. I have obsessive posters making threads quoting me being consistent and going “See!” like it says something it actually doesn’t. I was right about the demos meaning fuck-all. None of your “charters” (to coin a term) will come out and admit that. But yes, I’m supposed to eat crow when it comes out that they’ve lost their ad revenue split and have been given more rights fees to “compensate?” You know? Exactly what ive



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Oh I forgot they aren't actually completely leaving TNT as the newly announced 4 annual special events for TNT will still air on TNT even after the move to TBS in 2022. If TNT didn't want AEW on its network wouldn't they move the specials too????? Hmmm ???? Lol


There’s a difference between whoring one block out four times a year to fans you can market viagra and pizza to. It might even be part of a deal so AEW doesn’t lose face. If TNT really wanted AEW, don’t you think they would have just moved Dynamite to Thursdays? Or Saturdays? Or Sundays? They didn’t care if they lost it. TBS is now getting something that hopefully fits their comedy reruns schedule better.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Yes they would. Of course they would. Got no clue why you people think going to a channel in more households is going to be good for them. It’s more likely that they’ll underwhelm, honestly. More pressure. Especially if they are expected to grow because they are not hot enough in that slot. If they were, why would they be moved? There’s no way around that point without talking in corporate doublespeak about things “making sense.” They lost the spot because TNT found more viable options. That’s it.
> 
> Yeah, I know it’s Rampage going to the dead slot. I just find it funny that the poster I quoted said “it’s not like they’re going to the dead slot.” Well, they actually are...
> 
> ...


Yep pessimistic per usual atleast you don't disappoint.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Executives from tnt have had press releases and made statements on social media congratulating AEW on its vieweship going over 1 million the 2nd time,the fact they were a consistent top 10 -25 show in the demographic, and reaching new demographic records etc. As far as the reasons they are moving and why its good for business has been explained by Turner executives and TK it just makes sense. The new show was negotiated in the original contract extension the new money they are getting is on top of that bud. They already have a packed roster now they have an additional hour to feature the guys getting those big checks. Plus additional ad - revenue income from the new show.
> 
> 
> Realistic u guys are huh?.......mmm I'll hold my position on pessimistic.


Ok so social media gospel is the new "I read the contract". What would they do? Go out and say "hey AEW sucks so we are moving it"? Are you really thinking that? I work in the marketing business for 15+ years now and this is marketing101, always paint the bad good. 

And just look at this weeks and last weeks show, with that "stacked" roster they are getting these matchups. Of course they need more prominent names for the second show. TBS wont want the DARK effect and AEW wants to prove that they will get great viewerships with that show. You dont do that with your green guys. And as far as I read it it will be like Smackdown and RAW, two seperate rosters. 

Anyways I can paint you every decision in a good way and again all this talk about "additional" and so on. There is no contract going around, NO ONE of us ever saw any numbers. Like I said thats the beauty of WWE. You will see every penny they spent and made.

But hey, paint "us" in whatever color your fancy. Lets see where this goes.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Considering both TNT and Khan have continually praised their working relationship, and their ability to negotiate fair terms for all parties.....I'm going to believe what they're saying instead of being pessimistic like you "haters".
> 
> If TNT wasnt trying to work with AEW we all know it would be all too easy to throw them on TRUTV and give them a 10pm slot........TNT is very happy with AEWs numbers .....if they weren't why would they have extended the original deal, and then antied up more millions with the move to TBS,WHILE STILL KEEPING AEW PROGRAMMING ON TNT ????


dont engage the weirdos lol


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Thanks for calling this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fabi1982 said:


> Thats your straw? 4 shows on TNT. And I dont read much about TNT praising besides some comment with the new deal last year. Again something made up and we all learned what you can count on from Khans words?! I dont read any words from TNT/Turner or whoever owns that.
> 
> Of course its nice to be optimistic but the thing is „we“ are not pessimistic, „we“ are realistic. Its fans like you who dont want to hear that and blindly call everyone a hater.
> 
> ...


these posts just prove my first response in this thread true 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 

you guys are so fucking weird lmaoooooooo


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yep pessimistic per usual atleast you don't disappoint.


I’m not pessimistic. I was incredibly optimistic about AEW before they insulted my intelligence. Now I’m just honest about them. A show doesn’t move if it is performing great. 



alex0816 said:


> these posts just prove my first response in this thread true 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂
> 
> you guys are so fucking weird lmaoooooooo


You’re left without arguments so all you’ve got are dismissive insults. The fact is, no one knows the contract details this time around. And considering TK is usually so keen to let anything good slip to Meltzer, that we don’t know specifics probably isn’t good. Otherwise, they would be doing press releases about _that_. We have “more money,” which could have a number of different meanings, especially coming from a lying promoter like TK.

If it means they’re getting paid $10 million extra a year but have lost their slice of ad revenue, can you not see how that would be for “more money” in one context, but actually puts AEW in a worse overall financial situation?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

@The Wood 
Remember when people said that TNT will never move Dynamite because AEW is more valuable than the NHL
Remember how they got angry when we told them TNT will move Dynamite in a heartbeat
who could have imagined that paying 5 times as much for something, means it's more valuable
mind blowing revelation, isn't it 🤯


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Also, if Dynamite was so valuable, why not just move it to another slot? Their may be hopes it can get its shit together on TBS with the sitcom audience, but if it were going to fit with TNT, they would have just put it on somewhere else.

And why debut a brand new show at 10pm Friday? Come on, guys.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> Warner doesn't know how to run television anymore. TNT will suffer ratings losses due to loss of wrestling and gain of hokey. They just play the same movies all day everyday every week. They have literally played the same flicks before Dynamite on multiple occasions.
> 
> TNT should instead be bringing back Monstervision and creating new original shows.


You are wrong


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I'm not sure what the trolls are reading (assuming they can read), but as of 2020, TBS' prime time viewership is greater than TNT's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AEW marks 0 iq


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Can't wait for Dynamite getting 1,5 millions per week on TBS


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@alex0816 attack the argument not the posters.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Kishido said:


> Can't wait for Dynamite getting 1,5 millions per week on TBS


I think we’ll all be waiting a while.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The Wood said:


> By Dave Meltzer. You know — the guy who conflates AEW’s domestic and international buyrates to spin a false narrative about AEW being more successful on PPV than anyone not WWE since 1999? Even though they weren’t more successful than ECW and the only competition has been TNA? The same guy who reports that Kenny Omega does better on PPV than anyone since October (whatever that means) without giving any numbersThat Dave Meltzer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may or may not need to factor pro rata into that. For example, in WWE Brodie was working upwards of 180 matches. Throw in some network stuff and autograph signings. In AEW it wasn't even a tenth of that. 

Moxley went from 200 matches in a full year - when not injured - to 30 matches. 

Khan will surely factor in the much lighter schedule when drawing up contracts.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Wood said:


> There’s no guessing about it. You said that TNT would not move AEW for the NHL. They did. You were wrong.


Well smart-ass, at least I admit to my mistakes. Next time though, I'll just make your claim of, "I'm not reading all that" and "you still haven't proven anything". Deal?

Click here to read your own hate quotes on all things AEW. There's some doozies in there for you to look back upon and to what you're saying now. That's your fucking "proof!!!"


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I mean you came in with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking again at what I wrote, I wasn't claiming to be right or wrong on anything. In both my posts you had quoted, I was saying "hypothetically" and in my own opinion, that as someone who concentrated solely on ratings/demo/viewers, it would make no sense to move AEW for NHL. The "worth" question was only meant for my opinion of the AEW ratings/demo/viewers vs. the NHL ratings/demo/viewers argument. Of course major sports leagues would/will always take precedence over wrestling, no matter what three letters they're named, or what three letter channel it's on.

I can't clarify my opinions any further than I already have at this point, so...


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Thanks for calling this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really insults if they're true

you and some others hate watch aew through a negative lense, spin any story into a negative, bitch and moan about every little thing on the show, assume moviing to tbs is somehow a downgrade even though tbs is in more homes and they are getting more money because that's usually what happens in situations like that in renegotiations......

quite comical


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't think people are talking nearly enough about AEW adding 60 hours of TV content/yr. That is a huge step up considering they were at 104 hours. 164 is a huge jump.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

> I don't think people are talking nearly enough about AEW adding 60 hours of TV content/yr. That is a huge step up considering they were at 104 hours. 164 is a huge jump.


TK definitely has his eye on streaming deals in future, hence the content expansion.

WWE's success with the Network -> Peacock basically means they can put whatever shit that want on TV and still make money. It's not a good thing for quality, but is for sustainability.

I guess AEW could start its own thing or try and get a similar deal with HBO Max to what WWE has with Peacock. He should buy the IMPACT library too, there is a lot of value in it. IMPACT plays off matches in WWE and AEW by posting bouts like Christian vs. Kaz, Lashley vs. Drew, Sting vs. Hardy and so on from their archives. Some of their classic matches on there have 2-3m views, while their TV show draws around 150k.









"I think there's merit to it" - Tony Khan on the possibility of an AEW streaming network


AEW has grown exponentially since it first launched in 2019. It has been quite successful during that time, and it has developed a sizable television audience through its deal with TNT.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I don't think people are talking nearly enough about AEW adding 60 hours of TV content/yr. That is a huge step up considering they were at 104 hours. 164 is a huge jump.


I´ll take quality over quantity every day of the week.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DaSlacker said:


> You may or may not need to factor pro rata into that. For example, in WWE Brodie was working upwards of 180 matches. Throw in some network stuff and autograph signings. In AEW it wasn't even a tenth of that.
> 
> Moxley went from 200 matches in a full year - when not injured - to 30 matches.
> 
> Khan will surely factor in the much lighter schedule when drawing up contracts.


What you’re saying makes sense, but I think you’re giving him too much credit. Matt Hardy made a barely legible tweet about making more money for less work in AEW. JR and Jericho have confirmed that the guarantee on their deals is the highest it’s ever been.

I legitimately think he’s just giving these guys WCW pay whether they work or not.



Garty said:


> Well smart-ass, at least I admit to my mistakes. Next time though, I'll just make your claim of, "I'm not reading all that" and "you still haven't proven anything". Deal?
> 
> Click here to read your own hate quotes on all things AEW. There's some doozies in there for you to look back upon and to what you're saying now. That's your fucking "proof!!!"


I admit to my mistakes. I was wrong about NXT overtaking AEW. I’ve said that many times. What I won’t do is cop to lies that you’ve projected or warped the context of. Nor will I stoop to your level of insults or pettiness.

And you didn’t really cop to this one (“I guess”), even though it’s there in black-and-white



Garty said:


> Looking again at what I wrote, I wasn't claiming to be right or wrong on anything. In both my posts you had quoted, I was saying "hypothetically" and in my own opinion, that as someone who concentrated solely on ratings/demo/viewers, it would make no sense to move AEW for NHL. The "worth" question was only meant for my opinion of the AEW ratings/demo/viewers vs. the NHL ratings/demo/viewers argument. Of course major sports leagues would/will always take precedence over wrestling, no matter what three letters they're named, or what three letter channel it's on.
> 
> I can't clarify my opinions any further than I already have at this point, so...


You did not say hypothetically. Here is what you said. What you actually said, because I will not lie like you do: 

*Now, if you see something favorable, or a justification on why TNT would move AEW for NHL, then you are completely blind and/or a little perturbed of AEW ratings/demo/viewers "beating" NHL ratings/demo/viewers, than you may have a point... otherwise sit down, you've just been home-schooled.  *

You flat-out said that if people see justification for a move, they are blind or in denial. You then claim to have “schooled” people, despite evidently not knowing that it is the application of ratings that matters, not the numbers themselves, and later have the audacity to call someone else a smart-ass when you are called out for it.

The ratings argument IS the argument people are having. The “key demo” didn’t mean shit because of all the reasons people listed in that thread that you scoffed at, because you look at it like a power level, when it’s really not. What matters is how much advertising a network can sell. That’s it. From a “ratings perspective,” AEW got their asses booted for hockey. That ain’t hypothetical. 



alex0816 said:


> not really insults if they're true
> 
> you and some others hate watch aew through a negative lense, spin any story into a negative, bitch and moan about every little thing on the show, assume moviing to tbs is somehow a downgrade even though tbs is in more homes and they are getting more money because that's usually what happens in situations like that in renegotiations......
> 
> quite comical


There’s no spin though. We’re commenting on _what’s actually happened_. TNT said “See ya later, thanks for everything” and slapped AEW on the butt on its way out. TV shows do not move networks if the network is happy with how it is doing.

What is spin is trying to squeeze this into a promotion for the company.

I’ve explained as nauseum why I do not believe Tony Khan’s claims of “more money.” It lacks specifics, something they are usually upfront and brag about if they are good. It lacks context. Are they getting more overall or just more in rights fees? Again, you’d think they’d brag. Talent are also being suspiciously quiet too, although I don’t really go on Twitter, so happy to concede that. I just haven’t seen anything posted. 



yeahright2 said:


> I´ll take quality over quantity every day of the week.


Bingo. And that’s kind of what we were promised.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> I´ll take quality over quantity every day of the week.


I get it. But there are a lot of us that are also excited about it since we do in fact enjoy the show.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

AEW will keep expanding their content over the years to make sure they get the big bucks when the time comes. 

I for one encourage that and hope it continues.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I get it. But there are a lot of us that are also excited about it since we do in fact enjoy the show.


That number is getting smaller and smaller though. It’s fine to be a part of that group, but self-awareness is admitting at least that much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Garty said:


> Looking again at what I wrote, I wasn't claiming to be right or wrong on anything. In both my posts you had quoted, I was saying "hypothetically" and in my own opinion, that as someone who concentrated solely on ratings/demo/viewers, it would make no sense to move AEW for NHL. The "worth" question was only meant for my opinion of the AEW ratings/demo/viewers vs. the NHL ratings/demo/viewers argument. Of course major sports leagues would/will always take precedence over wrestling, no matter what three letters they're named, or what three letter channel it's on.
> 
> I can't clarify my opinions any further than I already have at this point, so...


This is you below 



Garty said:


> *AEW isn't "worth" as much to the network, as NBA and NHL are... [emoji38] Really? This is an argument some are willing to play here?! If anyone thought that wrestling was "worth" more than any major league sport, is either in self-denial, or blind. The emphasis of "it's not worth as much" has been said only by the usual suspects, but even the dumbest of people should know that major league sports, would take precedent over anything wrestling related. That's not a knock on wrestling... it's just the way it is. Period. It's like saying that a network would choose XFL over NFL, WNBA over NBA, AAA over MLB, if they all had to make that ultimate decision.*
> 
> To show how ill-informed that is to say, using WWE as an example... I guess back in the day, when USA Network thought the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show, was worth more than Raw? How about WWE/ECW on Sci-Fi? They weren't pre-empted for any major league sport during that time.
> 
> ...



You only switched to this after the move was announced. When previously when the signing was announced you said 





Garty said:


> Here's a ratings breakdown from the past 2 weeks games aired on NBCSN (not including Sat. or Sun. games):
> 
> 
> April 27, 148,000 viewers, .04 in demo and 126th overall
> ...


That the mere suggestion that AEW would be moved was something that only the blind and/or perturbed would say because AEW does so much better. 

You were wrong it's okay. You tried to dunk and got jammed at the rim, it happens to all of us.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Mat Men Podcast, which has some good scoops on AEW (and says the trios title is coming very soon), says there could be more big news about the deal in the coming months.

They hinted at potentially something involving HBO Max - maybe the online PPVs will move there from Bleacher Report?

HBO Max has nearly 45m subscribers. Now obviously only a fraction would watch an AEW PPV, but it'd surely be more than the 80-150k they do now and be bigger exposure.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The Wood said:


> What you’re saying makes sense, but I think you’re giving him too much credit. Matt Hardy made a barely legible tweet about making more money for less work in AEW. JR and Jericho have confirmed that the guarantee on their deals is the highest it’s ever been.
> 
> I legitimately think he’s just giving these guys WCW pay whether they work or not


Probably am tbf. It's hard to get your head around how wrestling salaries work and incentives to perform. Especially since the way them make money changed so much - TV rights growth, PPV model replaced by streaming, houseshows a money pit, complicated licensing. 

The way I always heard it is that WWE offers a downside (six figure but not particularly high in most cases) and then a rate for each TV and houseshow. I remember Moxley saying he got $500 for his final WWE houseshow so I'm thinking their rates are lower than we think. 

Khan would have had to increase the downsides and per date pay to get all these wrestlers amid the bidding wars of two years ago. But take Matt Hardy, for example. In 2019 he worked less than 50 shows for WWE. In AEW, a year later, he works appropriately 20. If WWE paid him 250,000 downside + flight money + 1,000 per TV performance + 500 per live event performance, with a higher rate for Saudi and PPV. At the same time he has to attend every taping, even if it is to sit in catering. Throw in royalties and the possibility of being booked on up to 100 houseshows - there's a 500,000 dollar deal. Not that he earns that much (theoretically). If TK pays him 275,000 downside and 1,500 per TV taping match + royalties. Yet he doesn't have to sit in catering every week. Technically he's definitely earning more money for less work. 

I admit I'm plucking numbers out of thin air lol.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> The Mat Men Podcast, which has some good scoops on AEW (and says the trios title is coming very soon), says there could be more big news about the deal in the coming months.
> 
> They hinted at potentially something involving HBO Max - maybe the online PPVs will move there from Bleacher Report?
> 
> HBO Max has nearly 45m subscribers. Now obviously only a fraction would watch an AEW PPV, but it'd surely be more than the 80-150k they do now and be bigger exposure.


They will probably move PPVs to HBO Max because they don’t do shit on PPV (they only make about $2 million a pop). But I don’t think there is a larger market for _this_ product. And when their PPVs are AEW Fart in Church and AEW Ménage-a-Tois, is more exposure even good? And they’re just stretching themselves if it is even MORE content and they can’t even get Dynamite right yet.



DaSlacker said:


> Probably am tbf. It's hard to get your head around how wrestling salaries work and incentives to perform. Especially since the way them make money changed so much - TV rights growth, PPV model replaced by streaming, houseshows a money pit, complicated licensing.
> 
> The way I always heard it is that WWE offers a downside (six figure but not particularly high in most cases) and then a rate for each TV and houseshow. I remember Moxley saying he got $500 for his final WWE houseshow so I'm thinking their rates are lower than we think.
> 
> ...


Your theory checks out. Maybe contract details will come out and we’ll learn for sure? I’ve got the feeling that he just opens the wallet and says “Here’s $2 million per year” though. That’s obviously just me speculating though. I think he’d pay them more based on PPV, merchandising and dates over a certain number (which I’m sure they don’t exceed).


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Choosing quantity over quality might get you more money in television deals where content is king to fill timeslots, but it won't break out into any mainstream. AEW is going the route of WWE with it's time demands - good luck in getting new fans when you're asking 5+ hours a week with television/youtube programming for 52 weeks a year.

WWE ratings have been bleeding viewers for years - hey, let's copy that model. Tony Khan migh be looking to cash out quickly here.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Choosing quantity over quality might get you more money in television deals where content is king to fill timeslots, but it won't break out into any mainstream. AEW is going the route of WWE with it's time demands - good luck in getting new fans when you're asking 5+ hours a week with television/youtube programming for 52 weeks a year.
> 
> WWE ratings have been bleeding viewers for years - hey, let's copy that model. Tony Khan migh be looking to cash out quickly here.


Or perhaps that is just a super kick ass model and TK wants some of it also. Hard to know.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Or perhaps that is just a super kick ass model and TK wants some of it also. Hard to know.


It makes already rich fucks richer and drives viewers away.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

A lot more wrestling wouldn't be a problem if it was enticing, clever, nuanced and believable. Basically a somewhat fresh take on an old genre and that sports league we were promised. Hell, people forget that in traditional pro wrestling closed fists and straight kicks are illegal (promoters stopped caring back in the 70's/80's).

Unfortunately it's more of the same thing you can see many times per week. Dragged out, illogical, polished, predictable and obviously choreographed.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

idk why most of you waste your time replying to wood the guy blindly hates on anything aew does its a waste of time engaging people like that


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

this thread is fucking death. How about we all wait and see if Tbs is a death knell or a great idea, people in @The Wood camp and people in @Garty Camp?

So for that we need ratings, we need report's saying AEW is fucked, we need evidence. The TBS move is all speculation. We know they are moving but we do not know if its good or bad.

Now stop fighting like idiots the people who are fighting like idiots


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> this thread is fucking death. How about we all wait and see if Tbs is a death knell or a great idea, people in @The Wood camp and people in @Garty Camp?
> 
> So for that we need ratings, we need report's saying AEW is fucked, we need evidence. The TBS move is all speculation. We know they are moving but we do not know if its good or bad.
> 
> Now stop fighting like idiots the people who are fighting like idiots


There aren’t really any camps. Rap is a really balanced poster. He caught Garty in a lie. You can go up and read it, man — he literally and explicitly stated that if you think AEW is getting bumped from TNT for the NHL, you are either blind or perturbed. Never mind it is offensive enough he talks like that to people, but he got caught in a general lie instead of one specifically about a user this time. That’s all.

Whether it’s good or bad is what we are discussing. I am racking my brain to think of a TV show moving networks EVER that has been good. I’m not saying an example doesn’t exist, but I cannot think of one.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> There aren’t really any camps. Rap is a really balanced poster. He caught Garty in a lie. You can go up and read it, man — he literally and explicitly stated that if you think AEW is getting bumped from TNT for the NHL, you are either blind or perturbed. Never mind it is offensive enough he talks like that to people, but he got caught in a general lie instead of one specifically about a user this time. That’s all.
> 
> *Whether it’s good or bad is what we are discussing. I am racking my brain to think of a TV show moving networks EVER that has been good. I’m not saying an example doesn’t exist, but I cannot think of one.*


Smackdown to Fox? or doesn´t that count because it´s a completely different network, not just another channel under a corporate umbrella
Smackdown did go from being the Raw recap show to beating Raw in ratings..


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

yeahright2 said:


> Smackdown to Fox? or doesn´t that count because it´s a completely different network, not just another channel under a corporate umbrella
> Smackdown did go from being the Raw recap show to beating Raw in ratings..


Well, I meant like lateral moves to networks of the same accessibility. Moving from cable to network is obviously going to be better. Moving from network to cable is almost definitely going to be worse. People are treating a move between two synonymous properties like TNT and TBS like it doesn’t matter, but it’s got to be rare to find a TV show that works out for.

I did a search, and America’s Next Top Model did fine for two seasons after the move to The CW from UPN. But then they crashed. Almost every other modern example I can find has lasted maybe a season in that new slot. Unless I am missing something really obvious (being serious).


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Well, I meant like lateral moves to networks of the same accessibility. Moving from cable to network is obviously going to be better. Moving from network to cable is almost definitely going to be worse. People are treating a move between two synonymous properties like TNT and TBS like it doesn’t matter, but it’s got to be rare to find a TV show that works out for.
> 
> I did a search, and America’s Next Top Model did fine for two seasons after the move to The CW from UPN. But then they crashed. Almost every other modern example I can find has lasted maybe a season in that new slot. Unless I am missing something really obvious (being serious).


Well, if we count out SD moving to fox, then I got nothing


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Wood said:


> What you’re saying makes sense, but I think you’re giving him too much credit. Matt Hardy made a barely legible tweet about making more money for less work in AEW. JR and Jericho have confirmed that the guarantee on their deals is the highest it’s ever been.
> 
> I legitimately think he’s just giving these guys WCW pay whether they work or not.
> 
> ...


Brett Weitz the Gm of turner broadcasting made a statement yesterday,and there was a lot shade thrown towards aew and why the decision was made to move to them to TBS.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

qntntgood said:


> Brett Weitz the Gm of turner broadcasting made a statement yesterday,and there was a lot shade thrown towards aew and why the decision was made to move to them to TBS.


Oh really? Fascinating. I’ll have to track that down.

A thing I was just about to bring up again is talent being quiet on the subject. As I said, I’m not active on Twitter myself, but I haven’t seen anything shared. Not even drunk tweets by Jericho. Talent seems REALLY quiet on it. Which, to me, implies they’ve be told to shut the fuck up. Because wrestlers don’t shut the fuck up unless you tell them to.

EDIT: Haha, is that the one where Weitz says hockey and basketball have a lot to do with it, then says as General Manager he gets to look at the three stations as a portfolio, and they had to determine where wrestling fans would be?


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

TNT is seen as the cool channel while TBS is not seen that way it’s no longer the superstation it was when it aired it’s last wrestling program WCW Saturday Night

Time Warner canceled that show before WCW died

Even if the super fans want to convince themselves that this is a great move, it’s definitely not a good look to be kicked off TNT

There is a reason Tony Khan wanted to be on TNT so bad when he started this company

I’m not saying AEW is going anywhere, but this could be the beginning of the end for the company, if I was a fan I would not be happy with this change


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> There aren’t really any camps. Rap is a really balanced poster. He caught Garty in a lie. You can go up and read it, man — he literally and explicitly stated that if you think AEW is getting bumped from TNT for the NHL, you are either blind or perturbed. Never mind it is offensive enough he talks like that to people, but he got caught in a general lie instead of one specifically about a user this time. That’s all.
> 
> Whether it’s good or bad is what we are discussing. I am racking my brain to think of a TV show moving networks EVER that has been good. I’m not saying an example doesn’t exist, but I cannot think of one.


I know rap is good. Im just talking generally the folk that are fighting and you two are representative of each side due to your conflicting views.

We don't know if its good or not cause it's not happened yet. tbs is a decent network though. Due to its coverage and its still a subsidiary of the TNT network. The only difference is TNT has the name recognition. But even i know the TBS network and I don't pay attention to stuff like that.

Now if it was a move to bravo or el rey then its absolutely in trouble but moving to a branch still under the tnt umbrella isn't a complete death knell atleast yet


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> I know rap is good. Im just talking generally the folk that are fighting and you two are representative of each side due to your conflicting views.
> 
> We don't know if its good or not cause it's not happened yet. tbs is a decent network though. Due to its coverage and its still a subsidiary of the TNT network. The only difference is TNT has the name recognition. But even i know the TBS network and I don't pay attention to stuff like that.
> 
> Now if it was a move to bravo or el rey then its absolutely in trouble but moving to a branch still under the tnt umbrella isn't a complete death knell atleast yet


Well, they’re bother under Warner. TBS isn’t even under TNT so much, per se. They’re both basic cable channels. But what is telling about them are the presentations of those networks. TNT is about modern drama and, now, sports. TBS is the channel with comedy reruns. If AEW were on this Friday, it would have Detective Pikachu as a lead-in. It would be bumping Ride Along before they show Detective Pikachu...again. On Wednesdays it is replacing four episodes of The Big Bang Theory. But luckily there are a few episodes either side.

Are they hoping this will boost the show? Sure. Everyone hopes for things. But this isn’t Dynamite being moved to this new hot lineup. TNT did not give one shit about being ranked #1 in the Showbuzz charts. AEW has been sent to guard a syndication graveyard.

The thing is, AEW could get 1.2 million people there and it wouldn’t matter. It didn’t on TNT. The best outcome for this is that Brett Weitz is happy if the episodes of Big Bang sell more pizza and discount eyewear than they did before, because AEW fans stick around. That’s where they “fit.”

Everything the “haters” have said about AEW’s “key demo” being useless bullshit is true. Advertisers look at way more. Gender, ethnicity, sexuality, financial situation, tendency to spend, social influence. AEW can get as many white single dudes who don’t spend money on anything outside wrestling in their 40’s to watch as they want. If it were as simple as reading a Showbuzz chart, a computer would have taken that job long ago. Or a chimpanzee.The actual humanity of these numbers matter.

AEW is going to be sandwiched between Big Bang reruns and old movies. Unless there is a MAJOR change in the network that hasn’t been announced, meaning original content, but there doesn’t seem to be much lined up.

I can appreciate the wait and see approach, but the people who are trying to spin this into a _positive_ just don’t have any evidence for that. Shows don’t get moved to sister channels because they’re overachieving. They just don’t.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Well, they’re bother under Warner. TBS isn’t even under TNT so much, per se. They’re both basic cable channels. But what is telling about them are the presentations of those networks. TNT is about modern drama and, now, sports. TBS is the channel with comedy reruns. If AEW were on this Friday, it would have Detective Pikachu as a lead-in. It would be bumping Ride Along before they show Detective Pikachu...again. On Wednesdays it is replacing four episodes of The Big Bang Theory. But luckily there are a few episodes either side.
> 
> Are they hoping this will boost the show? Sure. Everyone hopes for things. But this isn’t Dynamite being moved to this new hot lineup. TNT did not give one shit about being ranked #1 in the Showbuzz charts. AEW has been sent to guard a syndication graveyard.
> 
> ...


Yes I know. I've always been logical that aew is underperforming especially with my expectations. I don’t see this as a death knell though. More as a sign that like I've been saying improvements must be made.

Its more like the network loves aew but isn't in love with it. And that is something aew needs to address before it becomes the next impact or worse LU.

Hopefully rampage will serve as the show where the less important stories are told and the title programs as well as maybe a hot non title feud are exclusive to dynamite


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yes I know. I've always been logical that aew is underperforming especially with my expectations. I don’t see this as a death knell though. More as a sign that like I've been saying improvements must be made.
> 
> Its more like the network loves aew but isn't in love with it. And that is something aew needs to address before it becomes the next impact or worse LU.
> 
> Hopefully rampage will serve as the show where the less important stories are told and the title programs as well as maybe a hot non title feud are exclusive to dynamite


It may not be the death knell. I don’t think I’ve said that myself. But it wouldn’t be shocking if it was, either. A lot of shows don’t do too well after a move.

I don’t even know what to suggest for them anymore. I think they think their shit is good shit, and they’re just going to do it until they’re told they don’t have the platform anymore, _whenever_ that might be.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm taking the wait and see approach with this. AEW moving to TBS could be the start of something better for that network given that and TNT are supposedly in the same realm and will still have a presence on TNT so it's apparent that they like AEW and what it does but they just saw something that they felt can get more money from. That's Buisness and it doesn't necessarily spell doom for AEW. We're just gonna have to see what this means for AEW in the long run.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> What you’re saying makes sense, but I think you’re giving him too much credit. Matt Hardy made a barely legible tweet about making more money for less work in AEW. JR and Jericho have confirmed that the guarantee on their deals is the highest it’s ever been.
> 
> I legitimately think he’s just giving these guys WCW pay whether they work or not.
> 
> ...


there is a spin you ASSUME there is no money, which there likely is due to renegotiations. you spin it as a demotion when it's not. they're under the same umbrella. they keep the ame timeslot. you want to think and hope and pray thta it means the downfall of AEW, sorry to tell you it's not. far from it. just becasue they got a shit ton of money to air sports games doesn't mean they are unhappy with AEW lol. it means they like money. they most likely gave more money to AEW....it's pretty simple. but go ahead and talk about how AEW will be cancelled in a year or some shit...meanwhile you're locked in to everything the company does lol


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> idk why most of you waste your time replying to wood the guy blindly hates on anything aew does its a waste of time engaging people like that


Who?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> there is a spin you ASSUME there is no money, which there likely is due to renegotiations. you spin it as a demotion when it's not. they're under the same umbrella. they keep the ame timeslot. you want to think and hope and pray thta it means the downfall of AEW, sorry to tell you it's not. far from it. just becasue they got a shit ton of money to air sports games doesn't mean they are unhappy with AEW lol. it means they like money. they most likely gave more money to AEW....it's pretty simple. but go ahead and talk about how AEW will be cancelled in a year or some shit...meanwhile you're locked in to everything the company does lol


No, I’m not the one assuming. I’m skeptical of the claim they are getting more money, but the assumption is that they’re getting moved from their slot as a promotion, lol. That takes a whole lot of assuming.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

The Wood said:


> No, I’m not the one assuming. I’m skeptical of the claim they are getting more money, but the assumption is that they’re getting moved from their slot as a promotion, lol. That takes a whole lot of assuming.


I disagree with your assessment of the situation. What we do know:

AEW is migrating to TBS from TNT. Yes, I agree that in very general terms, a show being moved from one network to another is not looked upon favourably. However, you have to keep in mind AT&T/Warner just acquired Discovery; had recent re-negotiations with the NHL and NBA; recently launched HBO Max etc. There is a seismic shift in the media landscape, and wrestling does not exist in a bubble. If I had to make an *objective *assessment, it's that Warner is rejigging and re-organizing its assets and corporate structure to mirror its most successful competitor Disney--Hulu, Disney+ and ESPN+--in the wake of OTT services supplanting cable.
This is the first set of major negotiations that have taken place since AEW's homeboy left Turner/Warner (I forget his name)
AEW will produce and will be paid for 4 supercards, apparently to be broadcast on TNT.
AEW will produce and be paid for a second 1-hour program

I don't know what kind of spin doctoring you're trying to do, but in the *very worst* case scenario (since we do not know the financial details), this is a net neutral. You're grasping at straws when you suggest, with no zero evidence, that AEW is somehow receiving worse compensation for Dynamite through diminished ad rev sharing. I'd hate to see your schadenfreude if AEW was legitimately downgraded to TruTV, wasn't scaling their business, didn't extend their existing contract, and thus your argument had some merit. 'Til then, your assessment of the sitch is pretty comical.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

taker_2004 said:


> I disagree with your assessment of the situation. What we do know:
> 
> AEW is migrating to TBS from TNT. Yes, I agree that in very general terms, a show being moved from one network to another is not looked upon favourably. However, you have to keep in mind AT&T/Warner just acquired Discovery; had recent re-negotiations with the NHL and NBA; recently launched HBO Max etc. There is a seismic shift in the media landscape, and wrestling does not exist in a bubble. If I had to make an *objective *assessment, it's that Warner is rejigging and re-organizing its assets and corporate structure to mirror its most successful competitor Disney--Hulu, Disney+ and ESPN+--in the wake of OTT services supplanting cable.
> This is the first set of major negotiations that have taken place since AEW's homeboy left Turner/Warner (I forget his name)
> ...


You start off well until you say that you’re objective and then, without evidence, suggest that they are receiving greater compensation than they would be if they were losing revenue from ad sales. You’ve just plucked “net neutral” from thin air and your feelings. What are the chances that they could break exactly even but not a cent shorter?

Yes, they are restructuring. Yes, they did lose Kevin Riley (who made the ridiculous ad revenue split deal in the first place). Absolutely none of that makes this a healthy move. Having a new boss who comes in and moves you from one department to another doesn’t mean you were doing a notably sterling job. That’s a non-sequitur. We’re right back where we started: Dynamite is being bumped for hotter properties and is being sent to the elephant graveyard. The streaming argument would bare a lot more weight if AEW were seemingly factoring in to Warner’s streaming plans, at least in the immediate future.

What evidence do you have that AEW is getting paid out the ass for these blue moon specials on TNT? Where is the actual documentation on that “objective” info? That’s as made-up as what you’re accusing me of doing. What do you have? TK (proven liar) being sheepishly coy about a new deal he spoke out days prior about being against saying “more money?” I’ll keep common sense, thanks.

AEW has been moved to a less trendy network because it is a less trendy property. Because it is likely on a new deal, I think it is more possible than apologists would let on that the ad revenue option has been revoked. You know — in exchange for “more money.”


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

The Wood said:


> You start off well until you say that you’re objective and then, without evidence, suggest that they are receiving greater compensation than they would be if they were losing revenue from ad sales. You’ve just plucked “net neutral” from thin air and your feelings. What are the chances that they could break exactly even but not a cent shorter?


Because there's nothing to suggest there are losing ad revenue split, and everything to suggest they are receiving additional compensation for producing more content.



> What evidence do you have that AEW is getting paid out the ass for these blue moon specials on TNT? Where is the actual documentation on that “objective” info? That’s as made-up as what you’re accusing me of doing. What do you have? TK (proven liar) being sheepishly coy about a new deal he spoke out days prior about being against saying “more money?” I’ll keep common sense, thanks.


Common sense? Depends on what you're smoking. Again with the hyperbole...."out the ass." I'm just stating the obvious fact that no entity agrees to produce additional content without compensation. What, you think they're producing these additional products for free? What evidence do you have of absolutely anything you're suggesting? TK said more money, therefore it's less money? That's called a logical fallacy and being contrarian.



> AEW has been moved to a less trendy network because it is a less trendy property. Because it is likely on a new deal, I think it is more possible than apologists would let on that the ad revenue option has been revoked. You know — in exchange for “more money.”


Those are feelings. There's nothing to suggest that they are getting paid _less_, including common sense, for more content. I already freely admitted that _nobody_ (in the public) has the financial details, so the finite numbers are still speculative.



> Yes, they are restructuring. Yes, they did lose Kevin Riley (who made the ridiculous ad revenue split deal in the first place). Absolutely none of that makes this a healthy move. Having a new boss who comes in and moves you from one department to another doesn’t mean you were doing a notably sterling job. That’s a non-sequitur. We’re right back where we started: Dynamite is being bumped for hotter properties and is being sent to the elephant graveyard. The streaming argument would bare a lot more weight if AEW were seemingly factoring in to Warner’s streaming plans, at least in the immediate future.


And see, here is where I can admit this was my own subjective assessment of the situation with the intent of being objective. I don't think the move is really that detrimental, because there is a lot of this going on in the industry and the difference in channel viewership is negligible. The major media conglomerates are all consolidating and re-organizing their major media channels into Lifestyle/Entertainment, Children and Sports, which then filter up to their respective OTT services.

So, as a parallel with Disney: ESPN+ and B/R Live. The latter is very scant, but negotiations for NBA, NHL and AEW all incorporate periphery content on B/R Live (AEW actually has legacy content on there for streaming). Tony Khan actually took a pretty big financial hit by offer Dynamite episodes free after they air, without commercials, on B/R Live. They are very much figured into WarnerMedia's streaming plans.

Admittedly, I think my assessment is more nuanced, informed and less biased (because I actually don't like the product AEW produces) than your simplistic "AEW failure lulz because they moved to TBS and they're probably making less money for more content because....I think so contrary to everything ever?" But i'm not dismissing your idea entirely that the move could be restricted to a mark vaccuum, where AEW is failing miserably so they're being relegated to the lame TBS station by fiscally responsible executives, who reneged on the ad rev split, and basically threw AEW a bone for the honour of producing more content for less money. Because that's totally objective and likely based in reality.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> No, I’m not the one assuming. I’m skeptical of the claim they are getting more money, but the assumption is that they’re getting moved from their slot as a promotion, lol. That takes a whole lot of assuming.


keeping the same time slot under the same umbrella to a new channel that's available in more homes.........what a demotion lmaooooooooooo


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

im curious what ol woody and mr316 and whatever other weirdos would do with themselves if AEW were to be cancelled....what would you do all day since you can't hate watch AEW and bitch about every little thing and spin everything in a negative?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

alex0816 said:


> im curious what ol woody and mr316 and whatever other weirdos would do with themselves if AEW were to be cancelled....what would you do all day since you can't hate watch AEW and bitch about every little thing and spin everything in a negative?


they would obvs flood the impact thread

..... lol jk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> keeping the same time slot under the same umbrella to a new channel that's available in more homes.........what a demotion lmaooooooooooo


Let's see here:

-Are moving to a channel in slightly more homes
-Getting more money
-Getting a 2nd show as well as 4 specials on their former channel

Sorry, call me an AEW fanatic or whatever, but I'm just not seeing the issue here. Maybe if it was just the move to TBS and nothing else I could kinda see it, but the "beginning of the end" usually doesn't entail adding content and other perks. And as far as the NHL thing goes, well yeah real sports>>>>>>>>>fake fighting, especially for advertising money. Turner values the NHL more and they should, doesn't mean they don't value AEW as well or they would've just booted them to TruTV or something lol.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Let's see here:
> 
> -Are moving to a channel in slightly more homes
> -Getting more money
> ...


Yeah it does. I´ve seen numerous examples of big corporations either modernizing factories, making big investments on new equipment or giving raises.. and 6 months to a year later the company has closed and moved to China or something. Spending money is an old trick to assure your employees and business partners that everything is going just great.
To bring a wrestling context to the above; That´s what Heyman used to do with ECW to prevent his talent from leaving.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Wood said:


> You start off well until you say that you’re objective and then, without evidence, suggest that they are receiving greater compensation than they would be if they were losing revenue from ad sales. You’ve just plucked “net neutral” from thin air and your feelings. What are the chances that they could break exactly even but not a cent shorter?
> 
> Yes, they are restructuring. Yes, they did lose Kevin Riley (who made the ridiculous ad revenue split deal in the first place). Absolutely none of that makes this a healthy move. Having a new boss who comes in and moves you from one department to another doesn’t mean you were doing a notably sterling job. That’s a non-sequitur. We’re right back where we started: Dynamite is being bumped for hotter properties and is being sent to the elephant graveyard. The streaming argument would bare a lot more weight if AEW were seemingly factoring in to Warner’s streaming plans, at least in the immediate future.
> 
> ...


If there was increase in payment or a contract extension for aew, then the gm brett weitz and vice president Sam Linsky and president of Warner media Casey Boy would have said so.what they said was the opposite of what meltzer was telling everyone,and the move was made.because they want a more serious sports presentation on TNT, and they felt aew would be better suited on tbs which has become more comedy channel.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Let's see here:
> 
> -Are moving to a channel in slightly more homes
> -Getting more money
> ...


You do know turner was also in talks with wwe,that came out in the meeting as well.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

taker_2004 said:


> Because there's nothing to suggest there are losing ad revenue split, and everything to suggest they are receiving additional compensation for producing more content.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s nothing to suggest they are coming out of this more rosie either. You just have TK saying something very vague that people have taken to fit whatever context they want. If they were making a gross gain with this move, Meltzer would be talking about how AEW “won” and is now never going anywhere ever again and everyone is building gold houses. And that’s not an exaggeration. Every “positive” deal AEW makes gets out there. If they’re not talking about this, it probably isn’t good. That’s not me spinning shit. That’s what we have on record.

I’m not saying they’re not getting paid TV rights for the specials (although that’s not necessarily the case if AEW just want visibility on the channel). I’m saying that the ad revenue split was insane, and if Warner have restructured AEW’s contract, I don’t know why they would allow them to retain it. Especially when they’ve got AEW at their beck and call. Don’t care if it’s speculative, I’m calling bullshit on AEW coming out of a move from TNT (which obviously means they underperformed) taking more money from Turner than when they started. They can get $10 million for the specials or whatever, but still lose their ad revenue and get $40 million less than what they were.

I stopped reading there. If you cannot wrap your head around how a TV show getting moved from a network it is apparently killing it on disproves that very notion, then I don’t know what to tell you.



alex0816 said:


> keeping the same time slot under the same umbrella to a new channel that's available in more homes.........what a demotion lmaooooooooooo


New channel, pal. That tells you everything you need to know. TNT did not want weekly Dynamite anymore.

More homes is going to come with more pressure. AEW better hope its ratings go up when they’re in more homes. What do you think Warner execs are going to think if they don’t? And when has a TV show ever moved network and grown an audience?

Some people are being very naive about this. 



alex0816 said:


> im curious what ol woody and mr316 and whatever other weirdos would do with themselves if AEW were to be cancelled....what would you do all day since you can't hate watch AEW and bitch about every little thing and spin everything in a negative?


Talk about wrestling elsewhere? You get so nasty when things aren’t going the way you want them to for “your team.”

There is no spin in this:



qntntgood said:


> If there was increase in payment or a contract extension for aew, then the gm brett weitz and vice president Sam Linsky and president of Warner media Casey Boy would have said so.what they said was the opposite of what meltzer was telling everyone,and the move was made.because they want a more serious sports presentation on TNT, and they felt aew would be better suited on tbs which has become more comedy channel.


This. 100% this. It’s that simple.

A few things would have influenced this decision for Warner:

-AEW abandoning a sports-based presentation.

-Wrestling not having crossover appeal to sports fans. Chris Jericho getting dunked on by NBA fans and AEW being a disastrous lead-in to ONE Championship or whatever their MMA league is called being examples of that. People laughed at ONE not doing well, comparing ratings to Dynamite, but as I said in the ratings thread: MMA fans, even in small number, might be more valuable to TNT than wrestling fans, TNT apparently has a stake in ONE, and sometimes shows do get blamed when they don’t scaffold other programming well.

-The TV ad revenue. This is the killer. This is what it ultimately comes down to. If Dynamite was making fistfuls of cash for TNT, why would they fuck with it? Especially when it is so, so, so cheap? Evidence of this is Brett Weitz saying they are moving wrestling to where it will fit wrestling fans. 10pm on a Friday. 



yeahright2 said:


> Yeah it does. I´ve seen numerous examples of big corporations either modernizing factories, making big investments on new equipment or giving raises.. and 6 months to a year later the company has closed and moved to China or something. Spending money is an old trick to assure your employees and business partners that everything is going just great.
> To bring a wrestling context to the above; That´s what Heyman used to do with ECW to prevent his talent from leaving.


Bingo. Companies do this all the time. I’m getting major whiffs of “We all love each other here at the Warner family,” and then giving AEW plenty of ink to write their own termination notice. That’s obviously me speculating, but anyone who has been around this sort of business culture recognises it in a second.

Warner is not going to come out and say “AEW sucks. We don’t like it. They’re underperforming for us. They broke a lot of promises to us, and to their fans. And Chris Jericho is fat.”

If you are waiting for that, you’re not going to get it. And you’re going to get completely blindsided if they do get canceled. If Warner were moving AEW to TBS because it sucked in getting them ad revenue, do you think they would come out and say it?

I want to ask apologists (or just those that think it isn’t a bad move) two questions:

1. Do you want AEW to move from its spot on TNT?

2. If TBS is such an upgrade (or even lateral move), why not?

That should tell you something about whether it’s good or not.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

The Wood said:


> *I stopped reading there*. If you cannot wrap your head around how a TV show getting moved from a network it is apparently killing it on disproves that very notion, then I don’t know what to tell you.


Do you just like hearing yourself speak, or purposely misrepresenting what somebody says by choosing what part of their response to read? Pulling turds outta your ass and pretending they're pearls of wisdom? 

Stop being such a smug twat. You can't seem to have a conversation with anybody in good faith.

I can "wrap my head" around your simplistic presumption that AEW moving to TBS is strictly as massive demotion, primarily driven by a lack of quality or disappointment in the AEW, entirely contained within a markish vaccuum. I've tried explaining why I think it has more to do with a larger corporate restructuring of Turner/WarnerMedia's content portfolio that they've been moved to a sister station with nearly identical viewership, also to avoid pre-emption now that TNT is essentially a sports heavyweight. Or that content producers are generally not hired to produce more content for a portfolio if their competence or product quality is in question. Or that your assertion that WarnerMedia unilaterally changed compensation to a such a degree that AEW will now be producing more content for net 10s of millions of dollars less is just....absurd. 

But yeah, if it helps you sleep at night, my pleb mind can't comprehend your sophisticated, evidence-based and narrative-free (read: bullshit) assessment of the few facts we have.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Let's see here:
> 
> -Are moving to a channel in slightly more homes
> -Getting more money
> ...


Pretty much. If the only move that was happening that was AEW being moved to TBS and that was it, I would see reason for concern. And yeah, if you're a hardcore AEW fan I get not liking them being moved due to hockey.

But their moving to a channel with basically the same reach, you'll probably still see commercials on TNT for the show even after it's moved. On top of that they get a 2nd show, 4 annual specials on TNT, and obviously more money. What we've seen is Turner make an even bigger commitment to them. So I don't really see any gloom and doom here. And really it just comes down to how well is AEW doing in the next few years when it's time to negotiate the next TV contract.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I do think the fact that they will be given four specials on TNT (no one was asking for specials on TBS while they were on TNT) reinforces that most will see this as a downgrade.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

taker_2004 said:


> Do you just like hearing yourself speak, or purposely misrepresenting what somebody says by choosing what part of their response to read? Pulling turds outta your ass and pretending they're pearls of wisdom?
> 
> Stop being such a smug twat. You can't seem to have a conversation with anybody in good faith.
> 
> ...


Mate, I have plenty of fruitful conversations with people around here. I just can’t with you. Sorry, but I’m not forcing myself to read that drivel. Feel free to not read mine.

We will see when the details eventually come out, or if AEW is cancelled in the next two years. Of course they’re restructuring — AEW is obviously LOW fucking priority in that. And apologists are clinging to whatever they can scrape.

“The network is in as many homes.” It’s clearly a light entertainment network that airs comedy reruns and old movies.

“It’s watched on average by more people.” Yeah, probably by people home sick from work who pop a Friends marathon on. And people might get upset when they can’t get their Hump Day fix of Big Bang because shitty wrestling is on.

“They’re getting more money.” WE STILL DON’T KNOW WHAT THIS EVEN MEANS!!! We had Meltzer talking about $45 million per year as soon as the ink was dry on the Kevin Riley deal. Taking aside the insane ad revenue issue (which I am pretty sure is going to come out as a thing in coming months), getting “more money” doesn’t mean they’re even getting enough to cover production costs. Let’s say those live specials costs $1 million each to produce. Let’s just say. They need $4 million to cover just that. But now you also need Jericho to work more dates, so he wants a slice of that. Moxley, too. Let’s say each asks for 10% of that. Such asks are not uncommon from top stars in wrestling. You now need $6 million. Then you need to factor in other talent costs for these specials.

They plan on taping Rampage, but what happens if TBS wants it live? Suddenly you’ve not got higher demands there. That could arguably be another $20 million in your production costs right there.

“More money” in one area of the business doesn’t mean that they’re making more money in _all_ areas of the business. And it doesn’t mean that they’re making even enough money in the area that is making more.



TD Stinger said:


> Pretty much. If the only move that was happening that was AEW being moved to TBS and that was it, I would see reason for concern. And yeah, if you're a hardcore AEW fan I get not liking them being moved due to hockey.
> 
> But their moving to a channel with basically the same reach, you'll probably still see commercials on TNT for the show even after it's moved. On top of that they get a 2nd show, 4 annual specials on TNT, and obviously more money. What we've seen is Turner make an even bigger commitment to them. So I don't really see any gloom and doom here. And really it just comes down to how well is AEW doing in the next few years when it's time to negotiate the next TV contract.


There would be no reason to move AEW if they didn’t feel it was underperforming. None. Zip. Nada. The best apology for this would be “We here at WarnerMedia value wrestling, but it’s not as good as hockey, so we wanted to keep it at its time and the obvious option was TBS. By the way, the new show for AEW fans is in the dead slot.” Fans could try to spin it as “AEW is so hot they want to boost these dead times on the comedy channel! They’re using us for popularity! Yay!”

I think people see through that. TV shows do not get ousted from a home if they are doing what the network expects them to do. It’s that simple.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Mate, I have plenty of fruitful conversations with people around here.


Who, the people you have circlejerks with over how bad AEW is? An echo chamber isn't fruitful conversation (and that goes for "the other side" as well).



> I just can’t with you. Sorry, but I’m not forcing myself to read that drivel. Feel free to not read mine.


Don't project your 12000+ soliloquies in two years on to me bro. Just because you verbally vomit 25000 words a day and bludgeon people to death with your diatribes while being incapable of reading more than 1000 doesn't make you right or too intelligent to comprehend. It makes you a cunt with a misplaced sense of self-importance.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

taker_2004 said:


> Who, the people you have circlejerks with over how bad AEW is? An echo chamber isn't fruitful conversation (and that goes for "the other side" as well).
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your 12000+ soliloquies in two years on to me bro. Just because you verbally vomit 25000 words a day and bludgeon people to death with your diatribes while being incapable of reading more than 1000 doesn't make you right or too intelligent to comprehend. It makes you a cunt with a misplaced sense of self-importance.


Plenty of people from way different perspectives. Rap and bdon from the middle. Jman from the pro-AEW side. I’ve even had some good convos with people like Lorromire, Alright Mate (sorry about spelling), BOSS and plenty of others. My issue is with your delivery. Sorry. I’m not obligated to engage a whole post going over the same points. 

I’m perfectly capable of reading more than 1,000 words, haha. Anyone here can attest to that. I’ve explained why I think you’re wrong, and you seem to be taking it mightily personally that I’m not finding this conversation that interesting, especially when I’ve already addressed the points.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> There’s nothing to suggest they are coming out of this more rosie either. You just have TK saying something very vague that people have taken to fit whatever context they want. If they were making a gross gain with this move, Meltzer would be talking about how AEW “won” and is now never going anywhere ever again and everyone is building gold houses. And that’s not an exaggeration. Every “positive” deal AEW makes gets out there. If they’re not talking about this, it probably isn’t good. That’s not me spinning shit. That’s what we have on record.
> 
> I’m not saying they’re not getting paid TV rights for the specials (although that’s not necessarily the case if AEW just want visibility on the channel). I’m saying that the ad revenue split was insane, and if Warner have restructured AEW’s contract, I don’t know why they would allow them to retain it. Especially when they’ve got AEW at their beck and call. Don’t care if it’s speculative, I’m calling bullshit on AEW coming out of a move from TNT (which obviously means they underperformed) taking more money from Turner than when they started. They can get $10 million for the specials or whatever, but still lose their ad revenue and get $40 million less than what they were.
> 
> ...


lol, pal????

tnt got a shit ton of money. wanted to keep AEW under their umbrella....like really lmao

you spend most of your time bitching and moaning about anything AEW related..you'd definitely get bored lol

just cause you write novels about how AEW is gonna fail because you say getting more money(they are) is a demotion doesn't make your weird ass opinion any more true. you push a AEW nad agenda and spew some dumb shit 

this dude cares so much about AEW yet hopes it fails 😂 😂 😂

fucking weird bro


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> lol, pal????
> 
> tnt got a shit ton of money. wanted to keep AEW under their umbrella....like really lmao
> 
> ...


Where’s the proof this is a net positive for AEW financially?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Where’s the proof this is a net positive for AEW financially?


renegotiations with televsion stations practically all of the time end in the airing show getting more money...


tnt had a contract with AEW for 3 years

tnt just got offered big money from nhl and nba, not gonna turn it down obviously. 

turner has multiple channels, tbs, tru.

they rengotiate with AEW to where they'll add on to the money they already are getting to move to tbs, keeping their timeslot, still airing shows on tnt......

where is the proof that this is a death kneel for AEW other then your hopes and prayers that they go out of business? yet you keep watching and talking about AEW for what seems to be hours a day......fuckin weird bro...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> renegotiations with televsion stations practically all of the time end in the airing show getting more money...
> 
> 
> tnt had a contract with AEW for 3 years
> ...


I’m not talking about the rights fees, I’m talking about the ad revenue split. If AEW isn’t valuable enough to warrant a place on TNT, what makes you think they’d keep a 50/50 ad revenue split through contract renegotiations?

They didn’t get offered money for the NBA and NHL — they PAID money for these shows. They make money off the ad revenue for them, which is way more than what Dynamite rakes in, despite it being “#1” (bullshit), which a lot of apologists on here denied, denied, denied.

TK is not in a seat of power. He was talking about how TNT was their home a few weeks ago. Now they’re getting a couple of courtesy specials a year. This restructuring is the perfect opportunity to tear up the old contract and come up with something new.

If AEW has retained their ad revenue, then that’s the reality, but everyone has been suspiciously quiet on the details of this new deal. People are just assuming that they have...because?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’s also interesting how Vince McMahon signs multiple ten figure deals and his product sucks, is dying, no one likes it, he’s a terrible promoter, etc. Even if the _better_ narrative coming out of this scenario is true (I’m doubtful), TK is basically a low-level version of him. Whoring out content for whatever money he can scrape. Quantity over quality. He just does it for $10 million instead of $1 billion. Somehow that makes TK a giant winner, as opposed to Vince who...sucks?

How about producing a show that draws viewers and doesn’t get you moved from the network?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

taker_2004 said:


> Who, the people you have circlejerks with over how bad AEW is? An echo chamber isn't fruitful conversation (and that goes for "the other side" as well).
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your 12000+ soliloquies in two years on to me bro. Just because you verbally vomit 25000 words a day and bludgeon people to death with your diatribes while being incapable of reading more than 1000 doesn't make you right or too intelligent to comprehend. It makes you a cunt with a misplaced sense of self-importance.


Annnnnd you went too far. No need to call him a cunt outside of rants


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Part of me thinks that really any wresting program would have been moved for the NHL simply due to the ability to appeal to a larger crowd. Wrestling, regardless of however good or bad the show is, always has leaned in a specific direction regarding the type of audience which watches it, and always will have that sort of sleazy label attached to it. Even WWE when it was as PG as they could make it still had that vibe attached to them despite the show being pretty squeaky clean during Cena's era.

Live sports are just an all out win for any network to get their hands on, especially when it is a major sport. The NHL will appeal to a wider range of people, and they will easily get a much larger amount of ad revenue since I'd assume that more companies would be willing to air their ads during a hockey game than during a wrestling show. So even if AEW had well over a million people watching, I still think it would have been moved. 

Seems like they want TNT to be more sports and drama based, and I guess Dynamite didn't really fit with that either.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I’m not talking about the rights fees, I’m talking about the ad revenue split. If AEW isn’t valuable enough to warrant a place on TNT, what makes you think they’d keep a 50/50 ad revenue split through contract renegotiations?
> 
> They didn’t get offered money for the NBA and NHL — they PAID money for these shows. They make money off the ad revenue for them, which is way more than what Dynamite rakes in, despite it being “#1” (bullshit), which a lot of apologists on here denied, denied, denied.
> 
> ...


they owed money to AEW anyway due to the contract with tnt. renegotiate..you again assume AEW is getting less money again which is a lie.. tnt will get a shit ton of money from nhl and nba i worded that wrong.

you're assuming it's a downgrade and AEW will be cancelled because........you're fucking weird lol


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> It’s also interesting how Vince McMahon signs multiple ten figure deals and his product sucks, is dying, no one likes it, he’s a terrible promoter, etc. Even if the _better_ narrative coming out of this scenario is true (I’m doubtful), TK is basically a low-level version of him. Whoring out content for whatever money he can scrape. Quantity over quality. He just does it for $10 million instead of $1 billion. Somehow that makes TK a giant winner, as opposed to Vince who...sucks?
> 
> How about producing a show that draws viewers and doesn’t get you moved from the network?


and you just showed you're basically a wwe whore lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Part of me thinks that really any wresting program would have been moved for the NHL simply due to the ability to appeal to a larger crowd. Wrestling, regardless of however good or bad the show is, always has leaned in a specific direction regarding the type of audience which watches it, and always will have that sort of sleazy label attached to it. Even WWE when it was as PG as they could make it still had that vibe attached to them despite the show being pretty squeaky clean during Cena's era.
> 
> Live sports are just an all out win for any network to get their hands on, especially when it is a major sport. The NHL will appeal to a wider range of people, and they will easily get a much larger amount of ad revenue since I'd assume that more companies would be willing to air their ads during a hockey game than during a wrestling show. So even if AEW had well over a million people watching, I still think it would have been moved.
> 
> Seems like they want TNT to be more sports and drama based, and I guess Dynamite didn't really fit with that either.


That’s basically it. I mean, there would be room for AEW elsewhere on the network, but they’ve decided that it doesn’t fit the image of TNT. 



alex0816 said:


> they owed money to AEW anyway due to the contract with tnt. renegotiate..you again assume AEW is getting less money again which is a lie.. tnt will get a shit ton of money from nhl and nba i worded that wrong.
> 
> you're assuming it's a downgrade and AEW will be cancelled because........you're fucking weird lol


I didn’t assume that they are, I have just said I am skeptical of TK’s contextual use of “more money.” If AEW was so valuable to TNT, why is it being moved to a network that airs comedy reruns and old movies? Why would they pay more money for an underperforming product?

If they are getting more money, I’d guess that it’s compliance money and “just get over here and don’t rock the boat.” But that ad revenue deal has always stuck out to me as INSANE. Now would be the perfect time to restructure that and re-sign AEW for “more money.” ;-)

I find it very suspicious details of this “deal” have not been leaked.

Never assumed they would be canceled either. Most shows in this situation are. But I don’t think I’ve ever said that. What I did ask is how Warner are going to react if AEW performs worse than cheaper programming they can put in that slot. That wouldn’t be good for them, and no one can deny that.



alex0816 said:


> and you just showed you're basically a wwe whore lol


How? Because pointing out that Vince generates more and more generally subpar content for money is the _reality_ of the situation? Is that not largely what he’s criticised for or not? I just don’t want to hear people whinging about WWE doing that when AEW are allegedly heading down a similar path, only on a much smaller scale.

I reserve the right to criticise both for their disregard of the consumer.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

How much you wanna bet that the new show on friday will just result in seeing a load more of janela, dark order, luther and serpentico on tv


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well another poster bites the dust. Why is it so difficult for people on here to not go for personal attacks when it comes to Wood. You only end up making him look good and yourself much worse.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The 4 new TNT specials will be Clash of the Champions style events as they love to be WCW. They'll also keep the regular Dynamite specials I imagine.


What was wrong with being WCW?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

No matter how good the content, wrestling takes a backseat. Monday Nitro was killing the ratings, #1 every Monday, and it still had to take a backseat to the NBA. And this was during the height of their popularity.

Is what it is. Wrestling is not a coveted television program, even if TNT will regret the NHL contract.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WWE RAW got pre-empted for the dog show during the peak of its popularity.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> What was wrong with being WCW?


Don’t think it’s a problem if you aim for good WCW and hit the target, as opposed to landing on “what the fuck is this mess?” WCW and feel like a cheap imitation at that.



bdon said:


> No matter how good the content, wrestling takes a backseat. Monday Nitro was killing the ratings, #1 every Monday, and it still had to take a backseat to the NBA. And this was during the height of their popularity.
> 
> Is what it is. Wrestling is not a coveted television program, even if TNT will regret the NHL contract.


You’re right, but that’s a problem of wrestling’s own creation. And it’s why people who worship Showbuzz charts like they mean something probably need to splash some cold water on the faces.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Warner was limited in where to move AEW Dynamite. 

Monday, Tuesday and Friday would have placed it directly opposite WWE. Thursday is heavy on NBA, so would have resulted in being preempted even more. Weekend wasn't favourable. As TNT is synonymous with live sport and they just spent approx 1.5 billion on NHL, it is understandable they wanted to give it a huge push. Moving AEW to TBS was a no brainer.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> What was wrong with being WCW?


they should be themselves and stop trying to rely on history of shit they aren't connected to


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> they should be themselves and stop trying to rely on history of shit they aren't connected to


That’s stupid.

How dare we do things that worked in the past.

WWE should kick Roman to the curb. He’s just a a knockoff Rock and not as successful. 🙄


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> That’s stupid.
> 
> How dare we do things that worked in the past.
> 
> WWE should kick Roman to the curb. He’s just a a knockoff Rock and not as successful. [emoji849]


No stupid is your analogy

They aren't WCW. No amount of EX WCW talent, ex WCW ideas, and mentioning they're on turner is going to make them into WCW and give off those vibes.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> No stupid is your analogy
> 
> They aren't WCW. No amount of EX WCW talent, ex WCW ideas, and mentioning they're on turner is going to make them into WCW and give off those vibes.


Stupid is Lucas Underground. Should they try to be that? Should they try having zombies like the other show? Should they just go full sport like NJPW?

There is no reinventing the wheel, unscrambling the egg, etc.

So, they attempt to recreate the largest alternative Vince McMahon has ever seen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Stupid is Lucas Underground. Should they try to be that? Should they try having zombies like the other show? Should they just go full sport like NJPW?
> 
> There is no reinventing the wheel, unscrambling the egg, etc.
> 
> So, they attempt to recreate the largest alternative Vince McMahon has ever seen.


It's not about reinventing the wheel. It's simply about creating their own legacy. They can create their own legacy without trying to do WCW branded PPVs, gimmick matches, and constantly saying "hey remember that other wrestling show that appeared here we're not related to". It's really just that simple.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> It's not about reinventing the wheel. It's simply about creating their own legacy. They can create their own legacy without trying to do WCW branded PPVs, gimmick matches, and constantly saying "hey remember that other wrestling show that appeared here we're not related to". It's really just that simple.


You clearly think about it way more than I do.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> You clearly think about it way more than I do.


Well I mean the Cody hate takes up thinking time


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Well I mean the Cody hate takes up thinking time


See. Just choose to hate Cody, and the rest of the show doesn’t bother you. Lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> See. Just choose to hate Cody, and the rest of the show doesn’t bother you. Lmao


I'll research this over the summer lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I'll research this over the summer lol


Hah


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, the one hour show: that’s going to be Cody’s show, right?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> So, the one hour show: that’s going to be Cody’s show, right?


I actually think it might be.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Its not about the umbrella, its about the reputation of the networks. TBS has been irrelevant for years and is best known for Big Bang Theory re runs. Every now and then theyll throw something on there like that Americas Got Talent rip off thing, but the original series they really invest in (Animal Kingdom, Claws, Snowpiercer, etc) go to TNT. As well as the NBA and now NHL playoffs. 

Now that doesnt mean AEW is dead. Of course not. But to treat it as anything other than a downgrade is disingenuous. Turner is basically telling you its a downgrade. "Hey, when you wanna put a supercard together that might pop a number, we'll give you four slots on the big boy network a year, the 48 other weeks you can to play around inbetween Big Bang Theory reruns on the other channel." Its like back when Smackdown was taped on the CW or the WB or whatever the fuck, and new talent would debut there and go to RAW when they were made. AEW is now Smackdown on the CW. Doesnt mean theyre dead, doesnt mean they're not successful, but this is NOT a good thing or an upgrade lol. It just isnt.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> That’s basically it. I mean, there would be room for AEW elsewhere on the network, but they’ve decided that it doesn’t fit the image of TNT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you assume TK is lying....

you assume more money is less money...

you assume it's a demotion because tnt is gona get a lot of money from all it's properties....

you also bring up vince mcmahon for 0 reason..like yea he makes money..no shit..so does TK


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> TBS has been irrelevant for years and is best known for Big Bang Theory re runs. Every now and then theyll throw something on there like that Americas Got Talent rip off thing, but the original series they really invest in (Animal Kingdom, Claws, Snowpiercer, etc) go to TNT. As well as the NBA and now NHL playoffs.


TBS has MLB which it recently committed $3.75bn (+65% on the previous deal and more per year than Turner has paid for NHL) to over a new seven-year contract. If TBS was really that irrelevant, Turner wouldn't place an asset like this on there.

TBS does need more original content, just like TNT does (Cody and Brandi's show is one of their main unscripted shows coming up), so it makes sense to spread things out.

Warner are restructuring and they'll now have MLB and Pro Wrestling on one channel, NHL and NFL on the other. It's logical (why would you have them all on one network leading to endless scheduling conflicts?) and AEW plus the updated MLB deal (which includes a new prime-time game on Tuesdays) should improve the current level of TBS. They've also bought rights to a US remake of The Cube, which is a big game show here in the UK, and will be on TBS.

TNT has more prestige, but TBS is in more homes so that plus the extra money and extra show is the important thing to AEW surely, since it gives them a little bit more in terms of potential viewers and some more money to use. Live sport will always come first so it's not really a slight on AEW to be shifted and given extra perks in return. Even in the Monday Night Wars, RAW and Nitro would get preempted for NBA or the dog show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I actually think it might be.


It makes the most sense, and he is clearly working in a universe of his own that doesn’t have anyone but those closest to him in it. The one hour Nightmare Factory show.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> So, the one hour show: that’s going to be Cody’s show, right?


No. Cody won´t confine himself to one show... You´ll have the pleasure of seeing him on all shows (except the strictly Youtube shows which is below his dignity)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> No. Cody won´t confine himself to one show... You´ll have the pleasure of seeing him on all shows (except the strictly Youtube shows which is below his dignity)


Care to shoot me? I don’t have the balls to kill myself. Lol


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Don’t think it’s a problem if you aim for good WCW and hit the target, as opposed to landing on “what the fuck is this mess?” WCW and feel like a cheap imitation at that.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right, but that’s a problem of wrestling’s own creation. And it’s why people who worship Showbuzz charts like they mean something probably need to splash some cold water on the faces.


If anyone wants anymore proof of aew going under a microscope,then look at scheduling of dynamite is coming weeks.aew won't be back on their regular time until July,and this recent interview with tony con he looked annoyed.trying to spin everything,even after the fact that the Warner gm issued statement's about aew.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> Care to shoot me? I don’t have the balls to kill myself. Lol


Sorry, even mercy killing is illegal in my part of the world


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> so you assume TK is lying....
> 
> you assume more money is less money...
> 
> ...


Yeah, virtually every single thing TK says is a lie. As I’ve said before, I should have known AEW was getting booted off TNT when I heard him say “TNT is our home.”

No, I assume TK wouldn’t necessarily tell the truth about his TV downgrade. I want to hear confirmation that those ad revenue deals are still in place. Otherwise, Dynamite was either a complete failure or they are making less money than before.

It is a demotion. There is no assuming about that.

I brought up Vince McMahon because people are using “AEW is getting more money!” (again, possibly bullshit) to justify this demotion. Vince McMahon is criticised for this approach to his wrestling business.



qntntgood said:


> If anyone wants anymore proof of aew going under a microscope,then look at scheduling of dynamite is coming weeks.aew won't be back on their regular time until July,and this recent interview with tony con he looked annoyed.trying to spin everything,even after the fact that the Warner gm issued statement's about aew.


Ouch.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> TBS has MLB which it recently committed $3.75bn (+65% on the previous deal and more per year than Turner has paid for NHL) to over a new seven-year contract. If TBS was really that irrelevant, Turner wouldn't place an asset like this on there.
> 
> TBS does need more original content, just like TNT does (Cody and Brandi's show is one of their main unscripted shows coming up), so it makes sense to spread things out.
> 
> ...



You guy's expectations sure do fluctuate. 

"Look at the demo! You think theyll get booted for the dead ass NHL? Hahahaha"

...


"Getting booted by the NHL and going to a less prestigious network is awesome! Live sports will always beat wrestling! Remember the dog show???"

Lmao. Some of you just need to come out and say youll never, EVER, say a remotely negative thing about the company. Like, just be fuckin real with it lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lmao. Some of you just need to come out and say youll never, EVER, say a remotely negative thing about the company. Like, just be fuckin real with it lol.


So respond to my points with some ol' ad hominem. Good stuff.

I have some criticisms on AEW, however I'm allowed to enjoy the product. I wouldn't bother posting here if I didn't like it as it's not my nature to commit time to something I don't enjoy (or else I'd be on the RAW boards).

Fact is, it's more the contrary of what you suggest - people make a mountain out of a molehill from anything regarding AEW. Some things warrant criticism, like sparkler-gate or Shida's uneventful reign, but certain individuals on here will go after _any_ scrap of info and turn it into a bigger thing than it is.

All the press releases and comments (and no 'THEY'RE ALL LYING BECAUSE I DON'T LIKE TONY KHAN!' isn't a good counterargument) indicate this is not going to hurt AEW in any way (as opposed to say being shifted to TruTV), and in fact they're getting a new show, more money, and staying in prime-time on a similar channel with slightly less prestige but slightly more reach to homes. A reliable podcast also suggested something could be in the making with HBO Max.

'Spinning it' would be having this viewpoint that everything's ok, nothing to see here, if they were bumped to 10pm on TruTV and airing on Saturday night. That'd be a clear demotion rather than this more lateral move, which is give some (move channels) and get some (second show, financial injection, specials on TNT).

Respond to my points next time, don't try and label me as 'you guys'.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m not American, but even I know that TBS is not as big a partner in covering MLB as Turner is in covering the NBA. It’s a sneaky comparison to use.

MLB on TBS gets about 400k people watching it. That probably still makes it more valuable than Dynamite, but this idea that it is some sort of juggernaut for the network is disingenuous.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> So respond to my points with some ol' ad hominem. Good stuff.
> 
> I have some criticisms on AEW, however I'm allowed to enjoy the product. I wouldn't bother posting here if I didn't like it as it's not my nature to commit time to something I don't enjoy (or else I'd be on the RAW boards).
> 
> ...


You’re just weighing the things you want to weigh heavier. Who gives a fuck about Shida’s title reign? I consider AEW getting the boot from the network they branded themselves around to be a much bigger story.

And no one yells like that. I am the one who calls Tony Khan a liar (because he is), and I make my points very reasonably. Your passive aggressive and immature defensiveness has been noted.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> So respond to my points with some ol' ad hominem. Good stuff.
> 
> I have some criticisms on AEW, however I'm allowed to enjoy the product. I wouldn't bother posting here if I didn't like it as it's not my nature to commit time to something I don't enjoy (or else I'd be on the RAW boards).
> 
> ...



What points? It got moved to a less prestigious network. The new show is in a death spot. They might make a little more money but its nothing earth shattering. 

I dont hate AEW. Its okay. Ill watch it over RAW no question. If it seems like im overly negative or only focus on negatives its because theres a certain genre of poster here that worships everything AEW does and never acknowledges their mistakes. The type that would post with a straight face that theyll get 2 million viewers and beat RAW and Smackdown. Im just inserting a balance and some common sense.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’ll remind people that if AEW were on TBS this week, it would be sandwiched between episodes of The Big Bang Theory on Wednesday and repeat airings of Detective Pikachu on Friday.

This is not a lateral move, and certainly not a promotion.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What points? It got moved to a less prestigious network.


Which I acknowledged. However, this isn't a TNT to TruTV type move, the networks are very, very close together in terms of households reached and ratings. TBS does better ratings than TNT on average, but doesn't have the NHL and NFL (its main asset is MLB) which is mainly why TNT is more prestigious (because there isn't much else of note on either network besides AEW). Moving AEW there and bringing in new shows like The Cube could level it up a bit, that remains to be seen though.

And the points I made included Warner investing a fortune in MLB (+65% on their previous deal) and keeping it on TBS. If a channel is 'irrelevant', it doesn't get that type of content. The aforementioned TruTV is an example of an irrelevant channel owned by Warner, as it had an average of 197k viewers in 2020. As opposed to...










So as I said in another point, even if TNT has more prestige currently, it's not to the extent that this is anything but a lateral move. ESPECIALLY when factoring in the incentives for AEW.



> The new show is in a death spot. They might make a little more money but its nothing earth shattering.


Firstly, it's been confirmed that the timeslot isn't finalised. That's the timeslot while it's on TNT and it could change on TBS.

Secondly, even if it was on at 2am, it's still a _plus_ not a _negative_ even if less of a plus than it is now. Content is king, it means more exposure, more revenue, and more opportunities for the workers to do something meaningful.

They still have the four 'big shows' on TNT too, which will probably be heavily hyped.



> The type that would post with a straight face that theyll get 2 million viewers and beat RAW and Smackdown.


I recall one person in the ratings thread saying that and thought it was crazy because even WWE's most popular brand has been flirting with a <2m drop which happened the other week.

My own prediction, back when AEW was doing 800-900k regularly (before that pre-NXT move drop) was that if unopposed, they'd hit 1m fairly regularly.

Now, in contrast to the one guy who said they'd hit 2m, there were _far more_ people who said they would never, under any circumstances (opposed or unopposed), hit 1m ever again. Which they have done three times since.

So when you talk about balance, think about that.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> Which I acknowledged. However, this isn't a TNT to TruTV type move, the networks are very, very close together in terms of households reached and ratings. TBS does better ratings than TNT on average, but doesn't have the NHL and NFL (its main asset is MLB) which is mainly why TNT is more prestigious (because there isn't much else of note on either network besides AEW). Moving AEW there and bringing in new shows like The Cube could level it up a bit, that remains to be seen though.
> 
> And the points I made included Warner investing a fortune in MLB (+65% on their previous deal) and keeping it on TBS. If a channel is 'irrelevant', it doesn't get that type of content. The aforementioned TruTV is an example of an irrelevant channel owned by Warner, as it had an average of 197k viewers in 2020. As opposed to...
> 
> ...


This is a pretty sneaky shifting of terms. You admit that it is a less prestigious network, then try to level it by saying it is a lateral move. No. It is down. That’s what going to a less prestigious network means.

Have we not learnt one thing from this? It’s that TV ratings, the way wrestling fans generally interpret them, mean nothing. No one gives one single flying solitary fuck that AEW did “well” in the 18-49 demo. Why? Because it doesn’t translate to ad revenue. It’s why real sports gets paid way more and gets to kick wrestling to the curb. The averages of what TBS gets means...whatever the fuck you want it to. It can be seen as a negative, because it’s likely that Dynamite will now hit an even smaller percentage of potential viewers than it is now (because that audience isn’t growing).

It doesn’t matter if this isn’t a move to TruTV. People would still likely be spinning this as a positive if they were going there. I can seek false comparisons to the WWF going to TNN in 2000 already. That’s just being used a decoy to detract from AEW losing its spot.

No, being in a dead slot is not good. Overexposure is a thing, and stretching yourself thin has never really been a good business model. WCW learnt that the hard way. WWE gets criticism for it today. AEW gets a pass because...AEW.

We still don’t know the new terms of this Warner agreement, whether they are getting paid a shit-load more or a courtesy fee and then are being forced to wear the costs. None of that is out and calling this unequivocally good is extremely biased.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

alex0816 said:


> so you assume TK is lying....
> 
> you assume more money is less money...
> 
> ...


The Wood has been like this since day 1. Any thing positive for the company is always a lie. He's always claiming they are struggling or network is unhappy blah blah blah. About to get cancelled and Tony Khan is always idiot in his claims. He's most bias anti-aew person there is on this forum. Who has way too much time on his hands and no life. So when you reply to him debunking all those claims. He will send endless replies saying reports are lies and use his bias opinion as the truth lol. It's really sad and pathetic and fact mods haven't banned him. When he clearly has agenda is why this forum is trash and I no longer post here.


Reality is if NBA is on Tuesdays and Thursday. Having NHL on Wednesday in between them is better fit then AEW. Since they are traditional sport and wrestling isnt. Unfortunately for the Wood, Tony Khan isn't an idiot. He has iron-clad contract for Wednesdays on TNT. Which is why he got his deal redone for 22-23 for additional 10-20m and 4 new tv specials on TNT.


Warnermedia is very happy with AEW and want them to be the top programming on TBS two nights a week. This is more of a situation of Warnermedia wanting to add more live sports content and making both TNT and TBS stronger. Since not only is NBA and NHL better fit together on same channel. AEW is better fit for TBS since they won't have to worry about being postponed. Since they will have 2 shows of weekly programming on 52 weeks per year. If they stayed on TNT they would have to be postponed more. Reality is wrestling always going to take backseat to NBA playoffs and it was that way for WCW too on TNT. That's the truth of what's really going on.



If any of what Woods bias opinions where true at all. They would be dumped on Tru-tv. Not equally big top cable station thats in more homes and has more viewers then TNT. Despite TNT having NBA. Anyways im sure as soon as I press send. He will reply with long respond with his made up theories how everything I just wrote is wrong and blah blah. Too bad I won't be back on this forum for long long time to read it. But just to let everyone know. 


Warnermedia is very happy with AEW and this is something they are excited about. With more changes coming to upgrade TBS primetime schedule coming. And that comes from someone who has source's at Warnermedia. Now I know I just sounded like the Wood. But things I just posted are true and if people don't want to believe that. Well I don't care. All I know is Wood bias gives his opinion zero credibility on anything. Bye again everyone.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

This whole situation makes me not want to enter the ratings thread ever again. This move basically says that ratings don't matter. All those multiple reports that said Meltzer said how TNT would be happy with 500k fans watching, and then after multiple weeks of getting over a million, they get tossed from one channel to another one just like that? Just isn't a good look for the company unfortunately. In my opinion at least. TNT just doesn't value them enough, no matter what ratings they are getting.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> This whole situations makes me not want to enter the ratings thread ever again. This move basically says that ratings don't matter. All those multiple reports that said Meltzer said how TNT would be happy with 500k fans watching, and then after multiple weeks of getting over a million, they get tossed from one channel to another one just like that? Just isn't a good look for the company unfortunately. In my opinion at least. TNT just doesn't value them enough, no matter what ratings they are getting.


I think they did and do value them. It's just they got a chance to upgrade and did.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

imthegame19 said:


> The Wood has been like this since day 1. Any thing positive for the company is always a lie. He's always claiming they are struggling or network is unhappy blah blah blah. About to get cancelled and Tony Khan is always idiot in his claims. He's most bias anti-aew person there is on this forum. Who has way too much time on his hands and no life. So when you reply to him debunking all those claims. He will send endless replies saying reports are lies and use his bias opinion as the truth lol. It's really sad and pathetic and fact mods haven't banned him. When he clearly has agenda is why this forum is trash and I no longer post here.
> 
> 
> Reality is if NBA is on Tuesdays and Thursday. Having NHL on Wednesday in between them is better fit then AEW. Since they are traditional sport and wrestling isnt. Unfortunately for the Wood, Tony Khan isn't an idiot. He has iron-clad contract for Wednesdays on TNT. Which is why he got his deal redone for 22-23 for additional 10-20m and 4 new tv specials on TNT.
> ...


You’re ignoring the part where it turns out I’m right. That kind of takes the wind out of your sails a bit. 



Klitschko said:


> This whole situation makes me not want to enter the ratings thread ever again. This move basically says that ratings don't matter. All those multiple reports that said Meltzer said how TNT would be happy with 500k fans watching, and then after multiple weeks of getting over a million, they get tossed from one channel to another one just like that? Just isn't a good look for the company unfortunately. In my opinion at least. TNT just doesn't value them enough, no matter what ratings they are getting.


Bingo. Someone gets it. A thing I have been saying from the start: these numbers aren’t power levels. Wrestling getting 1 million people doesn’t top baseball getting 400k. Wrestling is not as valued as real sports (or entertainment), and some apologists just cannot accept that.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> This whole situation makes me not want to enter the ratings thread ever again. This move basically says that ratings don't matter. All those multiple reports that said Meltzer said how TNT would be happy with 500k fans watching, and then after multiple weeks of getting over a million, they get tossed from one channel to another one just like that? Just isn't a good look for the company unfortunately. In my opinion at least. TNT just doesn't value them enough, no matter what ratings they are getting.


It´s like the difference between having an old beat up Toyota and a new Mercedes-Maybach S-Class 
Both will get you from A to B, but the Mercedes gets you there in style.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com






On his podcast 83 Weeks, former WCW executive Eric Bischoff was asked about AEW moving from TNT to TBS in 2022. For Bischoff, this isn’t just a good move, it’s a great move for AEW.
He went on to describe how he would< a href="Eric Bischoff On How AEW Can Start A Real War With WWE - Wrestling Inc."> take advantage of it if he were in Tony Khan’s shoes.

“I think the whole move is a giant bonus,” Bischoff said. “I think it’s a brilliant move. Let’s look at it, and I don’t know how much money is involved, it doesn’t matter. Here’s what happened; AEW is moving from TNT on a Wednesday night at 8 p.m. over to TBS on a Wednesday night at 8 p.m. The audience is going to find them, there’s not going to be a loss of audience. It’s not going to change a thing so there’s no net loss. There’s no net gain, I don’t think there will be a net gain, but I could be wrong. But let’s just say it’s a neutral move, it’s a lateral move. Didn’t hurt, didn’t help, it just is.”

In addition to Dynamite moving networks, AEW will be launching a new show called Rampage that will air on Friday nights at 10 p.m. after SmackDown. Bischoff believes that following SmackDown could benefit AEW.

“But they got a show on Friday night following Smackdown. Guess what I’m doing if I’m Turner? Tony, are you listening? I’m buying local advertising inside of Smackdown in all of the markets in this country that I want to promote my shows in, live events or otherwise. And while people are watching Smackdown, I’m going to be telling them ‘hey, when Smackdown’s over, guess what we’re doing over here?’ And you’re going to drag some of that audience with you. That’s not a positive, that’s a giant positive, a giant net gain.

“So they risk nothing, they get an extra hour of television which is going to be additional revenue, how much we don’t know (doesn’t matter, it’s going to work). And they’re going to be able to draft off of Smackdown. How does that suck?”


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Rampage was happening regardless though. It isn't happening contingent on AEW agreeing to move to TBS.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's definitely a net gain if that one hour show isn't more useless trash like the s*** they put on YouTube. Don't waste the attention of the Smackdown audience with jobbers off the street. *


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

> It’s not going to change a thing so there’s no net loss. There’s no net gain, I don’t think there will be a net gain, but I could be wrong. But let’s just say it’s a neutral move, it’s a lateral move. Didn’t hurt, didn’t help, it just is.”


*EXACTLY* what some of us here have been saying. Great to hear an expert in the field endorse that view. The difference between the networks is so miniscule in terms of viewer reach (aka the only thing that should matter to AEW) that when you factor in the 'perks', it's at the very worst a lateral move.

And when you look at this week's timeslot due to NBA (something that even WCW suffered from), then you can see why the move has its benefits. I'm assuming they will not get pre-empted on TBS, since TBS is running their new primetime MLB game on Tuesday nights.

But some people who agreed with Bischoff in saying WWE is on a different planet to AEW will now disagree with him here, because that's how they roll.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> *EXACTLY* what some of us here have been saying. Great to hear an expert in the field endorse that view. The difference between the networks is so miniscule in terms of viewer reach (aka the only thing that should matter to AEW) that when you factor in the 'perks', it's at the very worst a lateral move.
> 
> And when you look at this week's timeslot due to NBA (something that even WCW suffered from), then you can see why the move has its benefits. I'm assuming they will not get pre-empted on TBS, since TBS is running their new primetime MLB game on Tuesday nights.
> 
> But some people who agreed with Bischoff in saying WWE is on a different planet to AEW will now disagree with him here, because that's how they roll.


TBS is kinda in the midst of a being injected with new shows. There are a few new game shows set to debut, they have the new sitcom CHAD,as well as the new WIPEOUT with john cena,The Go Big Show with cody rhodes, and AEW will join in 2022 by then there will likely be more originals. 

TBS has a history with wrestling to so it's nice it's going to be the new wrestling destination. While it's a lateral move they definetly got more money to go to TBS and let's not forget the income from the ad revenue.

Glad this came from Bischoff as he's been very fair with his criticisms and praising of AEW alike. Frankly he calls it as he sees it, glad he is endorsing this take as well.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Bischoff obviously hasn't worked the phone lines for a TV station like I have. People are EXTREMELY dumb. We would delay a show slightly, move its day, move it from Disney Channel to Disney XD or Freeform or whatever, and people would call in asking why "x" was cancelled and whats wrong with us, etc. I would not assume people are going to find it.

I KNOW I'm a pessimest, but people are very, very dumb. I would be shocked if there wasn't a drop because ding dongs can't figure out a channel move, even with tons of warning.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> TBS is kinda in the midst of a being injected with new shows. There are a few new game shows set to debut, they have the new sitcom CHAD,as well as the new WIPEOUT with john cena,The Go Big Show with cody rhodes, and AEW will join in 2022 by then there will likely be more originals.


I think they're getting Codester the Rhodesters reality show as well, right?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> Bischoff obviously hasn't worked the phone lines for a TV station like I have. People are EXTREMELY dumb. We would delay a show slightly, move its day, move it from Disney Channel to Disney XD or Freeform or whatever, and people would call in asking why "x" was cancelled and whats wrong with us, etc. I would not assume people are going to find it.
> 
> I KNOW I'm a pessimest, but people are very, very dumb. I would be shocked if there wasn't a drop because ding dongs can't figure out a channel move, even with tons of warning.
> 
> ...


Thing is though AEWs audience has been very dedicated all the shows on different nights and timeslots have done ok numbers. They will have this entire time until the move in 2022 to beat the drum of the new home.

Oh yeah Codys reality tv show lol, Most likely yes but I'm not sure it might debut on TNT then move to TBS in 2022 as well, I dunno.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Thing is though AEWs audience has been very dedicated all the shows on different nights and timeslots have done ok numbers. They will have this entire time until the move in 2022 to beat the drum of the new home.
> 
> Oh yeah Codys reality tv show lol, Most likely yes but I'm not sure it might debut on TNT then move to TBS in 2022 as well, I dunno.


That is true, the wrestling audience is not equivalent to a bunch of confused parents. I did start off by saying I'm pessimistic in fairness


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rampage was happening regardless though. It isn't happening contingent on AEW agreeing to move to TBS.


He didnt say that though. Rampage was negotiated in the original extension so even if it would have been on TNT permanently it likely would have aired in the same spot on a Friday night after smackdown. The additional money they got is for the move to TBS.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s like the difference between having an old beat up Toyota and a new Mercedes-Maybach S-Class
> Both will get you from A to B, but the Mercedes gets you there in style.


It is more like going from a 2022 Dodge Ram to a 2021 Dodge Ram. Overall it is a very similar truck, but the 2022 will get more promotion because it is shiner.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A reminder that the timeslot for Rampage isn't final. The Friday/10pm timeslot is while it is on TNT, but they said after the move that will be reassessed. I have no idea what else airs on a Friday night, but is it possible Rampage could get closer to primetime? That'd be a boost for AEW.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> That is true, the wrestling audience is not equivalent to a bunch of confused parents. I did start off by saying I'm pessimistic in fairness


Oh hey i completely agree with you buddy in fact .......

Bellator mma lost a good portion of viewers when they switched stations as would alot of shows but AEW fans in particular have shown the dedication throughout its existence to where I'm pretty confident they won't see a significant drop.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> A reminder that the timeslot for Rampage isn't final. The Friday/10pm timeslot is while it is on TNT, but they said after the move that will be reassessed. I have no idea what else airs on a Friday night, but is it possible Rampage could get closer to primetime? That'd be a boost for AEW.


They'll see how the numbers do airing after smackdown and see what's good. It's been rumored the later timeslot might be because of more adult and violent storylines but I'm more inclined to think it's to test the ability of AEW to drag over some Smackdown viewers.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> It is more like going from a 2022 Dodge Ram to a 2021 Dodge Ram. Overall it is a very similar truck, but the 2022 will get more promotion because it is shiner.


I meant wrestling compared to "real sport". One is prestigious, the other not so much, but they both serve their purpose.
If we´re talking channel to channel, then I suppose the Dodge comparison works.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Shock Street said:


> That is true, the wrestling audience is not equivalent to a bunch of confused parents. I did start off by saying I'm pessimistic in fairness


TNT and TBS is also a special case too. Those channels are right next to each other on pretty much every cable/live streaming service. If you are used to finding TNT on your guide, you will see TBS every time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Bischoff obviously hasn't worked the phone lines for a TV station like I have. People are EXTREMELY dumb. We would delay a show slightly, move its day, move it from Disney Channel to Disney XD or Freeform or whatever, and people would call in asking why "x" was cancelled and whats wrong with us, etc. I would not assume people are going to find it.
> 
> I KNOW I'm a pessimest, but people are very, very dumb. I would be shocked if there wasn't a drop because ding dongs can't figure out a channel move, even with tons of warning.


*Please bring back That's So Raven and Quack Pack reruns, thank you. 🤭*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> I meant wrestling compared to "real sport". One is prestigious, the other not so much, but they both serve their purpose.
> If we´re talking channel to channel, then I suppose the Dodge comparison works.


Ok. Yah, I miss understood what you meant. Your comparison is fair. The big 4 sports will always be looked at more favorably then wrestling.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Please bring back That's So Raven and Quack Pack reruns, thank you. 🤭*


Great choices, but I dipped on Dis a few years back now! I'd have really submitted the suggestion though, I swear



Prized Fighter said:


> TNT and TBS is also a special case too. Those channels are right next to each other on pretty much every cable/live streaming service. If you are used to finding TNT on your guide, you will see TBS every time.


Well then my concerns are definitely for nothing this time. I'm in Canada and didn't realize they were like that for you guys.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> TNT and TBS is also a special case too. Those channels are right next to each other on pretty much every cable/live streaming service. If you are used to finding TNT on your guide, you will see TBS every time.


Yeah I said that too.....if you have Turner package you get TNT,TBS,and TRUtv but I didnt even think about how close the channels actually are to eachother.


Edit- LMFAO I got directv and all 3 Turner channels are literally right next to each other,so for me AEW moves from channel 245 to channel 247 .......🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Great choices, but I dipped on Dis a few years back now! I'd have really submitted the suggestion though, I swear
> 
> 
> 
> Well then my concerns are definitely for nothing this time. I'm in Canada and didn't realize they were like that for you guys.


*I hope you switched to Cartoon Network so we can get Aqua Teen Hunger Force back on the air 😂

Obligatory on topic post: they made millions for agreeing to switch channels, so it's a win at the end of the day, regardless of viewership. Viewership becomes an issue around contract renewal time, so it's still in their best interest to stay above a million without competition.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I hope you switched to Cartoon Network so we can get Aqua Teen Hunger Force back on the air 😂*


"‘Aqua Teen Hunger Force’, ‘Venture Bros.’ & ‘Metalocalypse’ Movies In the Works – Deadline" Adult Swim Has Three Movies In The Works For ‘Aqua Teen Hunger Force’, ‘The Venture Bros.’ & ‘Metalocalypse’

I also want ATHF back, but a 2nd movie should suffice.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

If they stay on Wednesdays or move to Saturdays AEW will have no trouble with preemptions TBS has always been good to wrestling.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Please bring back That's So Raven and Quack Pack reruns, thank you. 🤭*


Lol Disney Channel was great my sisters got me hooked back in the day cuz it was always on


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What an astounding revelation from Eric 

‘Buy ad space in the competitors’ program that is also wrestling that precedes you, in hopes to capture that audience’

fucking brilliant wrestling legend this, hey? Nobody would’ve thought of that fucking gem right there

give him the book TK!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> You’re just weighing the things you want to weigh heavier. Who gives a fuck about Shida’s title reign? I consider AEW getting the boot from the network they branded themselves around to be a much bigger story.
> 
> And no one yells like that. I am the one who calls Tony Khan a liar (because he is), and I make my points very reasonably. Your passive aggressive and immature defensiveness has been noted.


Does MLB really only do 400k or so?

That’s fucking sad. NHL gonna struggle mightily for viewers if that is the case. Doesn’t mean the advertising money won’t be worth it, but the ratings are going to be fucking awful. Lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Please bring back That's So Raven and Quack Pack reruns, thank you. 🤭*


Nah, bring back Suite Life.........

Also I think there is a spinoff of "That's So Raven" airing right now. I think the plot is around Raven her son.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

bdon said:


> Does MLB really only do 400k or so?
> 
> That’s fucking sad. NHL gonna struggle mightily for viewers if that is the case. Doesn’t mean the advertising money won’t be worth it, but the ratings are going to be fucking awful. Lol


This should tell you how poor AEW is doing with advertisers.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> This should tell you how poor AEW is doing with advertisers.


More accurately it shows the worth of established live sports like NFL,NHL,MLB, to advertisers. Look at how much NHL got to go to Turner.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> More accurately it shows the worth of established live sports like NFL,NHL,MLB, to advertisers. Look at how much NHL got to go to Turner.


Look at how much money Walking Dead got in advertising. Shitload of money. AEW is not appealing to advertisers.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wrestling never has (at least as long as I can remember) and probably never will be as appealing to advertisers as the top American sports. Nitro got pre-empted for NBA. RAW got pre-empted for the dog show repeatedly. So I have no idea what the point is here, it doesn't mean it's without value just because it's not as appealing as top live sports. It's like James Bond isn't as lucrative as The Avengers, but is still a valuable franchise. $100m movies sometimes get delayed because a $200m movie is coming out around the same time. Ditto video games. There's always a pecking order but pro wrestling is a hell of a lot higher than a lot of the stuff on TV, hence why even in this era, WWE and AEW get prime-time slots.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Look at how much money Walking Dead got in advertising. Shitload of money. AEW is not appealing to advertisers.


You mean one of the most popular shows for 10+ years??? Nice comparison lol


----------

